# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Official Genesis thread. WAS:2019 Hyundai G70

## 94boosted

Does anyone else think that the upcoming G70 could be pretty cool? TTV6 365HP/376TQ, Torque Vectoring AWD with a heavy rear bias, Brembo's, Electronically Adjustable Shocks. Former VP of Eng @ BMW M helped develop the chassis and suspension on the car. 

If this car undercuts the Germans by 15% or more it could be a pretty good buy. Big question for me is who made the tranny and if that'll be any good and also what the final curb weight shakes out to. 

http://autoweek.com/article/car-revi...19-genesis-g70

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Looks pretty sweet. Also they have nicer interiors even than some of the Germans assuming it's the same as the current Genesis'. They need to undercut the Germans by a lot for people to give up that badge pride though. I suspect these will be a hell of a deal on the used market. I also think transmission tuning could make or break the car and they don't mention rev matching.

----------


## realazy

There's also the Kia stinger which is kinda the "sport" cousin of this car. or maybe the G80 since the Stinger seems bigger.

It's definitely interesting, The G70's interior actually looks very nice and Audi-ish.

----------


## 88CRX

Side profile is very BMW-ish… with a little Acura TLX window trim line mixed in. Rear end is Mercedes-ish. Front is no good haha.

----------


## 94boosted

> Looks pretty sweet. Also they have nicer interiors even than some of the Germans assuming it's the same as the current Genesis'. They need to undercut the Germans by a lot for people to give up that badge pride though. I suspect these will be a hell of a deal on the used market. I also think transmission tuning could make or break the car and they don't mention rev matching.



Agreed, if this thing is over 50-55K I don't think it will sell. 

Transmission appears to have rev matching _"The eight-speed automatic shifts quickly and smartly, and it rev matches its downshifts, giving the G70’s powertrain that extra layer of smoothness."_ - http://www.motortrend.com/cars/genes...ve-seoul-soul/




> There's also the Kia stinger which is kinda the "sport" cousin of this car. or maybe the G80 since the Stinger seems bigger.
> 
> It's definitely interesting, The G70's interior actually looks very nice and Audi-ish.



I think it's actually the opposite, this is the sport cousin to the Stinger if anything, it's got a smaller wheelbase and should be lighter. 






> Side profile is very BMW-ish… with a little Acura TLX window trim line mixed in. Rear end is Mercedes-ish. Front is no good haha.



I think the front actually looks better than the side profile.

----------


## Buster

I don't think the Germans need to be too worried. I would cross-shop one with a german, because I'm not a brand whore. But most people wouldn't.

The guys who REALLY need to be worried, are the Japanese wannabe brands like Infiniti and Acura. Would i buy this over a C class? Probably not. Would I buy it over a Infinit Q-whatever? Hell ya.

I presume it will have the ZF in it for the tranny?

----------


## Toms-SC

The Kia Stinger is coming first.

----------


## corsvette

Zero originality in the design, it a mish-mash of everyone else's styling traits. It would have to be boatloads cheaper than the german competitors, and at the end of the day its a Hyundai, no matter how nice its still a discount car brand with horrible resale value. My cousin is a sales manager at a import dealer (toyota/lexus) in Portland Or, the number on car traded in? Late model Hyundai's/Kia's, these owners are almost always terribly upside down on their loans too because of the resale. The cars are a hard sell used and owners tend not to like them much after 2 years. Hyundai/Kia is a starter car, a great "first" new car for under 20 grand for a college/uni grad. There's a long road ahead of them before their a considered worthy luxury alternative to BMW, Lexus, etc....

----------


## 88CRX

> Zero originality in the design, it a mish-mash of everyone else's styling traits. It would have to be boatloads cheaper than the german competitors, and at the end of the day its a KIA, no matter how nice its still a discount car brand with horrible resale value. My cousin is a sales manager at a import dealer (toyota/lexus) in Portland Or, the number on car traded in? Late model Hyundai's/Kia's, these owners are almost always terribly upside down on their loans too because of the resale. The cars are a hard sell used and owners tend not to like them much after 2 years. Kia is a starter car, a great "first" new car for under 20 grand for a college/uni grad. There's a long road ahead of them before their a considered worthy luxury alternative to BMW, Lexus, etc....



This is a Hyundai... not a Kia haha. 

But understandable how you can mix them up, they both have the same damn strategy.

----------


## heavyD

These are the types of cars that are great deals for the 2nd owners who end up with a nice car for a great price after depreciation.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I know of a few people with genesis sedans and they are both unreliable. I would pay the Lexus or acura premium for sure. infiniti, maybe not.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I know of a few people with genesis dedans and they are bot reliable.



You also know a Beyonder that would say quite the opposite, lol.

----------


## BokCh0y

Have to admit, I am impressed.

----------


## rx7boi

> You also know a Beyonder that would say quite the opposite, lol.



First thing I thought of when I saw this thread  :ROFL!: 

@Phenix

----------


## vengie

> These are the types of cars that are great deals for the 2nd owners who end up with a nice car for a great price after depreciation.



This is exactly my thought. 

I plan on a new vehicle in a couple years and this will likely be on my list.

----------


## A790

I like it, though if I'm going to buy this car, it'd be the Stinger (love me a hatch).

----------


## benyl

It sounds like the Stinger has a shitty tranny if MT is to be believed.

----------


## A790

> It sounds like the Stinger has a shitty tranny if MT is to be believed.



Aww, there it is: the Kia Kompromise.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> It sounds like the Stinger has a shitty tranny if MT is to be believed.



 :Confused: 




> The final piece of the puzzle is an in-house-designed and built eight-speed automatic transmission, the only option. It’s an excellent gearbox, performing as well on the track as the industry standard ZF eight-speed found in many European sport sedans. It changes gears quickly and smoothly, and the Sport mode programming is almost good enough not to need the paddles on track. I’d make it a little more aggressive myself, but it’s close. As for the paddles, their response is a bit slow and inconsistent, and the gearbox will automatically upshift at redline, which always seems to arrive more quickly than anticipated.



http://www.motortrend.com/cars/kia/s...-drive-review/

----------


## dirtsniffer

> You also know a Beyonder that would say quite the opposite, lol.




I meant to say the opposite. Haha. Hopefully the car is more reliable than my typing skills.

----------


## bjstare

There's no way this is going to take sales away from the germans. Might steal some from the Acura/Infiniti crowd, like Buster said.

Also agree that it will depreciate like a rock and be a great used buy, assuming the quality is there and it doesn't fall apart after 50k.

----------


## benyl

> http://www.motortrend.com/cars/kia/s...-drive-review/






https://youtu.be/tSWQTkbTYIQ?t=544

"Even in sport mode, the 8-speed Automatic is not smart enough or calibrated for track work."

Not a true manual mode that will upshift at redline. Takes the fun out of the car IMO.

----------


## Disoblige

The criss-cross grill looks tacky. I think it would look a whole lot better if it had a nice subtle satin horizontal grill marks.

----------


## dj_patm

This has the tail lights the Merc's should have had and the Merc's have the tail lights that look like they're from a kia or hyundai.

----------


## Disoblige

That's like a 2012-2015 Civic coupe taillight.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Agreed, if this thing is over 50-55K I don't think it will sell. 
> 
> Transmission appears to have rev matching _"The eight-speed automatic shifts quickly and smartly, and it rev matches its downshifts, giving the G70’s powertrain that extra layer of smoothness."_ - http://www.motortrend.com/cars/genes...ve-seoul-soul/



Good catch, that is encouraging. 

Again I think they need to price these further below the Germans than they want to take many customers, but time will tell. I don't think many buyers are going to give up the badge for $5K or even $10K+ on a more expensive model. As silly as it sounds, people still don't want to go to work and tell their coworkers they bought a Hyundai haha. I work with a bunch of guys who would never even consider this car for no other reason than that. They might have more luck pulling people away from Japanese and American competition. Also people love to lease cars they can't afford - especially in the luxury segment. If the residuals are crap, people may not want to do that either. You also have cars like the Infinity Red Sport that after incentives could be had for barely over $50K already undercutting the Germans by $10K+...it needs to be at least that low if not lower, I would think.

Personally I love everything about this thing - the looks, the interior/options, and the engine. I couldn't care less about brand and would love to own something like this at a significant discount to the competition. After the Genesis thread though, I think I'd prefer to lease haha.

----------


## dj_patm

> That's like a 2012-2015 Civic coupe taillight.



I see it. 

But man the new Mercedes tail lights are the worst.

----------


## 94boosted

> Again I think they need to price these further below the Germans than they want to take many customers, but time will tell. I don't think many buyers are going to give up the badge for $5K or even $10K+ on a more expensive model. As silly as it sounds, people still don't want to go to work and tell their coworkers they bought a Hyundai haha. I work with a bunch of guys who would never even consider this car for no other reason than that. They might have more luck pulling people away from Japanese and American competition. Also people love to lease cars they can't afford - especially in the luxury segment. If the residuals are crap, people may not want to do that either. You also have cars like the Infinity Red Sport that after incentives could be had for barely over $50K already undercutting the Germans by $10K+...it needs to be at least that low if not lower, I would think.



I had no idea you could get a Red Sport for just over 50K if that's the case then yah this thing needs to be in the 40's at most.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I had no idea you could get a Red Sport for just over 50K if that's the case then yah this thing needs to be in the 40's at most.



Yeah Infinity was offering ~$7500-$8500 off MSRP depending on the month. No idea if those promos are still on or not, but my dad almost bought one so we were very familiar with the pricing. They were around $52K with the options most people would want. The G70 probably has a better interior but the rest is pretty similar between the two. The G70 in the $40's with the big motor would be crazy good value, but I don't think it will be that cheap even if it needs to be. That is Acura TL territory and I'm sure it's 10X more fun.

----------


## dj_patm

When I talked to the guy at Kia at the last car show he said that the faster Stinger was starting over $50 K which seemed absolutely insane to me. Over 50K for Kia?

Can't imagine this will be any cheaper than that, which is stupid on their part. 

I have a Genesis Coupe, I love it, but I love it because I got it for $27 K as there are definitely some fit and finish issues with it (only one failed sensor so far in over 100K km though). I would never consider spending over $40 K for a Hyundai unless it was a fully loaded Santa Fe XL or something, definitely not a small sedan/coupe. 

The G70 looks great but unless it starts in the 40's, it's a non-starter to me. Maybe if it offered a normal stick shift, I'd take it over an Acura TLX Sh-awd.

----------


## 94boosted

http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars...stinger-price/

_The 3.3-liter twin-turbo 365-horsepower V6 model will cost you $39,895. That car comes standard with LED headlights and a flat-bottom steering wheel, but if you want any of that other premium trim stuff, you'll have to option the GT1 trim, which starts at $44,395. 

The top-tier GT2 starts at $50,395, and is the only trim to include a 16-way power driver's seat and a limited-slip differential. The GT2 trim also gets a a head-up display, lane departure warning, and adaptive cruise control standard. Any Stinger model can be equipped with all-wheel drive for $2200._ 

So $52,595USD MSRP for a fully loaded AWD Kia Stinger GT  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  What have these guys been smoking. 

I take it a G70 would be similar in pricing.

----------


## rx7boi

Kia and Genesis both elicited chuckles from me at the auto show this past April.

Fully loaded G80 for 95k? Who do you think you are?

----------


## dj_patm

That 40 Grand base price in that road and track article is american. 

It'll start well above 50K here by the looks of it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Kia and Genesis both elicited chuckles from me at the auto show this past April.
> 
> Fully loaded G80 for 95k? Who do you think you are?



The way they see it, they are competing with the $150K Germans, so in their eyes they are offering you an absolute bargain. The problem is that nobody with $95K to spend is buying a Hyundai/Kia even if they can offer a similar value proposition. That's one reason why they spun off the Genesis brand. People care about brand way too much, even though Hyundai/Kia has come a ridiculously long way from when they were truly making garbage. Honda was there too back in the day, but they seemed to have an easier time changing people's opinions. For whatever reason, people just can't seem to get over the brand once price crosses a certain threshold and I think that threshold is lower in sports/prestige/luxury cars than it is with SUV's like the Santa Fe.

I'm guessing they won't sell well only due to price and they will be heavily discounted like the original Genesis' were, but we'll see. Or, if Hyundai subsidizes the used value and offers high residual leases (like Cadillac does) I could see them doing OK, but that's not a great business plan.

----------


## realazy

> When I talked to the guy at Kia at the last car show he said that the faster Stinger was starting over $50 K which seemed absolutely insane to me. Over 50K for Kia?



The Stinger ballpark msrp prices are already on the kia website. http://www.kia.ca/stinger2018

"Under $50,000" for the top model GT Limited and "Under $45,000" for the regular GT

The 2.0T models could be in the high 30s.

----------


## 94boosted

> The Stinger ballpark msrp prices are already on the kia website. http://www.kia.ca/stinger2018
> 
> "Under $50,000" for the top model GT Limited and "Under $45,000" for the regular GT
> 
> The 2.0T models could be in the high 30s.



If they actually end up keeping the GT Limited "Starting Under 50" like that link says then it looks like they'd be cheaper here than in the US.

----------


## Xtrema

> http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars...stinger-price/
> So $52,595USD MSRP for a fully loaded AWD Kia Stinger GT  What have these guys been smoking. 
> 
> I take it a G70 would be similar in pricing.



I think they need to revisit their strategy. How long did Hyundai suffered selling luxury cars until they try spinning Genesis off to it's own brand? Kia is repeating the same mistakes?

If the Stinger is going against E/5/A6 class, it's a bargain at $52K. But still that badge still doesn't command that kind of price.

----------


## A790

> I think they need to revisit their strategy. How long did Hyundai suffered selling luxury cars until they try spinning Genesis off to it's own brand? Kia is repeating the same mistakes?
> 
> If the Stinger is going against E/5/A6 class, it's a bargain at $52K. But still that badge still doesn't command that kind of price.



But they'll sell a few (heavily discounted), and then those will hit the used market with awesome depreciation, and then folks like me will pick them up 2 years later for half what they were new and laugh all the way to the track.

Works for me. IDGAF about brand. 365hp TT AWD fastback? Fuck yea.

----------


## Buster

> The way they see it, they are competing with the $150K Germans, so in their eyes they are offering you an absolute bargain. The problem is that nobody with $95K to spend is buying a Hyundai/Kia even if they can offer a similar value proposition. That's one reason why they spun off the Genesis brand. People care about brand way too much, even though Hyundai/Kia has come a ridiculously long way from when they were truly making garbage. Honda was there too back in the day, but they seemed to have an easier time changing people's opinions. For whatever reason, people just can't seem to get over the brand once price crosses a certain threshold and I think that threshold is lower in sports/prestige/luxury cars than it is with SUV's like the Santa Fe.
> 
> I'm guessing they won't sell well only due to price and they will be heavily discounted like the original Genesis' were, but we'll see. Or, if Hyundai subsidizes the used value and offers high residual leases (like Cadillac does) I could see them doing OK, but that's not a great business plan.



Honda created its name for quality during a time when the Big3 were making truly atrocious product. Hyundai was making its name during a time when the Japanese were making decent cars, and the Americans were starting to figure it out.

----------


## Aleks

> The Stinger ballpark msrp prices are already on the kia website. http://www.kia.ca/stinger2018
> 
> "Under $50,000" for the top model GT Limited and "Under $45,000" for the regular GT
> 
> The 2.0T models could be in the high 30s.



Is Canada even getting the smaller engine?

People are always shocked by new car prices. We live in a world where a new Camry V6 is close to $45,000 otd. Low 50k for these sedans is good pricing still.

----------


## blownz

> People are always shocked by new car prices. We live in a world where a new Camry V6 is close to $45,000 otd. Low 50k for these sedans is good pricing still.



I agree with this. If the G70 or Stinger are close in price to the TSX (low 50's loaded) then they will be a great deal. And I would buy the G70 or Stinger over a TSX anyday.

----------


## civic_stylez

> I agree with this. If the G70 or Stinger are close in price to the TSX (low 50's loaded) then they will be a great deal. And I would buy the G70 or Stinger over a TSX anyday.



agreed. A lot of the sedans that used to be sports themed look really tired now. I think that Stinger looks amazing.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## mzdspd

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/genes...ve-seoul-soul/

Starting to look like this car will be pretty good!

----------


## flipstah

> http://www.motortrend.com/cars/genes...ve-seoul-soul/
> 
> Starting to look like this car will be pretty good!



Man, it's hard to make a car stand out nowadays.

Looking through the gallery gave me reminders of:

- Mazda (front)
- Infiniti (side 3/4 view from the front)
- BMW (rear)

Those quilted seats though... HNGH

----------


## Xtrema

> I agree with this. If the G70 or Stinger are close in price to the TSX (low 50's loaded) then they will be a great deal. And I would buy the G70 or Stinger over a TSX anyday.



Stinger price announced for Canada:

GT $44,195
GT Limited $49,995

----------


## rx7boi

I wonder how the Stinger will be for second hand pricing. I imagine it'll probably drop a lot unless for some reason owners all of a sudden think their Kia shouldn't depreciate moreso than most brands.

----------


## flipstah

> I wonder how the Stinger will be for second hand pricing. I imagine it'll probably drop a lot unless for some reason owners all of a sudden think their Kia shouldn't depreciate moreso than most brands.



Depends on how market perception is. If it's good enough that people won't re-sell, and is reliable enough, then I can see it keeping their value.

----------


## civicHB

> Stinger price announced for Canada:
> 
> GT $44,195
> GT Limited $49,995



The pricing is almost identical to the infiniti Q50. I think the Q50 would be a safer longer term alternative, especially at similar initial pricing

http://www.infiniti.ca/buildyourinfi...ocator/results

----------


## dimi

As with all Korean vehicles, they sound like a great idea on paper, but then once you get into the details it’s not as compelling. In real life the engine won’t be as powerful as the German rivals. The transmission won’t be as smooth. It’ll be a bit heavier. It won’t sound as good. It won’t handle as well. The interior won’t be as polished. And it will obviously depreciate much faster.

Add it all up, it’s an inferior vehicle and it feels compromised. That’s why you are paying less, not because it’s a bargain.

For me the choice is easy. Save another $7-8g and buy a base S4/340/c43. It might not have all the options, but I’ll take that simplicity over a bunch of tacky bullshit that I’ll never use. Or a Q50. Or you could just wait 2 years and buy one for $25g.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> As with all Korean vehicles, they sound like a great idea on paper, but then once you get into the details it’s not as compelling. In real life the engine won’t be as powerful as the German rivals. The transmission won’t be as smooth. It’ll be a bit heavier. It won’t sound as good. It won’t handle as well. The interior won’t be as polished. And it will obviously depreciate much faster.



Even if it was identically comparable in all those ways, it'll take years to build up a reputation enough for it not to depreciate quickly.

----------


## blownz

> Stinger price announced for Canada:
> 
> GT $44,195
> GT Limited $49,995



Definitely impressive pricing considering all the standard features.




> The pricing is almost identical to the infiniti Q50. I think the Q50 would be a safer longer term alternative, especially at similar initial pricing
> [/URL]



Not even close to similar pricing when you add options to the Infiniti. You are looking at $57K for the 300hp Q50 and $61K for the 400hp Q50. Plus there are things like the HUD and wireless phone charging that Infiniti doesn't even have available. The Stinger is closer in price to the Nissan Maxima than it is to the Infiniti Q50 yet I think most people will compare it to the Q50 long before they compare it to the Maxima.


Based on the few reviews out there so far, I still think the Stinger (and the G70 will likely be similar) will be a great option compared to a TSX (~$53K loaded) or Q50. It may still be a step below the German's, but you are paying more like mid 70's for a comparably equipped S4/340/C43. That is close to 50% more money. Not sure if you can even compare that.

I personally think the styling is a bit much for me, and the interior doesn't look as premium as some of the other cars it wants to compete with. But I love the body style (hatch) and the specs are impressive and same with the reviews so far. I actually plan on buying a new daily driver this coming spring and I will definitely take a close look at one of these.

----------


## BokCh0y

I saw the G80 earlier this week driving around....jesus fuck that is hot looking car. Not sure how it'll be from a reliability standpoint though, but fuck still a really hot looking car.

----------


## Aleks

> Definitely impressive pricing considering all the standard features.



It looks like MSRP is actually less in Canada than USA on the Limited model.

----------


## mzdspd

> Not sure how it'll be from a reliability standpoint though, but fuck still a really hot looking car.



Hyundai and Kia tend to be at the upper end of reliability from the JD power studies... Whereas infiniti is at the bottom. 

I would definitely consider this car (Stinger) if I was in that market for a larger sedan. IMO I would put the Q50 on the bottom of the list for cars in this segment, the transmission and steering just ruin the car.

----------


## Xtrema

> I wonder how the Stinger will be for second hand pricing. I imagine it'll probably drop a lot unless for some reason owners all of a sudden think their Kia shouldn't depreciate moreso than most brands.



https://jalopnik.com/kia-is-offering...f-y-1820848361

Kia already put $7K on the hood on a GT2 if you lease one in US. Resell is going to be BAD.

If Kia put $9K CAD on the hood in Canada, I will definitely get one! lol.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

That's got to be the only way a lease would ever make sense on that car given the rock-bottom residual it must have. Cadillac does the same thing all the time here too. They just can't shake that stigma I guess.

----------


## 94boosted

http://www.autotrader.ca/newsfeature...-DM-EN-CONTENT

52K to start for the 3.3TT Dynamic and 57.5K for the 3.3TT Sport. With freight/pdi/tax that's 60K I no longer see the value in this thing at that price point. It's direct competitor (on paper) the Initini red sport starts at 52.6K.

----------


## Mys73ri0

111

----------


## zhao

Ya no thx, I'll take a Bmw/merc/Lexus for about the same price and avoid having to spend 10 minutes explaining why I spent 60g on a Hyundai no ones ever heard of.

----------


## dirtsniffer

It's not a Hyundai right.

----------


## mzdspd

> http://www.autotrader.ca/newsfeature...-DM-EN-CONTENT
> 
> 52K to start for the 3.3TT Dynamic and 57.5K for the 3.3TT Sport. With freight/pdi/tax that's 60K I no longer see the value in this thing at that price point. It's direct competitor (on paper) the Initini red sport starts at 52.6K.



So essentially its cheaper than the worst car in its class? Doesn't sound like such a bad deal. 

The prototype tests seem to show that this car will be pretty amazing. But brand snobs won't take a glance at it.

----------


## npham

> So essentially its cheaper than the worst car in its class? Doesn't sound like such a bad deal. 
> 
> The prototype tests seem to show that this car will be pretty amazing. But brand snobs won't take a glance at it.



It's just not brand snobs, it's people that care about resale. I'm sure it's a fine car to drive, but give it one year and it will be half off on the secondary market.

----------


## gpomp

> http://www.autotrader.ca/newsfeature...-DM-EN-CONTENT
> 
> 52K to start for the 3.3TT Dynamic and 57.5K for the 3.3TT Sport. With freight/pdi/tax that's 60K I no longer see the value in this thing at that price point. It's direct competitor (on paper) the Initini red sport starts at 52.6K.



How much would maintenance cost you on the Q50 over a 5 year period though? On the Hyundai, it would be $0...

----------


## EnRichii

> I had no idea you could get a Red Sport for just over 50K if that's the case then yah this thing needs to be in the 40's at most.



Looking at Auotrader right now. I'm sure I could get a loaded red sport AWD from Infinity for high 40s for sure. Pretty good deal I think. I'm not feeling this G70. The Infinity looks waaaay better inside and out. Plus its Hyundai.... I mean.

EDIT:
http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/infiniti...200N7&sprx=100
That one I'm sure you can get for 44 - 45k, its brand new and a 2018

----------


## vengie

> Looking at Auotrader right now. I'm sure I could get a loaded red sport AWD from Infinity for high 40s for sure. Pretty good deal I think. I'm not feeling this G70. The Infinity looks waaaay better inside and out. Plus its Hyundai.... I mean.
> 
> EDIT:
> http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/infiniti...200N7&sprx=100
> That one I'm sure you can get for 44 - 45k, its brand new and a 2018





But is it fully loaded?

----------


## zhao

Not everyone cares about options. My 335 is loaded -minus radar, and I could do without the birds eye cameras, backup camera, cross traffic cameras, million sensors, 40 seat positions, retarded trunk foot access sensor, auto braking cruise (I hate that shit), dual climate, navi, heat wheel, sunroof, garage remote, etc. I got one with all that crap only cuz it already had it for a good price

Nor do I want all the stupid modes and stability control and traction control that is standard

Options I care about**: engine, suspension, real leather over fake, trim. Stuff that makes the car driver better or feel better or look better.

----------


## Aleks

> It's just not brand snobs, it's people that care about resale. I'm sure it's a fine car to drive, but give it one year and it will be half off on the secondary market.



While I agree Hyundai aren't resale value champs, do other brands do any better in this segment? Here is a car that was over $50k new, 1 year old selling at a dealer for mid 30s. 

http://wwwb.autotrader.ca/a/bmw/3%20...1124134452706/

A fully equipped 340 can push $75-80 grand today  :dunno:

----------


## Xtrema

If top model can be leased for $600/mth for 48 months, it is competitive.

Any more than that, smart money will still go to Germans.

----------


## mzdspd

> It's just not brand snobs, it's people that care about resale. I'm sure it's a fine car to drive, but give it one year and it will be half off on the secondary market.



Right. Find me another luxury brand that hasn't lost 50-60% of its MSRP value in 4 years. They all do..

----------


## 94boosted

> How much would maintenance cost you on the Q50 over a 5 year period though? On the Hyundai, it would be $0...



Good call, with maintenance included that's a nice bit of savings.

----------


## Aleks

Genesis also includes all fees in their prices too. So Freight/PDI is already included.

----------


## riander5

> Haven't we already been down this path before with Hyundai
> Dear Hyundai,
> 
> Fuck off already with copy-cat German cars
> 
> Sincerely 
> -SP
> 
> 
> ...



Dont you drive a ford? Lets see some comparable pictures of early 2000 fords... or their new copycat ranger rover explorer. If you can look past your bias these cars actually look decent

----------


## Seth1968

> If you can look past your bias these cars actually look decent



Ya, the bias in this thread is laughable.

Truth is, the South Korean's are making very good vehicles with exceptional value for the money.

----------


## Kloubek

The real problem with the Genesis sedans is that they are meant to try to compete with the German luxury market. The problem with this is multiple, but I think the two big ones are:
1) While far improved over the old Hyundai, they still tend to not quite be on par with German engineering... both from a physical design/materials standpoint as well as mechanical/driving one.
2) People who are willing to drop 50k on a car are often not THAT concerned about saving 5k, and/or are spending the extra not just for the car itself but for the status. What kind of person wants to say "I'm not QUITE successful"? Hyundai was right to badge it with just Genesis instead of their own logo, but at the end of the day anyone remotely understanding of the market still views it as a Hyundai. Those who don't generally don't care either way.

So really, I'm not sure what market this is meant to cater to. It doesn't cater to the people who expect the very best driving car in the segment. (Though Hyundai is improving). It doesn't cater to the people who want the most luxurious. (Though Hyundai is improving). It doesn't cater to the brand snobs. I guess it caters to someone who doesn't care about brand cache, doesn't care that their car isn't the best in any way, and is willing to pay just a bit less than the competition that DOES tick all the boxes. Pretty narrow market if you ask me.

----------


## schocker

> While I agree Hyundai aren't resale value champs, do other brands do any better in this segment? Here is a car that was over $50k new, 1 year old selling at a dealer for mid 30s. 
> 
> http://wwwb.autotrader.ca/a/bmw/3%20...1124134452706/
> 
> A fully equipped 340 can push $75-80 grand today



That car was a rental though, so not quite apples to apples.

----------


## FraserB

> Dont you drive a ford? Lets see some comparable pictures of early 2000 fords... or their new copycat ranger rover explorer. If you can look past your bias these cars actually look decent



I think he drives a Q5

----------


## npham

> Right. Find me another luxury brand that hasn't lost 50-60% of its MSRP value in 4 years. They all do..



I said in 1 year. Not in 4.

----------


## mzdspd

> I said in 1 year. Not in 4.



Can you find any examples of hyundais that have lost half in 1 year? I sure can't.

----------


## blownz

> So really, I'm not sure what market this is meant to cater to. It doesn't cater to the people who expect the very best driving car in the segment. (Though Hyundai is improving). It doesn't cater to the people who want the most luxurious. (Though Hyundai is improving). It doesn't cater to the brand snobs. I guess it caters to someone who doesn't care about brand cache, doesn't care that their car isn't the best in any way, and is willing to pay just a bit less than the competition that DOES tick all the boxes. Pretty narrow market if you ask me.



I think there is a middle ground though. Sure they are "aiming" for the Germans, but with the loaded comparable Germans costing mid 70's and this is mid 50's it is around $20K cheaper. That is a huge amount. It may not be as good as the best in the class (C43, S5, 340) but based on early impressions, it sounds like it is ~90% there at ~70% of the price. And it seems way better than cars like the Acura TLX, Volvo S60, Infiniti Q50 which it is priced closer to.

I think the savings is enough that it almost is in a different class from the Germans. And all though it may seem like it on a site like this, not everyone is a brand snob and cares about the badge on their car.

I am personally surprised that the loaded G70 is about $5K more than a loaded Stinger GT. I thought they would be priced closer. I am interested in looking closer at both of them as imo they are two of the most interesting new cars on the market right now.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I think he drives a Q5



Also a Fiesta ST (or Focus, can't recall)

----------


## blownz

> Looking at Auotrader right now. I'm sure I could get a loaded red sport AWD from Infinity for high 40s for sure. Pretty good deal I think. I'm not feeling this G70. The Infinity looks waaaay better inside and out. Plus its Hyundai.... I mean.
> 
> EDIT:
> http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/infiniti...200N7&sprx=100
> That one I'm sure you can get for 44 - 45k, its brand new and a 2018



If you can get a brand new 2018 Infiniti for $11-12K off of MSRP then it is worse than the American manufacturers and must be a POS.

And that is not a "loaded" model. That is the MSRP of a base red sport. Loaded is over $61K

----------


## dirtsniffer

not having to deal with kia service is worth the $5k, lol.

----------


## Xtrema

> I am personally surprised that the loaded G70 is about $5K more than a loaded Stinger GT. I thought they would be priced closer. I am interested in looking closer at both of them as imo they are two of the most interesting new cars on the market right now.



Consider you have different experience, loaners, and probably at least 5 scheduled services included. That at min should worth able $1500.

I'm willing to give Genesis a try, especially if the Stinger is under the Genesis brand. G70 is too small IMO.

----------


## blownz

> not having to deal with kia service is worth the $5k, lol.



You might very well be right lol

Oddly enough my parents have a ~2012 Kia Forte and they have loved the dealer. Their other car is ~2010 Jetta and they claim the Kia dealer is way better than any VW dealer in the city. Before the Kia they had a subaru and they say Kia dealer is better than subaru too. I have never been to any of those dealers for service so I can't say...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I would lease one of these if Hyundai bolstered the residuals. If they don't, it will be a horrible deal I think (pricing isn't out yet but I will be shocked if you see good 4yr residuals). Awesome car though, the press loves it (so far) and they are built as well as most of the Germans as far as I can tell without actually having driven one.

Kind of like those Cadillac deals - you would have to be out of your mind to lease one at MSRP, so GM always has huge incentives running to move their grossly overpriced models.

Also, for almost all of 2017 you could get a loaded Infiniti Red Sport for $48K (Approx. $14K off). I don't think Infiniti can sell those cars at the numbers they want at par with the S4/C63. I don't know if they are doing the same promotions for 2018 (finally done shopping haha), but if they are, that is probably the closest off-brand competition.

----------


## EnRichii

check this deal Brand new 2016 ATS V for what you should be able to get around 50 maybe upper 40s
http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/Cadillac...EMARKETING_DPV

----------


## Xtrema

> check this deal Brand new 2016 ATS V for what you should be able to get around 50 maybe upper 40s
> http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/Cadillac...EMARKETING_DPV



While it only has 14km. On the book it's only worth $45K. Wonder why they let it sit for that long. And god I still hate that dash layout.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> check this deal Brand new 2016 ATS V for what you should be able to get around 50 maybe upper 40s
> http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/Cadillac...EMARKETING_DPV



They knock that POS down to 30 and I might think about it. Anyone who pays those prices for a Cadillac is a full bore retard.

----------


## EnRichii

> They knock that POS down to 30 and I might think about it. Anyone who pays those prices for a Cadillac is a full bore retard.



Dude for 30! I'll go buy that right now. Seriously, I'd leave right now and drive up to Edmonton. lol your funny  :Wink:

----------


## npham

> Can you find any examples of hyundais that have lost half in 1 year? I sure can't.



In 2017 a G80's MSRP was $65,000 without options or packages. By the time you add in taxes, fees and maybe an option you'd be looking around $75,000 new. Here's a listing for $43000 - 2017 G80

Sure the math isn't quite 50% but isn't it close enough for you to want to stay away?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, every car from every manufacturer loses the taxes and fees portion of the original sale price. So, that's not unique.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Comparing to msrp will inflate the loss as well. Not mayny people would have paid it.

----------


## zhao

> They knock that POS down to 30 and I might think about it. Anyone who pays those prices for a Cadillac is a full bore retard.



Too rich for my blood, I'd only go as high as maybe 22g only cuz I think I might be able to sell it close to that after a year.

----------


## npham

> Well, every car from every manufacturer loses the taxes and fees portion of the original sale price. So, that's not unique.






> Comparing to msrp will inflate the loss as well. Not maybe people would have paid it.



Ok tell me how you'd get a price without using MSRP? I could easily have said the used car is 39K(because I can negotiate a discount) to make my numbers look better, but I knew someone would complain without thinking this through. 

Also, why do fees and taxes matter in this scenario? We are comparing a buying a new car(every new car requires fees and taxes) to one that's a year old.

----------


## Mys73ri0

> I would lease one of these if Hyundai bolstered the residuals. If they don't, it will be a horrible deal I think (pricing isn't out yet but I will be shocked if you see good 4yr residuals). Awesome car though, the press loves it (so far) and they are built as well as most of the Germans as far as I can tell without actually having driven one.
> 
> Kind of like those Cadillac deals - you would have to be out of your mind to lease one at MSRP, so GM always has huge incentives running to move their grossly overpriced models.
> 
> Also, for almost all of 2017 you could get a loaded Infiniti Red Sport for $48K (Approx. $14K off). I don't think Infiniti can sell those cars at the numbers they want at par with the S4/C63. I don't know if they are doing the same promotions for 2018 (finally done shopping haha), but if they are, that is probably the closest off-brand competition.



If you do a pre-order you can see their pricing..

Lease on the 3.3 TT ($52,000) is $650 /month $1k DP
my bad math says the residual is about 48%? How does that compare to the germans? I have no idea...

Also, having sat in all the luxury brands vehicles at the car show -- the G70 is comparable if not better than most...

----------


## Xtrema

> If you do a pre-order you can see their pricing..
> 
> Lease on the 3.3 TT ($52,000) is $650 /month $1k DP
> my bad math says the residual is about 48%? How does that compare to the germans? I have no idea...
> 
> Also, having sat in all the luxury brands vehicles at the car show -- the G70 is comparable if not better than most...



$57K Genesis G70, $1K down, 39 months @ 1.9%, 752/month
$59K C43 base (maintenance/freight included), $1K down, 39 months @ 2.9%, $785/month.

If the interest matches, the payment is the same. So residual is probably the same or close. So I would say it's in the 45-50% range or around 5% off Mercede's.

Seems to me they have done their homework and Kia didn't with Stinger.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> check this deal Brand new 2016 ATS V for what you should be able to get around 50 maybe upper 40s
> http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/Cadillac...EMARKETING_DPV



$30K off and no buyers in 3 years...lol. And it's still overpriced.

I was very close to leasing an ATS, but only because rates were so heavily discounted. I couldn't imagine walking into a Caddy dealer and handing them anywhere near full price for any of their cars.

----------


## 94boosted

> check this deal Brand new 2016 ATS V for what you should be able to get around 50 maybe upper 40s
> http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/Cadillac...EMARKETING_DPV



I doubt you'd get an extra 8K plus off this price, it's by far the cheapest ATS-V on sale right now in Canada (when you factor in the mileage) that I can find.

I did email them to see what the price is when you include preferred pricing though.  :Burn Out: 




> While it only has 14km. On the book it's only worth $45K. Wonder why they let it sit for that long. And god I still hate that dash layout.



How'd you find that? Car Cost Canada?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> If you do a pre-order you can see their pricing..
> 
> Lease on the 3.3 TT ($52,000) is $650 /month $1k DP
> my bad math says the residual is about 48%? How does that compare to the germans? I have no idea...
> 
> Also, having sat in all the luxury brands vehicles at the car show -- the G70 is comparable if not better than most...



Interesting. So basically it seems like a loaded G70 roughly equals a base model S4/C43 for lease. Not too bad. I am not sure what the stretch is to a C43/S4 with a few options, but if it was within $100-150/mo I still think thats a tough sell for the G70. I suppose it matters less with leasing, you don't have to worry about reliability, resale, or even how you treat the car.

----------


## Xtrema

> How'd you find that? Car Cost Canada?



CBB list the car trade in worth at $41-$43K. I just add $2K on top since it's pretty new, and I assume will have full factory warranty still. It may worth upper 40s like Enrich said if someone really wants one.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> CBB list the car trade in worth at $41-$43K. I just add $2K on top since it's pretty new, and I assume will have full factory warranty still. It may worth upper 40s like Enrich said if someone really wants one.



Yup, that thing is still overpriced by $10-15K. Down to around 47-50% of it's original value after ~2.5-3 years, yikes.

----------


## blownz

> In 2017 a G80's MSRP was $65,000 without options or packages. By the time you add in taxes, fees and maybe an option you'd be looking around $75,000 new. Here's a listing for $43000 - 2017 G80
> 
> Sure the math isn't quite 50% but isn't it close enough for you to want to stay away?



You are off quite a bit as that is a base V6 G80, not the V8 Ultimate you quoted MSRP. So MSRP was $55K and Genesis includes everything but tire and ac tax in that so only really GST to add when paying full MSRP so about $58K OTD. That used price is actually $43,888 plus gst which would be about $46K all in. So that is losing about 20% in a year which isn't great, but isn't horrible either and no where close to the 50% you are talking about. Plus you are looking in Quebec and all of the cars depreciate worse out east. If you aren't you should be a politician, they need to be really good manipulating numbers to make them correct.  :Smilie: 

I agree resale will likely be worse than average for the G70 and Stinger but remember Japanese cars back in the day? The used to have bad resale as well. I remember my parents bought a 2 year old Civic in the 80's for 50% off original price. Similar depreciation to a Ford Escort at the time. Public perception takes a while to change. Even if this vehicle was 100% better than anything else on the market and was more reliable people would still make an excuse not to buy it.

I personally think if you are in the market and don't at least try one out you are crazy.

----------


## 94boosted

> CBB list the car trade in worth at $41-$43K. I just add $2K on top since it's pretty new, and I assume will have full factory warranty still. It may worth upper 40s like Enrich said if someone really wants one.






> Yup, that thing is still overpriced by $10-15K. Down to around 47-50% of it's original value after ~2.5-3 years, yikes.



Lol I don't think that's ever going to happen. I talked to them. Yes it's new, warranty hasn't kicked in yet, they're willing to come down 2-3K at the most. Loyalty discount and preferred pricing don't apply. I said I'd take it today for 50K+Tax and they weren't interested in the least.

----------


## Xtrema

> Lol I don't think that's ever going to happen. I talked to them. Yes it's new, warranty hasn't kicked in yet, they're willing to come down 2-3K at the most. Loyalty discount and preferred pricing don't apply. I said I'd take it today for 50K+Tax and they weren't interested in the least.



Well now you know why it's been stuck there for 3 years.

----------


## EnRichii

> Lol I don't think that's ever going to happen. I talked to them. Yes it's new, warranty hasn't kicked in yet, they're willing to come down 2-3K at the most. Loyalty discount and preferred pricing don't apply. I said I'd take it today for 50K+Tax and they weren't interested in the least.



50 + tax is actually a fair deal for that I think on both sides. I'd look at that if the car was a manual. you figure out whats gonna replace your vette yet?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Lol I don't think that's ever going to happen. I talked to them. Yes it's new, warranty hasn't kicked in yet, they're willing to come down 2-3K at the most. Loyalty discount and preferred pricing don't apply. I said I'd take it today for 50K+Tax and they weren't interested in the least.



So it's been sitting there for 3 years because it's a good deal? I don't think so. It's still far overpriced and that's why they can't move it. Now that it's 3 years old, you have also lost a lot of potential buyers. They probably refused to sell it for what its worth every time they got an offer and that's why they still have it. You offered them more than it's worth, or maybe close to what it's worth, and they refused. So now they will sit on it for another while until it's 4 years old.

Good cars at fair prices don't sit on lots, this one is neither, so they won't move it until they get real with the price. Why else is has it been sitting there for so long even at a heavy MSRP discount?

I'm guessing the fact that it's an automatic also isn't helping, but for the usual Cadillac demographic it may not be as much of an issue.

----------


## 94boosted

> 50 + tax is actually a fair deal for that I think on both sides. I'd look at that if the car was a manual. you figure out whats gonna replace your vette yet?



Yah I picked something up V8 RWD, nothing crazy, price was right, classes very nicely for autocross. 




> So it's been sitting there for 3 years because it's a good deal? I don't think so. It's still far overpriced and that's why they can't move it. Now that it's 3 years old, you have also lost a lot of potential buyers. They probably refused to sell it for what its worth every time they got an offer and that's why they still have it. You offered them more than it's worth, or maybe close to what it's worth, and they refused. So now they will sit on it for another while until it's 4 years old.
> 
> Good cars at fair prices don't sit on lots, this one is neither, so they won't move it until they get real with the price. Why else is has it been sitting there for so long even at a heavy MSRP discount?
> 
> I'm guessing the fact that it's an automatic also isn't helping, but for the usual Cadillac demographic it may not be as much of an issue.



Well this being a 16' if they got it towards the end of when 16's were getting shipped to dealers (April/May ish) there's a chance it's been sitting for less than two years. I would also think that Red + auto + No Recaros makes it less desirable (definitely isn't the way I'd spec one if I was doing a factory order). 

I think my offer of 50+tax was fair, them not accepting it is obviously them being optimistic that with spring coming (hopefully) they can sell it closer to their current ask. Hopefully I get a call back in a month or two  :Wink:  

All I'm arguing is that it's not worth 45K or less, what CBB says for a fairly low volume car can't be taken as gospel. I think current asking prices across Canada are a better indicator and if you factor in mileage even at it's current price it seems fairly reasonable.

----------


## EnRichii

> So it's been sitting there for 3 years because it's a good deal? I don't think so. It's still far overpriced and that's why they can't move it. Now that it's 3 years old, you have also lost a lot of potential buyers. They probably refused to sell it for what its worth every time they got an offer and that's why they still have it. You offered them more than it's worth, or maybe close to what it's worth, and they refused. So now they will sit on it for another while until it's 4 years old.
> 
> Good cars at fair prices don't sit on lots, this one is neither, so they won't move it until they get real with the price. Why else is has it been sitting there for so long even at a heavy MSRP discount?
> 
> I'm guessing the fact that it's an automatic also isn't helping, but for the usual Cadillac demographic it may not be as much of an issue.



Well said!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## Disoblige

Man, I can't get over how ugly that speedometer is on the ATS-V. Couldn't they have come up with something sportier looking...

----------


## Xtrema

> Man, I can't get over how ugly that speedometer is on the ATS-V. Couldn't they have come up with something sportier looking...



CTS-V had LCD dash for years. In the time that VW released their virtual cockpit on TT 2 years ago, it's now already being used in low end products like $25K Jetta. And GM still won't put their LCD dash on ATS-V.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Man, I can't get over how ugly that speedometer is on the ATS-V. Couldn't they have come up with something sportier looking...



It's just one of the reasons why the car is so overpriced. Cadillac uses the same formulas year after year and wonder why they can't move cars without enormous incentives. They cut every possible corner, inside and out. I would bet the profit margin on a full MSRP Cadillac is in the top few percentile of all manufacturers. Those half-guages are hideous, and on a $85-90K car that dash is an embarassment. They look like something off of a 1985 pickup truck:



This 1997 Pontiac Grand AM dash looks about as good:



Most of the $20-25K econoboxes nowadays have much nicer, full featured LCD dashes.

----------


## 94boosted

> It's just one of the reasons why the car is so overpriced. Cadillac uses the same formulas year after year and wonder why they can't move cars without enormous incentives. They cut every possible corner, inside and out. I would bet the profit margin on a full MSRP Cadillac is in the top few percentile of all manufacturers. Those half-guages are hideous, and on a $85-90K car that dash is an embarassment. They look like something off of a 1985 pickup truck:
> 
> 
> This 1997 Pontiac Grand AM dash looks about as good:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the $20-25K econoboxes nowadays have much nicer, full featured LCD dashes.




Agreed, gauges are s**t and so is Cue and the Piano Black Trim. But personally that's not how I judge the merits of a performance sedan, it accelerates quicker, stops shorter and grips better than it's competition all for a fair bit less dineros. 

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/merce...-s-comparison/

Anyways no more thread derailment. I have a test drive of a G70 3.3T Dynamic booked at my house on April 21st, excited to try this car.

----------


## EnRichii

? they bring it out to you, i`ll come!

----------


## blownz

So I actually drove the G70 Sport with the 3.3L last night.

I happened to be driving by a Hyundai dealership and was wondering to myself if this dealer would be selling them or when they would be in and I saw one out front. Pulled in and took a look.

Turns out they won't be selling them in any of the Hyundai dealerships in Edmonton (The salesperson just happened to have stopped by) but instead they will be opening up "boutique stores" in malls. First one in Edmonton will be at the Airport outlet mall opening in 2 weeks. The cars just started arriving and they have 19 so far in Edmonton and 14 will be delivered to customers by next week. For test drives they will be dropping a car off with you for 1/2 to a full day (full day will be the norm once they have enough demos in a month or so).

Onto the car... I didn't have a lot of time as I was actually heading to pick up my kid from Taekwondo but I did have time for a drive. Now I haven't driven anything else similar in at least a year, so I can't make direct comparisons, but in general I was really impressed with the handling. Steering felt really direct and the car is a nice size and feels great going around turns. Now when I went out last night it was about 3 degrees and the roads were pretty wet so I wasn't exactly able to go really fast around corners but it did feel good. The ride is a little on the stiff side, and the difference form comfort to sport seemed to be minimal. But then again the roads are really bad right now too. That engine is awesome though. It has lots of power and lag was hardly noticeable. Interior was really nice and material quality was better than I expected (first Genesis wasn't that good imo). The leather in particular felt nice and the seats were really comfortable.

Nice unexpected pluses:
1. When you put the car in sport mode, the side bolsters tighten up around you and when you go back into comfort they loosen up again. Now this seemed cool, but may actually annoy in real life, hard to tell.
2. Launch control! I wasn't expecting it to be in the car and then she asked if I wanted to try it. Really easy, just hold the traction button until it says everything is off, and then left foot on brake, floor it and the dash says "launch control active" and so you let go of the brake. Really easy and damn is the car impressive in a straight line!
3. Heads up display was really nice. Had more info on it than my 5 series did.
4. Lane keeping was better than expected. I just tried it for a bit on the Whitemud and I went a minute or so with just a finger barely touching the wheel and no comments to put my hands on. The Fusion I am driving right now asks for my hands even when they are on the wheel sometimes. lol

Where they cheaped out:
1. IP is nothing impressive, it looks okay, but not high tech or anything. Going through menus using the steering wheel controls seemed slow and not that easy to use.
2. GPS screen. It may be 8", but it seems small and the graphics are nothing impressive. The GPS maps are less impressive than the one in my 2011 535. I think they could have done better.
3. Door handles - sensors to unlock and lock are only on the front doors and to lock it is a button an not a heat sensitive spot. Even a Ford Fusion has had full sensors on all 4 doors since 2013. This is simply them cutting costs and I didn't like it. When I walk up to the car with my kids I typically open a rear door first so this would be irritating.

Other negatives that are more minor, are the rear seat is tight. Reminds me of the IS which is way tighter than a 3 series. Trunk is also tiny. I actually think I would have to try putting my golf clubs in because it looks like they might not fit. And more than one set looks to be near impossible.

Overall though I came away impressed. Much nicer than I expected and I like the 5 years of full warranty and service included and that they will pick up and drop off the car at your work or home and leave you a loaner even just for a simple oil change. You also get 5 years of free map updates which is pretty much none existent in the market.

As for pricing I was told they don't negotiate which kind of bothers me as I think the price is a bit high. $57,500 is the price and all you pay over that is about $127 for tire and ac tax and amvic. If you put $1000 down before April 15 you get either 1.9% lease or finance or $1000 off the cash price.

I definitely need to get out and try a few other cars, but looking forward to new car shopping and this car is definitely on my list to consider.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Agreed, gauges are s**t and so is Cue and the Piano Black Trim. But personally that's not how I judge the merits of a performance sedan, it accelerates quicker, stops shorter and grips better than it's competition all for a fair bit less dineros. 
> 
> http://www.motortrend.com/cars/merce...-s-comparison/
> 
> Anyways no more thread derailment. I have a test drive of a G70 3.3T Dynamic booked at my house on April 21st, excited to try this car.



If performance is the only thing you care about though, you can spend a whole heck of a lot less money than anything on that list and get similar performance figures. It isn't hard to make a car go fast, everyone does that already at many different price levels. The problem is Cadillac prices cheaply built cars as if they have the whole package, and we all know how well that is working for them with heavily discounted models not moving after 2-3 years.

Anyways it's nice to hear the G70 is probably as good as all the reviews have been saying it is so far. That whole "zero negotiation" BS isn't going to help them attract customers though, especially with an unconventional sales experience.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> It's just one of the reasons why the car is so overpriced. Cadillac uses the same formulas year after year and wonder why they can't move cars without enormous incentives. They cut every possible corner, inside and out. I would bet the profit margin on a full MSRP Cadillac is in the top few percentile of all manufacturers. Those half-guages are hideous, and on a $85-90K car that dash is an embarassment. They look like something off of a 1985 pickup truck:



Totally agreed, I couldn't get over this either. I think one of my biggest frustrations is when a car gets so many things right but just fails so hard on things that should be easy.,

----------


## civic_stylez

Great review Blownz!

----------


## mzdspd

> So I actually drove the G70 Sport with the 3.3L last night.



Wait.. So you drove a G70.. I thought they were not released until July of this year?? Are you sure that it wasn't a G80 Sport?

----------


## blownz

100% positive I drove a G70. Maybe I should have taken a pic... lol Like I said, there are 19 in Edmonton so far. I looked at about 4 of them waiting to be delivered to customers. I drove a white one, but checked out some of the other colors. Check out the Hyundai dealership on 99 street on the southside. The actual Genesis sales people aren't always there, I just happened to stop by at a good time.

They have two at the car show right now to look at as well. White and blue I think they said. I am sneaking out of work tomorrow afternoon to check out the show.  :thumbs up:

----------


## mzdspd

> They have two at the car show right now to look at as well. White and blue I think they said. I am sneaking out of work tomorrow afternoon to check out the show.



Good to know, I am planning on going there as well on the weekend. Lots of new models for this autoshow.

----------


## 94boosted

Just finished my test drive of a G70 3.3TT Sport.

Overall I'm very, very impressed.

Interior
The fit & finish is really top notch, everything is soft to the touch. The quilted leather on the seats and door panels is very nice. The micro-suede headliner looks sharp and the placement of the infotainment system and the overall layout and functionality is quite good. As an added bonus the screen does a really good job of not getting smudged by fingerprints. The rear seat legroom is ok, the rear seat headroom leaves a bit to be desired. I'm 6' and my head was touching the headliner. The trunk can pop open with just the key in your pocket, no foot waving required, which I like. Front heated & cooled seats, heated wheel and rear heated seats. Seats are comfortable and well bolstered (bolsters are also adjustable). Sound system is actually very impressive (Lexicon I think), plenty of bass and a nice crisp sound. Road noise and NVH in general has been very well dealt with, it truly felt like sitting inside a comparable German. The heads up display is really nice, better than others I've seen (comparing to GM). 

Motor/Trans
Acceleration feels strong, plenty of torque, car is quick. The transmission is also quite good (I think it's a ZF box but not sure), both upshifts and downshifts are quick, not DSG quick but quick none the less. In auto mode it does an ok job of doing what you want it to do but best results are obviously achieved with the paddles. 

Suspension/Chassis 
I would have preferred a bigger change in damping between comfort and sport. Other than the side bolsters tightening up and a bit of artificial weight added to the steering the mode doesn't really seem to do much. That being said the car is very well damped, it absorbs mid-corner bumps without getting unsettled. I didn't get to push as hard as I'd like as the salesman was with me but you can tell it's a rear bias AWD system, LSD seems to lock up nice and quick over lose surfaces (gravel). But I feel that the car would push at the limit, I just really hope a little throttle would bring the tail around. The sport comes with Michelin PS4S tires which are a great tire, I was pleasantly surprised to see that. 

Brakes
Stout, easy to modulate. 

The one I drove which was essentially fully loaded, total all-in cost is $60,495 including freight, pdi, taxes, fees, 5 years maintenance and Genesis connect and I believe the finance and lease rate is 2.9%.
A comparable S4 is around 71K, a 340 around 75K and a C43 around 73K so comparing to those cars I'd say the value is there. Depreciation is the big question, what will these be worth once a year old.

----------


## bjstare

> Just finished my test drive of a G70 3.3TT Sport.
> A comparable S4 is around 71K, a 340 around 75K and a C43 around 73K so comparing to those cars I'd say the value is there. Depreciation is the big question, what will these be worth once a year old.



Good review. Neat to see regular people saying it stacks up well against the germans.

RE: depreciation... as mentioned elsewhere, can't be much worse than depreciation of an S4, 340, C43. Maybe the first year will be harder for the Hyundai, but once warranties are up, my bet is the Germans close the gap a bit.

----------


## Xtrema

Residual as stated earlier or in the Stinger thread, is comparable to Germans. With a decent lease rate, I think it would be about $100 less per month than the loaded C43/340xi. 

The dash and infotainment system is a exactly the same units in the Stinger.

I think the microfiber headliner gives you a faux alcantara look and a good touch. The fit and finish of buttons and leather is 1 grade above stinger. Rear seat is cramp, almost IS350 cramp.

There is no reason to consider TL-X, Q50 and IS or any of the non-performance oriented Germans (A4/C300/330i) over this if you don't care about rear passenger comfort.

----------


## blownz

I am about to do my second drive of the G70 Sport with the 3.3 this time overnight. I have looked at all the cars listed above by Xtrema and I think I am definitely thinking about going with either the G70 or the Stinger.

Like you mentioned, interior materials are a bit better in the G70, but the Stinger has the same headliner and is still really good for the price. More features than you get with the Japanese competitors and way less money than the Germans.

My issue is that I like the larger rear seat and hatch of the Stinger, but like the better interior/Stereo in the G70. G70 also looks like it will be less noticeable to the police. G70 has the added benefit of no maintenance costs for 5 years which is nice, but it is ~$5,500 more than the Stinger and I think I can get about $2K off the price on the Stinger and it doesn't seem like that will happen with the G70.

94boosted - I noticed the lack of difference in the suspension between comfort and sport on both the G70 and Stinger as well. Stinger is definitely the softer riding of the two though.


Also - does anyone know why there have been no formal reviews of the G70 yet in major magazine's? The Genesis salesperson told me they are not allowed to release test results until May 1 (I think that was the date) but they couldn't tell me why. It is just very seldom that a vehicle is in peoples driveways before it is tested by Motortrend or Car and Driver.

----------


## Xtrema

> Also - does anyone know why there have been no formal reviews of the G70 yet in major magazine's? The Genesis salesperson told me they are not allowed to release test results until May 1 (I think that was the date) but they couldn't tell me why. It is just very seldom that a vehicle is in peoples driveways before it is tested by Motortrend or Car and Driver.







Not final tune tho.

----------


## blownz

Instrumented testing is what I am talking about though. Just seems odd that they are so far behind the release of the car.

----------


## A790

> I am about to do my second drive of the G70 Sport with the 3.3 this time overnight. I have looked at all the cars listed above by Xtrema and I think I am definitely thinking about going with either the G70 or the Stinger.
> 
> Like you mentioned, interior materials are a bit better in the G70, but the Stinger has the same headliner and is still really good for the price. More features than you get with the Japanese competitors and way less money than the Germans.
> 
> My issue is that I like the larger rear seat and hatch of the Stinger, but like the better interior/Stereo in the G70. G70 also looks like it will be less noticeable to the police. G70 has the added benefit of no maintenance costs for 5 years which is nice, but it is ~$5,500 more than the Stinger and I think I can get about $2K off the price on the Stinger and it doesn't seem like that will happen with the G70.
> 
> 94boosted - I noticed the lack of difference in the suspension between comfort and sport on both the G70 and Stinger as well. Stinger is definitely the softer riding of the two though.
> 
> 
> Also - does anyone know why there have been no formal reviews of the G70 yet in major magazine's? The Genesis salesperson told me they are not allowed to release test results until May 1 (I think that was the date) but they couldn't tell me why. It is just very seldom that a vehicle is in peoples driveways before it is tested by Motortrend or Car and Driver.



I'm jealous. I'd definitely roll in a G70. Maybe in a couple of years.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## blownz

Well I ended up buying the G70 Sport 3.3 and for the first 244km I am quite happy.  :thumbs up: 

My opinion on the styling isn't as strong as Sugarphreak's... I like the Stinger better from the back, and side, front is a toss up. I also really dislike the fake vents on the hood of the Stinger and the little vent on the side of the Stinger collects a ton of rocks which I didn't like. But overall both cars look good to me. Not best in class but not worst either.

Now the interior is where there is a big difference. The G70 has a way better interior, particularly seats and dash. And since I drive about 27-28,000km a year and mostly by myself, that is important to me. Way more than the exterior. The steering and handling is better on the G70 imo as well and that is worth it day in and day out. I would have loved the hatch, but aside from my golf clubs, kids hockey or taekwondo gear, I don't put anything else back there and those all fit fine in the smaller trunk of the G70.


Anyway, favorite parts so far: engine/suspension/interior - hopefully none of this gets old for a long time! Also I really like the Genesis connected app. I can see who many km are on the car, when the next service is, where the car is parked (spouse creep  :Smilie:  ) and start/stop, unlock/lock, honk horn, etc all from the app. One cool feature is the status monitor. It tells you if individual doors are locked or unlocked or open or closed. And it can tell you if the car is running, and if things like the heated steering wheel or defrost is on. Another plus is the welcome lights - as you walk up to the car, the mirrors fold out and project a Genesis symbol on the ground. Looks cool at night or in the garage. Also I like that you can fully turn off the fake engine sounds through the speakers (or choose 3 levels if that is what you like). Every car should have that option.

Negatives: they cheaped out on the door handles - lock and unlock are both via a button, no sensors, and only on the front doors. Even a Ford Fusion has sensor lock and unlock on all four door handles.

I am sure I will end up with more negatives as time goes on, but that is it so far.  :Smilie: 

Oh, and the delivery is impressive. They bring the car to your house in an enclosed trailer with glass sides and lights inside. Looks impressive and has your neighbors thinking "WFT" as they pull up, put pylons out and then back the car out. Service so far has been amazing and hopefully that continues when I need actual service done... I will post some pics later.

----------


## A790

> Well I ended up buying the G70 Sport 3.3 and for the first 244km I am quite happy. 
> 
> My opinion on the styling isn't as strong as Sugarphreak's... I like the Stinger better from the back, and side, front is a toss up. I also really dislike the fake vents on the hood of the Stinger and the little vent on the side of the Stinger collects a ton of rocks which I didn't like. But overall both cars look good to me. Not best in class but not worst either.
> 
> Now the interior is where there is a big difference. The G70 has a way better interior, particularly seats and dash. And since I drive about 27-28,000km a year and mostly by myself, that is important to me. Way more than the exterior. The steering and handling is better on the G70 imo as well and that is worth it day in and day out. I would have loved the hatch, but aside from my golf clubs, kids hockey or taekwondo gear, I don't put anything else back there and those all fit fine in the smaller trunk of the G70.
> 
> 
> Anyway, favorite parts so far: engine/suspension/interior - hopefully none of this gets old for a long time! Also I really like the Genesis connected app. I can see who many km are on the car, when the next service is, where the car is parked (spouse creep  ) and start/stop, unlock/lock, honk horn, etc all from the app. One cool feature is the status monitor. It tells you if individual doors are locked or unlocked or open or closed. And it can tell you if the car is running, and if things like the heated steering wheel or defrost is on. Another plus is the welcome lights - as you walk up to the car, the mirrors fold out and project a Genesis symbol on the ground. Looks cool at night or in the garage. Also I like that you can fully turn off the fake engine sounds through the speakers (or choose 3 levels if that is what you like). Every car should have that option.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!

Think we could meet so I could check out the car / take it for a (nice) drive? I'd like to do a review for goodcarbadcar.net.

Will take some photos as well. If I get any awesome ones you're welcome to use them as you want. I'm no mbolt but I'm okay with a camera.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## blownz

> Congratulations!
> 
> Think we could meet so I could check out the car / take it for a (nice) drive? I'd like to do a review for goodcarbadcar.net.
> 
> Will take some photos as well. If I get any awesome ones you're welcome to use them as you want. I'm no mbolt but I'm okay with a camera.



You would have to come to Edmonton as almost every time I am in Calgary I take the SUV. PM me if you are in Edmonton.




> Delivery sounds pretty awesome, haha
> 
> Congrats on the car, overall I think it is a pretty good buy!



So far no regrets with the first ~450km. Here is how they deliver the vehicle to your house:




"free" Genesis branded yeti mugs... not as nice as the "free gifts" I have received from BMW on purchases, but not bad lol:

----------


## dirtsniffer

when i bought my silverado they gave me a gmc branded pocket knife. I'm quite jelly of the mugs

----------


## corsvette

Congrats! I'm totally opposite of SP when it comes to styling. I think the G70 looks clean and proper luxo/aggressive blend compared to the Singer which I find really overdone with all the fake vents and a striking similarity to the much less expensive Optima.

Either way the G70 looks great (once I finally saw one in real life) inside and out.

----------


## dirtsniffer

is that nurburg green? looks great.

----------


## blownz

Himalayan Grey.

Thanks for the comments  :Smilie:

----------


## vengie

Man oh man that looks amazing!

Congrats!

----------


## 94boosted

Congrats blownz!!

7 Pages of thread and someone bought one  :Smilie: 

Did you manage to negotiate any sort of a discount or were they rather firm?





> when i bought my silverado they gave me a gmc branded pocket knife. I'm quite jelly of the mugs



I got a pen and a lousy keychain, jealous of your pocket knife haha

----------


## Aleks

Genesis as a brand need to put out a couple of CUVs asap. I think that will drive people into the showrooms at a higher rate.

----------


## blownz

> Congrats blownz!!
> 
> 7 Pages of thread and someone bought one 
> 
> Did you manage to negotiate any sort of a discount or were they rather firm?



Thanks! It is kind of funny to read my earlier posts in this thread 6-8 months ago and then realize I ended up with one. The car definitely impressed me more than I was expecting. Definitely better than the Japanese competitors (TLX/Q50/IS350) for similar or less money and close to the Germans for $15-$20k less.

I only got $1,000 off on a cash price. So it was $59,459 with GST. I admit I am taking a bit of a gamble with resale. We will see in 2022 when it is time to sell... In the meantime it is a blast to drive!  :Burn Out:

----------


## civic_stylez

> Thanks! It is kind of funny to read my earlier posts in this thread 6-8 months ago and then realize I ended up with one. The car definitely impressed me more than I was expecting. Definitely better than the Japanese competitors (TLX/Q50/IS350) for similar or less money and close to the Germans for $15-$20k less.
> 
> I only got $1,000 off on a cash price. So it was $59,459 with GST. I admit I am taking a bit of a gamble with resale. We will see in 2022 when it is time to sell... In the meantime it is a blast to drive!



Congrats on the purchase! Maybe someday there will be enough of us for a Genesis meet lol!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Thanks! It is kind of funny to read my earlier posts in this thread 6-8 months ago and then realize I ended up with one. The car definitely impressed me more than I was expecting. Definitely better than the Japanese competitors (TLX/Q50/IS350) for similar or less money and close to the Germans for $15-$20k less.
> 
> I only got $1,000 off on a cash price. So it was $59,459 with GST. I admit I am taking a bit of a gamble with resale. We will see in 2022 when it is time to sell... In the meantime it is a blast to drive!



Does that mean you went for the full bore 3.3T Sport AWD? I'm really tempted to look into one of these, but the 2.0T Advanced AWD is closer to my budget.

----------


## phreezee

That's pretty pimp, congrats!

----------


## blownz

> Congrats on the purchase! Maybe someday there will be enough of us for a Genesis meet lol!



Thanks, did you buy one too?




> Does that mean you went for the full bore 3.3T Sport AWD? I'm really tempted to look into one of these, but the 2.0T Advanced AWD is closer to my budget.



Yeah, top model. And I don't think you could go wrong with a lower model either. Still a great deal and when you figure there is 5 years/100k of service included, that is a value of about $3-4K compared to competitors (free maintenance includes diff fluid change at 60K, spark plugs at 70K, plus all cabin and air filter changes). So base car is basically under $40K but you end up prepaying 5 years of maintenance. And that base car still has a ton of features.

I didn't drive the 2.0T but I imagine the handling is even better as the nose definitely feels a bit heavy sometimes on the 3.3T.

----------


## blownz

Genesis has a media and dealer event in Quebec this week and this is one of the first videos I have seen from it. Pretty good review and it shares a lot of my thoughts on the difference between the Stinger and the G70 and why I decided to go with the G70:




They actually aren't delivering any cars in Edmonton this week because of it (not sure if it is the same in Calgary) as I wanted to take delivery this week but would have had to wait until the weekend and I didn't want that.

----------


## civic_stylez

> Thanks, did you buy one too?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, top model. And I don't think you could go wrong with a lower model either. Still a great deal and when you figure there is 5 years/100k of service included, that is a value of about $3-4K compared to competitors (free maintenance includes diff fluid change at 60K, spark plugs at 70K, plus all cabin and air filter changes). So base car is basically under $40K but you end up prepaying 5 years of maintenance. And that base car still has a ton of features.
> 
> I didn't drive the 2.0T but I imagine the handling is even better as the nose definitely feels a bit heavy sometimes on the 3.3T.



I have the fatter G80 5.0 cousin that I LOVE. The interior of that G70 is on point. Genesis has the designer from the Bugatti Chiron and the Interior designer from Bentley now. This brand will do well.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Thanks, did you buy one too?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, top model. And I don't think you could go wrong with a lower model either. Still a great deal and when you figure there is 5 years/100k of service included, that is a value of about $3-4K compared to competitors (free maintenance includes diff fluid change at 60K, spark plugs at 70K, plus all cabin and air filter changes). So base car is basically under $40K but you end up prepaying 5 years of maintenance. And that base car still has a ton of features.
> 
> I didn't drive the 2.0T but I imagine the handling is even better as the nose definitely feels a bit heavy sometimes on the 3.3T.



Any reviews a few months out? Booked a test drive for one. Going to try the 2.0 Elite, and jump into the 3.3 Sport after.

----------


## civic_stylez

^^^ DO ITTTTT lol

----------


## flipstah

> Any reviews a few months out? Booked a test drive for one. Going to try the 2.0 Elite, and jump into the 3.3 Sport after.



Nurburg Green...  :Drool:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Between that and the Mallorca blue.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Smurf, what's probably going to happen is....

You test the 2.0 and then hop in the 3.3, drive it for 30 seconds and then start handing cash over to the salesman haha. I have a '15 Genesis 3.8 AWD and it's awesome but my next car will be the Genesis G80 Sport with the 3.3T.

These cars are absolutely fantastic.

----------


## flipstah

Manual option? Oh boy.

----------


## blownz

> Any reviews a few months out? Booked a test drive for one. Going to try the 2.0 Elite, and jump into the 3.3 Sport after.



I have 11,000km on it already and have had the first service. I still love the car and have no regrets. The engine and interior are still my favorite parts.

I did get a 2.0T Elite when my car was in for service and it is definitely a lot slower. The 2.0T seems slower than the 2.0T in the 3 series or A4 (by a significant amount) and the 3.3T is basically right there with the 3.0T's in the 340 or S5 so the difference between the two G70's is significant IMO. I personally think it makes the 2.0T less of a bargain compared to the 3.3T.

Other things I didn't like about the fewer options - the lack of HUD in the loaner made me realize how busy the speedo is and I don't find it easy to look at so that was irritating. Also, the speed limits are way easier to see on the HUD than the little image on the top right of the instrument cluster. Same goes for the green steering wheel and lane markings for active steering. Easy to see when it is active on the HUD and easy to notice and take over if the steering wheel disappears. But without HUD it is a small image on the bottom of the display and a long way for your eyes to look and so the whole active steering becomes less valuable imo.

I definitely think I couldn't go without the HUD or 3.3T.

But yeah, 11K in and still loving the car and it still feels solid. And it was so cheap and no service costs for 100K! Definitely no regrets.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Cagare

How has the concierge service been? I just ordered a 3.3T Sport in Nurburg Green. It should be arriving in early October. I sold my truck separately, and that will go next Friday. The salesman offered me a loaner after my truck is gone until the actual car is ready for delivery. That is quite impressive and I am hoping the service continues that way. 

Only trouble with me is I have 2 car seats to swap at service times. Just adds a small amount of complication.

----------


## adam c

Do all the Hyundai dealerships have the Genesis line or only some? I want able to get a clear answer from their site

I may be in the market for something, I have my eye on a couple Audi’s, still having a bit of trouble justifying the price of the G70 since it’s still a Hyundai underneath

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Do all the Hyundai dealerships have the Genesis line or only some? I want able to get a clear answer from their site
> 
> I may be in the market for something, I have my eye on a couple Audi’s, still having a bit of trouble justifying the price of the G70 since it’s still a Hyundai underneath



I thought no Hyundai dealerships had the Genesis line? That it was delivery to your door for the entire process?

----------


## adam c

> I thought no Hyundai dealerships had the Genesis line? That it was delivery to your door for the entire process?



How would you see them in person?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> How would you see them in person?



They bring the test drive car to your house.

----------


## adam c

I feel that's a downfall, at least at the dealership you can see the different options and know what you're getting, bringing every car trim isn't possible

----------


## civic_stylez

> I thought no Hyundai dealerships had the Genesis line? That it was delivery to your door for the entire process?



Unfortunately, they are behind on the official "Genesis" branded dealers so several Hyundai dealers are still acting sales centres for the brand. Similar to the Equus where only select dealers had it. Country Hills Hyundai is still handling Genesis for Calgary. Edmonton has their own Genesis retailer and they are good to deal with. Ive been to the Genesis sales centre in Mississauga and its really nice as well.

----------


## Cagare

Basically it is a separate dealer but attached to Country Hills Hyundai. They come to you for everything and they are more than happy to demo different from levels if you want. Service comes to you also. That’s the only dealer for Calgary, Edmonton only has one right now too. They are treating this like a direct to consumer type of model, it’s all in pricing and you actually put your order in online. It’s actually quite different than what I am used to doing when buying a car. They are really not pushy at all on things. 

While Genesis is a separate brand it is still Hyundai, but if you look at the reviews especially ones like savagegeese on YouTube you can see that the platform is unique to Genesis, quite a bit so when compared to even the Stinger. I have yet to see a truly bad review of it, in terms of handling and driving enjoyment everyone really likes it. 

Once I considered that, then all the options you start to get a sense of the value in the package. I am sure I will have concerns or issues but I will post my experience with the dealer here as well as the car. So far service has been pretty good, they weren’t as fast as I would like to assess trade in value.

----------


## adam c

I've watched a few youtube videos and honestly the interior is disappointing, the seats look good but the forward facing from the driver forward is lacking to me, the G70 looks like a BMW from a few years ago, the G80 looks like it was created 10 years ago

----------


## bjstare

> While Genesis is a separate brand it is still Hyundai, but if you look at the reviews especially ones like savagegeese on YouTube you can see that the platform is unique to Genesis, quite a bit so when compared to even the Stinger. I have yet to see a truly bad review of it, in terms of handling and driving enjoyment everyone really likes it.



Not sure what you mean... these cars are on the same platform; they share engines and transmissions as well.

----------


## Cagare

> Not sure what you mean... these cars are on the same platform; they share engines and transmissions as well.



Wording was a bit off. It is the same platform, engine and transmission, the suspension layout and geometry is quite different from the stinger. It’s also a bit lighter, and obviously smaller. So, was trying to say it is quite a bit different in a lot of aspects although sharing the same platform.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Edmonton Outlet mall has a Genesis dealer in it. (By EIA)

----------


## blownz

To clarify some of this, Genesis is currently trying to distance themselves from Hyundai as much as possible. So the idea is you either look online or at a boutique store (Edmonton mall at airport, not sure if Calgary has one) and then schedule a test drive where they bring the car to you at home or work. When it comes time to buy, the entire transaction is done online (you can do it yourself or on an ipad with the GXM - Genesis Experience Manager (sales people)). They then deliver the car to you and service is done the same way with them picking up your car, leaving a loaner, then servicing your car and returning it and picking up the loaner.

Now that said, they are still working with a local Hyundai dealer for service and storage. In Edmonton they only dealer they are using is Southside Hyundai. So that is one out of I think 5 in the area. When I had my second test drive and wanted to see other colors of cars, I drove with the GXM to the Hyundai dealership and another lot close by they had for storage. So you can see other cars if needed. The Hyundai dealer also cleans the car for delivery, but they supposedly have 2 dedicated service bays and dedicated service staff although I don't expect that to be 100% true. Their ultimate goal is to have full service centers in Edmonton and Calgary within a few years.

That said, I have so far enjoyed the interaction better than any other new car purchase I have had. I had absolutely zero pressure to buy, and even after putting down a fully refundable deposit (nice dealing with Genesis Canada online rather than a sketchy dealership) and having a car ready to be delivered, they still gave me time to decide if I actually wanted the car and let me drive a loaner for another 3 hours. (at the time I was still struggling with the idea of driving a "Hyundai" verses a German car) I ended up deciding to go with the car, delivery went smoothly, no dealer finance guy trying to sell me undercoating or paint protection, just upload a photo of your insurance to Genesis Canada website, and they show up with your car and you had them a draft for the balance (made out to Genesis Canada) and the car is yours. Like I said, best experience by far for me buying a new car.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> The Hyundai dealer also cleans the car for delivery...



So they put a bunch of swirls in the paint for free?  :Smilie:  I wouldn't want any Hyundai dealer "cleaning" my brand new $60K car haha. Probably gets a 30 second broom-scrape by the wash bay guy. If they rely on the Hyundai dealers for the service that would also scare me.

The separation from the dealer (especially a Hyundai dealer) certainly sounds pleasant though.

I love the cars personally, they seemed extremely well built and well featured. The residual/resale would bother me though as I would never keep a car beyond 4-5 years or so. Probably an absolute bargain when they hit the used market.

----------


## A790

> Do all the Hyundai dealerships have the Genesis line or only some? I want able to get a clear answer from their site
> 
> I may be in the market for something, I have my eye on a couple Audis, still having a bit of trouble justifying the price of the G70 since its still a Hyundai underneath



The Audi is just a VW underneath  :Smilie:

----------


## blownz

> So they put a bunch of swirls in the paint for free?  I wouldn't want any Hyundai dealer "cleaning" my brand new $60K car haha. Probably gets a 30 second broom-scrape by the wash bay guy. If they rely on the Hyundai dealers for the service that would also scare me.
> 
> The separation from the dealer (especially a Hyundai dealer) certainly sounds pleasant though.
> 
> I love the cars personally, they seemed extremely well built and well featured. The residual/resale would bother me though as I would never keep a car beyond 4-5 years or so. Probably an absolute bargain when they hit the used market.



Like I said it happens at the Hyundai dealership but they have (supposedly) dedicated staff. They did a really good job imo on the wash and like I mentioned I have had no issues. They also have a dedicated guy to drive the cars that is expected to treat them well.

I had the same hesitation as you but Audi/BMW/MB all have pretty bad resale as well. And with this car I have 100,000km of free service so part of the purchase price is prepaying for that. So if the value after 4-5 years is a few % points less than MB or Audi if you factor in the price of service it will probably be the same. Not to mention the purchase price is a bargain to begin with. I paid (and for the highest trim of G70) less than $60K with all taxes for a car that is arguably about 90-95% of an S5, C43, or 340 for about 80% of the price and that is before factoring in service.

It may be an "absolute bargain" as you say when they hit the used market, but then so are German cars which is why you see so many people jumping on them when used so they can look the part at a cheaper price.

I will keep this car for about 4 years or 100,000km so we will see then if I actually made a good or bad choice. But so far, I have no regrets.

----------


## Disoblige

> I paid (and for the highest trim of G70) less than $60K with all taxes for a car that is arguably about 90-95% of an S5, C43, or 340 for about 80% of the price and that is before factoring in service.



This is the part that probably blows my mind the most, especially with tax included. Not the same comparison, but the MRSP for a '18 Focus RS is $60k  :ROFL!:  (not that anyone would pay for that)

----------


## adam c

> The Audi is just a VW underneath



Sure but VW isn't in the market to be a low cost car like Hyundai


They do need to fix the interior though, there's so much wasted space around the g70 infotainment screen, should just make it go to the edges
https://www.genesis.com/content/dam/...lery-in-03.jpg

And that G80, it's outdated, just the styling of it
https://arabsauto.com/wp-content/upl...5088875235.jpg


And the shifter, please make it more low profile

----------


## Cagare

> Sure but VW isn't in the market to be a low cost car like Hyundai
> 
> 
> They do need to fix the interior though, there's so much wasted space around the g70 infotainment screen, should just make it go to the edges
> https://www.genesis.com/content/dam/...lery-in-03.jpg
> 
> And that G80, it's outdated, just the styling of it
> https://arabsauto.com/wp-content/upl...5088875235.jpg
> 
> ...



I have heard several people say that the G80 is the Lincoln that Lincoln stopped making. Certainly they seem to have the luxury side figured out. A new G80 is supposed to be out next year, although styling looks similar to the current model. 

The marketing side is interesting because VW does not market as low cost even though a lot of their models are. I find the choice by Hyundai to have “Genesis” car for several years before launching a separate Genesis brand to be an interesting marketing choice which will bite them hard for years to come. 

For now, the value is there with their models, and based on test driving I am willing to give it a shot for a few years.

----------


## blownz

I definitely agree the NAV screen should be larger. Easily room for a 9-10" and that would definitely be more in line with what the German's have.

And the G80 is at the end of its life cycle and it definitely shows on the interior (exterior has held up better) so I would expect a big improvement there soon.

Please note though, just because I drive a G70 does not make me a Genesis fan. I think the G70 is an excellent bang for the buck and is comparable to a C43/S5/340 and better than the IS350, Q50 or TLX. But I don't think the same of the G80 or G90.

But I am a big fan of the new sales method and not using traditional dealerships. I hope this works for Genesis. The next two years will see a new G80 and G90, plus GV70 and GV80 SUV's so they will finally have a fairly full lineup and the G70 will be the oldest model. I personally hope they do well as that will help with my resale down the road...  :Wink:

----------


## Cagare

Agreed, on that assessment. Will see where it heads.

----------


## civic_stylez

> Sure but VW isn't in the market to be a low cost car like Hyundai
> 
> 
> They do need to fix the interior though, there's so much wasted space around the g70 infotainment screen, should just make it go to the edges
> https://www.genesis.com/content/dam/...lery-in-03.jpg
> 
> And that G80, it's outdated, just the styling of it
> https://arabsauto.com/wp-content/upl...5088875235.jpg
> 
> ...



The brown doesnt do it any favors for sure. But the black/carbon is really nice IMO.

----------


## adam c

> The brown doesnt do it any favors for sure. But the black/carbon is really nice IMO.



Yea the black definitely looks better but the overall design still needs a change

----------


## 16hypen3sp

I have the 'old man tan' coloured interior in my '15 Genesis sedan. It's the ONLY thing that I am not sold on, but the exterior was white so I bought it anyway. As I said before, my plan is to buy a used '18 G80 Sport in a couple years. The black is interior is slick. I'd like to test drive one soon but I'm scared to because I know I'd start handing cash over immediately haha.

----------


## Xtrema

> Yea the black definitely looks better but the overall design still needs a change



G80/90 still carries over Hyundai design language while G70 is all on its own (but still will identifiable Hyundait/Kia group parts, not unlike VAG).

G70's dash and infotainment screen is exactly the same as Stinger and all other recent Kia products.




> I've watched a few youtube videos and honestly the interior is disappointing, the seats look good but the forward facing from the driver forward is lacking to me, the G70 looks like a BMW from a few years ago, the G80 looks like it was created 10 years ago



Sitting in one at the car show, I would say G70 interior quality is better than Stinger and any BMW 1/2/3/4 series and on par with the new Acura RDX.

----------


## civic_stylez

> I have the 'old man tan' coloured interior in my '15 Genesis sedan. It's the ONLY thing that I am not sold on, but the exterior was white so I bought it anyway. As I said before, my plan is to buy a used '18 G80 Sport in a couple years. The black is interior is slick. I'd like to test drive one soon but I'm scared to because I know I'd start handing cash over immediately haha.



I looked at the G90 5.0 and the sales guy told me to take it for the week.. I had to say no as he knew just as well as I did that there was no way I would be giving it back lol.

----------


## adam c

> G80/90 still carries over Hyundai design language while G70 is all on its own (but still will identifiable Hyundait/Kia group parts, not unlike VAG).
> 
> G70's dash and infotainment screen is exactly the same as Stinger and all other recent Kia products.
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting in one at the car show, I would say G70 interior quality is better than Stinger and any BMW 1/2/3/4 series and on par with the new Acura RDX.



Sitting in 55k+ a car that feels like a Kia, no thanks

----------


## civic_stylez

The G70 interior definitely competes with the sagging BMW interiors.

Genesis has recruited designers from Bentley and Bugatti so I think you will see a lot more from Genesis going forward than many brands that cost a lot more. 

https://www.motor1.com/news/62770/hy...tley-designer/

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Sitting in 55k+ a car that feels like a Kia, no thanks



Have you spent much time in it? Honestly the Genesis interiors are great - better than BMW 3-series in my opinion, much better than anything the Americans put out, and I would rank it above a lot of other manufacturers as well these days. Different people look at different things to determine interior quality though so I guess it's still somewhat subjective. The doors also rattle less (even with window down) than many other brands which is always one of my tests. If the car doesn't feel solid and rattles a bunch when I close the door, I can't shake the feeling that it is built poorly. It's harder to say how it holds up over time (leather quality, etc.) but nothing stood out as bad to me.

----------


## adam c

> Have you spent much time in it? Honestly the Genesis interiors are great - better than BMW 3-series in my opinion, much better than anything the Americans put out, and I would rank it above a lot of other manufacturers as well these days. Different people look at different things to determine interior quality though so I guess it's still somewhat subjective. The doors also rattle less (even with window down) than many other brands which is always one of my tests. If the car doesn't feel solid and rattles a bunch when I close the door, I can't shake the feeling that it is built poorly. It's harder to say how it holds up over time (leather quality, etc.) but nothing stood out as bad to me.



Funny enough I have a rental sonata right now, the interior looks pretty damn close to the g80

----------


## blownz

Even though the G70 has the same nav screen as a Hyundai/Kia, the interior is still worlds better than an Infiniti or Acura. Better than BMW imo (with the exception of the nav screen) and some would classify me as a BMW fanboy... but it is definitely not quite up to Audi/MB.

----------


## The Cosworth



----------


## 16hypen3sp

2020 G90 teaser and media sketch here:
https://www.carscoops.com/2018/11/ar...sign-features/

Full reveal on the 27th.

----------


## 88CRX

Looks like Acuras new grill but twice the size.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Looks like Acuras new grill but twice the size.



Just needs a symbol for "Hope" right in the middle.

----------


## adam c

I guess you can only make so many variants of cars before they start to look like other cars

----------


## 16hypen3sp

G90 full release:
https://www.motor1.com/news/279311/2...-g90-revealed/

----------


## Xtrema

Sad that they have to adopt what Acura abandoned.

----------


## Aleks

G70 has some pretty decent lease rates now, dropped to 1.4% up to 60 months.

----------


## 94boosted

MT car of the year for the G70, well done Hyundai err Genesis

https://www.motortrend.com/news/gene...r-of-the-year/

----------


## 16hypen3sp

The rear is very GV80 concept-ish. I really like the look of it... except the wheel design.

Looking forward to the full release of the G80.

----------


## blownz

I have close to 17,000km on my G70 Sport. Still no regrets. Such a fun car to drive daily. I don't miss owning a BMW at all.

It isn't perfect and has room for improvement, but for the price I don't think it can be beat. Good to see it getting car of the year from MT.  :thumbs up:

----------


## A790

I straight up refuse to get behind the wheel of one. I don't need to be going back into debt today.... *sigh*

----------


## heavyD

> G90 full release:
> https://www.motor1.com/news/279311/2...-g90-revealed/



Wow. The rear end is 100% Lincoln. Not sure that's a brand you would want to imitate.

----------


## benyl

Absolutely impressed with the G70. It’s quick, with no lag. As fast as the E53 that has more horsepower and electric assist.

Turn in is great, even with winters. Car is super balanced and predictable even on greasy Michelin Xi3s. The transmission runs with the best of them and shifts as fast as I want it to. Interior is great and the doors close with a nice clunk.

The only complaint I would have is related to steering wheel thickness. Guess they are made with small hand asians in mind.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Also, no trunk close button.

----------


## Cagare

> Also, no trunk close button.



This is a seriously needed feature on this car. Was hard to drive the g80 for a while with it then not have it. 

Only other gripe compared to the g80 is the infotainment screen integration and controls. Would prefer it built into the dash with a control knob in addition to touch screen.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Also, no trunk close button.






> This is a seriously needed feature on this car. Was hard to drive the g80 for a while with it then not have it.



People LIKE that feature? I had no idea, I always hated it.

----------


## adam c

G90 


E60

----------


## civic_stylez

Yes, and now compare the back seats.... and MSRP price tags.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> G90 
> 
> 
> E60



Thats an F10...?!

----------


## Cagare

> People LIKE that feature? I had no idea, I always hated it.



All depends on the car. It was actually super handy to avoid handling the trunk by anyone avoided a lot of scratches.

----------


## adam c

The back seat is a whole different game, just the front dash, dunno why they have to keep it dated

----------


## rage2

Been following the G70 for a while now, after driving it, if you're not a brand whore, I don't see why anyone could choose a Mercedes C43, Audi S4 or BMW 340 over this car. It drives like the Germans in this class, destroys them in straightline performance (matches C43) for a lot less money. Can't wait till I try it again on summer tires. Like benyl mentioned, even on winters you can get a good sense of how the car rotates.

Ran it with my E53 and it was pretty much even from 0-100. At freeway speeds, the E53 is just a tad faster, but really, it's negligible unless you're on the track. The G70 is more than enough on the streets, and passing on BC highways.

Always been impressed with the G70, opinion completely solidified after driving it.

----------


## flipstah

I saw one in the wild, dark grey with dark wheels, and it looked great on the road. Hope to see more!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Been following the G70 for a while now, after driving it, if you're not a brand whore, I don't see why anyone could choose a Mercedes C43, Audi S4 or BMW 340 over this car. It drives like the Germans in this class, destroys them in straightline performance (matches C43) for a lot less money. Can't wait till I try it again on summer tires. Like benyl mentioned, even on winters you can get a good sense of how the car rotates.
> 
> Ran it with my E53 and it was pretty much even from 0-100. At freeway speeds, the E53 is just a tad faster, but really, it's negligible unless you're on the track. The G70 is more than enough on the streets, and passing on BC highways.
> 
> Always been impressed with the G70, opinion completely solidified after driving it.



I sold Mibz on it. And I still haven't managed to buy one.

----------


## Xtrema

> People LIKE that feature? I had no idea, I always hated it.



It's something that it gets in the way and slow when you have it but feel totally peasant when you have to got back to slamming trunk lids.

Key is when paired with foot activation.

----------


## Disoblige

If you don't care about the stigma of driving a Hyundai, great value for sure. I'd drive one but I can't get over the front end; not my cup of team.
I'm not a label whore but I have to like looking at it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I like these a lot and I'd be very interested in these if they had decent lease rates - last I looked they were really high. In a 2-3 years they should make an excellent bang for the buck used option too. I am kind of hoping they don't sell well and get some incentives haha. Closest competition is probably a Q50 Red Sport which after incentives were $48K last year - not shopping anymore so I am not sure if Infiniti still has that promo or not but it lasted most of the year in 2017/18.

----------


## Cagare

The lease rate was 1.4% last month. Did it go up quite a bit? Residual is not great, but that rate makes the lease pretty attractive.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> The lease rate was 1.4% last month. Did it go up quite a bit? Residual is not great, but that rate makes the lease pretty attractive.



I haven't looked in a while so if anything it probably went down. I don't think it was 1.4% when I looked last but I could be wrong. I also think the residuals made it a non-starter as a lease option, for me anyway. When I have some time I will check it out again. If I recall correctly, the payment wasn't a lot different than the more expensive vehicles (Audi / MB) because residual was so bad.

----------


## msommers

> Been following the G70 for a while now, after driving it, if you're not a brand whore, I don't see why anyone could choose a Mercedes C43, Audi S4 or BMW 340 over this car. It drives like the Germans in this class, destroys them in straightline performance (matches C43) for a lot less money. Can't wait till I try it again on summer tires. Like benyl mentioned, even on winters you can get a good sense of how the car rotates.



Been keeping an eye on this thing too and glad to hear your's and Benyl's positive impressions in the wild.

----------


## civic_stylez

I would definitely love to try the G70 out. Its the only one of the Genesis brand I haven't tried/owned. Im seeing a lot more of them out on the roads now.

----------


## rage2

> Closest competition is probably a Q50 Red Sport which after incentives were $48K last year - not shopping anymore so I am not sure if Infiniti still has that promo or not but it lasted most of the year in 2017/18.



Infiniti blows them out every August and on with massive incentives. It’s crazy, they were still getting new 2018s arriving through July and August. I don’t know who would buy one before August. It’s $10k plus of incentives. Typically, it’s an overstock problem and factory dumps incentives to help dealers clear inventory for next years model, and they adjust production and allocations based on that. Infiniti seems to just crank out as many as possible. 




> I would definitely love to try the G70 out. Its the only one of the Genesis brand I haven't tried/owned. Im seeing a lot more of them out on the roads now.



Call them for a test drive. You don’t go to them. They come to you. No excuse not to just beat on one.

----------


## Xtrema

> I haven't looked in a while so if anything it probably went down. I don't think it was 1.4% when I looked last but I could be wrong. I also think the residuals made it a non-starter as a lease option, for me anyway. When I have some time I will check it out again. If I recall correctly, the payment wasn't a lot different than the more expensive vehicles (Audi / MB) because residual was so bad.



Rate has dropped from 3.9% to 1.4% and it's a bit more competitive now.

A fully loaded G70 is $690 vs a bare bones C43 @ 3.9% is $780 but a equally equipped would be in the mid $800s. But it not hard to get 2.9% on loyalty or under 2% during clearance.

So you have to tell yourself if that badge is worth $200/mth.

----------


## killramos

Should an e53 be a lot faster than that?

Weight really holding it back?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Infiniti blows them out every August and on with massive incentives. It’s crazy, they were still getting new 2018s arriving through July and August. I don’t know who would buy one before August. It’s $10k plus of incentives. Typically, it’s an overstock problem and factory dumps incentives to help dealers clear inventory for next years model, and they adjust production and allocations based on that. Infiniti seems to just crank out as many as possible.



Yeah it was crazy - IMHO $65K MSRP was a bit much for that car (close enough that many buyers would just go buy Audi/MB for $5k more) but it was a pretty damn good deal at $48K. I can't think of anything that would be comparable for the dollar at that price, if that was your cup of tea of course. 6 year warranty too. The deals kept getting better and better and my dad was so close to buying one (went on 24hr test drive and everything).

The G70 is the most similar car in my mind - TTV6, Asian manufacturer, similar HP/performance, similar looks, etc. G70 is a bit nicer though IMO.

I feel bad for people who paid full price for a Red Sport, because anyone buying used is probably going to know that they were available at +/- $48K for a really long time. Same for anyone who bought a Q50 (non Red Sport) for anywhere near $50K - ouch.

----------


## Xtrema

> Should an e53 be a lot faster than that?
> 
> Weight really holding it back?



Official 0-60 difference is only 0.1s between E53 and G70.

----------


## rage2

> Should an e53 be a lot faster than that?
> 
> Weight really holding it back?



When benyl and I drove it, it launched hard off the line. When Mibz drove it, he didn’t find the launch really that quick. When we ran it together, it was pretty much even and the launch felt meh as well. I played around with it more later that day and found that launch behavior gets slower and slower, as the hybrid battery gets depleted, to the tune of 1/2 second. Unfortunately, there’s no battery level indicator so it’s a crapshoot when the E53 can launch at its fullest. Once it gets going though, the power difference is slight but noticeable. 




> The G70 is the most similar car in my mind - TTV6, Asian manufacturer, similar HP/performance, similar looks, etc. G70 is a bit nicer though IMO.
> 
> I feel bad for people who paid full price for a Red Sport, because anyone buying used is probably going to know that they were available at +/- $48K for a really long time. Same for anyone who bought a Q50 (non Red Sport) for anywhere near $50K - ouch.



I found the Infiniti interior to be very bland. Worse than BMW which is a pretty low bar. The G70 is miles ahead in design even though it’s the same class. 




> Official 0-60 difference is only 0.1s between E53 and G70.



4.4 vs 4.7 but ya pretty close.

----------


## killramos

Honestly, on a launch basis, I wouldn’t be surprised if your 53 wasn’t very close to my 63. I have the benefit of power and weight, but you have awd and smart deployment of instant torque.

----------


## never

Rent Cayley this summer and have a Beyond luxury showdown!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I found the Infiniti interior to be very bland. Worse than BMW which is a pretty low bar. The G70 is miles ahead in design even though it’s the same class.



I agree and I think the interior is definitely one area where the G70 wins. I've been saying since the older Genesis 5.0's that Hyundai is doing better interiors than even some of the Germans. I've never been a fan of BMW interiors either, especially as of late. The Infiniti interior is OK but if you look close you can see the Nissan - and no Apple Car Play / Android Auto which is a pretty big draw back on such a car.

----------


## civic_stylez

> I agree and I think the interior is definitely one area where the G70 wins. I've been saying since the older Genesis 5.0's that Hyundai is doing better interiors than even some of the Germans. I've never been a fan of BMW interiors either, especially as of late. The Infiniti interior is OK but if you look close you can see the Nissan - and no Apple Car Play / Android Auto which is a pretty big draw back on such a car.



Very much agreed. With the acquisition of Bentley designers, I find the Genesis interiors super nice. Im on my 3rd Genesis model now and I find the comfort and quality of the interiors to be on par with or ahead of many other brands that cost significantly more. Theres some in this thread that arent fans and thats cool but for someone that spends a significant amount of time in many luxury/exotic vehicles, Im always happy to get back into my Genesis.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Very much agreed. With the acquisition of Bentley designers, I find the Genesis interiors super nice. Im on my 3rd Genesis model now and I find the comfort and quality of the interiors to be on par with or ahead of many other brands that cost significantly more. Theres some in this thread that arent fans and thats cool but for someone that spends a significant amount of time in many luxury/exotic vehicles, Im always happy to get back into my Genesis.



Styling aside, because that is subjective I suppose, the things I look for in interior quality have always impressed me with the Genesis cars. Switch gear quality, doors not rattling when I shut them (even with window down), no flex in the door panels when using the handle to open/shut, no flex in the trim when I push on them, tight gaps everywhere, knobs that don't go off axis when you turn them, minimal plastic, no seams/lines from plastic moulds, etc. etc. The overall impression I get is when it costs the factory an extra $0.05 to get something that feels way better, Hyundai actually pays it. They are miles ahead of the American cars and right up there with many of the Germans in interior quality in my opinion. I guess I don't know how it holds up over time but initial impressions were very positive in all the Genesis cars I've been in.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Styling aside, because that is subjective I suppose, the things I look for in interior quality have always impressed me with the Genesis cars. Switch gear quality, doors not rattling when I shut them (even with window down), no flex in the door panels when using the handle to open/shut, no flex in the trim when I push on them, tight gaps everywhere, knobs that don't go off axis when you turn them, minimal plastic, no seams/lines from plastic moulds, etc. etc. The overall impression I get is when it costs the factory an extra $0.05 to get something that feels way better, Hyundai actually pays it. They are miles ahead of the American cars and right up there with many of the Germans in interior quality in my opinion. I guess I don't know how it holds up over time but initial impressions were very positive in all the Genesis cars I've been in.



I 100% agree. They have that 'solid' feel to them.

----------


## civic_stylez

They definitely do. I used to have to give my '15 doors a good pull to close them. My G90 is solid... that car is like a tank but drives so soft and quiet. No rattles or anything. Im beyond impressed with this car.

----------


## blownz

Nice to see other people driving this car and coming away impressed. I know when I started to look at a new car about a year ago all I knew was that I wanted to get back into a 3 series sized car as I found the F10 5 series way too big and not fun to drive. I wasn't impressed with BMW at the time (same old look and interior, less sporty) and I didn't really want to spend new German money when I drive close to 30,000km per year. So I started with looking at the IS350, TLX, Q50 and then looked at the Stinger as it had just came out. The Stinger really had me thinking and then the G70 came out and it really improved on two of my biggest complaints on the Stinger (interior quality and handling). And the G70 is so much better than the IS350/TLX/Q50 (especially the last two) for similar money that the decision was easy. And I really do think it is around 95% of the German's for about 75% of the money.

I am about to have my second free service at 20,000km and I still have no regrets.

If I am being picky there are a few places I think they cheaped out and would change (IP could look better, Nav screen should be bigger, hands free entry on rear doors, LED rear signal - that one is just sad imo) but these are all small issues. And I agree with others about liking the auto open/close trunk lid (only thing I miss from my F10) but that feature isn't available on competitors in this class either so it isn't that big of a deal. That said it has been added in Korea for MY2019 (MY2018 was their first year with the car) so hopefully it is coming here for 2020.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Loving the feedback on the G70 here. Once my wife goes on mat leave in a couple of months she will be driving the X5 full time, and I don't really want to be driving the 335 Cab in the winter.. so I'll probably be in the market for another car come winter time. From what I've read so far the G70 is top of list and checks off nearly all the boxes. Before the X5, I had a Q50S and a Golf R, so it sounds like i would really enjoy the G70!

I look forward to hearing you guys' short/long term ownership feedback on the car, and to check it out more closely this summer.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

With cars like this (G70) and even the Infiniti Red Sport ($48K with incentives), I don't know who is buying cars like the Lexus IS350 anymore. The Lexus is ~$60K for the F-Sport and is pretty well the only car left in it's 'class' without a pair of turbos to dramatically improve the driving experience. About the only thing it has left going for it is the Toyota reliability, and most cars are reliable enough these days for that not to be much of a factor anymore.

----------


## civic_stylez

Cmon Genesis owners meet summer 2019  :Big Grin:

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> They definitely do. I used to have to give my '15 doors a good pull to close them. My G90 is solid... that car is like a tank but drives so soft and quiet. No rattles or anything. Im beyond impressed with this car.



I thought you had a G80. When did you pick up a G90?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Potentially having someone buyout my GTI lease in March. G70 is at the top of the list. I assume the 2020 is a bit of the way out. Anyone think they'll have promo rates or anything at the car show?

----------


## riander5

> Been following the G70 for a while now, after driving it, if you're not a brand whore, I don't see why anyone could choose a Mercedes C43, Audi S4 or BMW 340 over this car. It drives like the Germans in this class, destroys them in straightline performance (matches C43) for a lot less money. Can't wait till I try it again on summer tires. Like benyl mentioned, even on winters you can get a good sense of how the car rotates.
> 
> Ran it with my E53 and it was pretty much even from 0-100. At freeway speeds, the E53 is just a tad faster, but really, it's negligible unless you're on the track. The G70 is more than enough on the streets, and passing on BC highways.
> 
> Always been impressed with the G70, opinion completely solidified after driving it.



My biggest question with the G70 is tuning. Im won over in terms of value, but dropping 1 or 2 grand on a c43 or 340 and getting a dinan tune is appealing to me. I dont think anyone seriously tunes hyundais  :Cry:

----------


## civic_stylez

> I thought you had a G80. When did you pick up a G90?



I did. Picked up a Casablanca White AWD G90 last week. I wanted soft close doors and more luxury features that I dont need lol. The 5yr/100k complimentary maintenance and the "at home service" was a big selling feature for me. I absolutely love the car so far. The features on the car are outstanding and the drive is great. Doesnt handle like a 4800LB car.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> I did. Picked up a Casablanca White AWD G90 last week. I wanted soft close doors and more luxury features that I dont need lol. The 5yr/100k complimentary maintenance and the "at home service" was a big selling feature for me. I absolutely love the car so far. The features on the car are outstanding and the drive is great. Doesnt handle like a 4800LB car.



Nice. What model year? Any pics?

----------


## Cagare

> My biggest question with the G70 is tuning. Im won over in terms of value, but dropping 1 or 2 grand on a c43 or 340 and getting a dinan tune is appealing to me. I dont think anyone seriously tunes hyundais



Burger Tuning does
www.burgertuning.com/KIA_PARTS

Getting some nice gains with just plugs. They are starting to tune with water/meth and the gains are impressive.

----------


## riander5

> Burger Tuning does
> www.burgertuning.com/KIA_PARTS
> 
> Getting some nice gains with just plugs. They are starting to tune with water/meth and the gains are impressive.



Those are some good gains. Is burger a pretty reliable shop? Ive heard the name but have no idea about them.

----------


## realazy

> Those are some good gains. Is burger a pretty reliable shop? Ive heard the name but have no idea about them.



Burger is who made the JB4 which was very popular for BMWs.

----------


## KRyn

> Burger Tuning does
> www.burgertuning.com/KIA_PARTS
> 
> Getting some nice gains with just plugs. They are starting to tune with water/meth and the gains are impressive.



Sweet baby jesus, the Stinger picks up 100 ft-lbs of torque with a tune alone.

----------


## Cagare

> Burger is who made the JB4 which was very popular for BMWs.



Also popular with the VW crowd.




> Sweet baby jesus, the Stinger picks up 100 ft-lbs of torque with a tune alone.



Yeah I know. Have to resist the temptation.

----------


## msommers

> ...but for someone that spends a significant amount of time in many luxury/exotic vehicles, Im always happy to get back into my Genesis.



Dayum. Well done Genesis.

----------


## A2VR6

> Yeah I know. Have to resist the temptation.



Why?  :Big Grin:

----------


## civic_stylez

hyphen, 



Only one I have so far lol. 2017 3.3T

----------


## 16hypen3sp

^ Awesome. Very nice. How is the 3.3T? That's the engine configuration I plan on getting in my next Genesis. (I may spring for a 2020 G80 depending on full reveal.) 

Any plans on aftermarket wheels or other mods?

----------


## jaylo

This one's not bad for a daily driver 2019 Genesis G70 2.0T Sport RWD $45K plus tax, either this or Civic Type R lol

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> This one's not bad for a daily driver 2019 Genesis G70 2.0T Sport RWD $45K plus tax, either this or Civic Type R lol



I'd rather have a CTR or a Q400 Red Sport (assuming incentives still on) for that kind of money if you're only getting the 2.0T. The 3.3T is a better value overall despite costing more IMHO. You can also get a new Accord Sport with the 2.0T for $10K less which would be tempting since it wouldn't be $10K worse at least IMO.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

The G90 seems like such a steal with the 2017 models clearing at ~$53K. I almost wish I'm in the market for a big fat sedan. 

I like the size of the G80 but love the interior design and looks of the G70... if the G80 adopts the G70 seats/designs I think that would seal the deal for me.

----------


## Disoblige

I was just thinking... This might be good cars for older people. I might buy a Genesis for my dad just so all servicing is so hassle free  :ROFL!:

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> The G90 seems like such a steal with the 2017 models clearing at ~$53K. I almost wish I'm in the market for a big fat sedan. 
> 
> I like the size of the G80 but love the interior design and looks of the G70... if the G80 adopts the G70 seats/designs I think that would seal the deal for me.



The 2020 G80 is supposed to have an updated interior. Also something about holographic displays and eyeball tracking maybe in '21 models. Supposed to make the traditional HUD look like a fucking square dance. However, I do think it's a bit overkill, but I'd still rock that tech.

I'm really excited for a full reveal of the '20 G80. The more I look at the '20 G90, the more I like it as well. These guys are giving me multiple reasons to spend my money. haha

https://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/tec...29_261709.html

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I always though HUD is gimmicky, but ever since we started having and using it in the NX before and the X5 now, it's the best thing ever. It's a must-have for us now. Holographic display sounds freaken epic.

----------


## jaylo

> I'd rather have a CTR or a Q400 Red Sport (assuming incentives still on) for that kind of money if you're only getting the 2.0T. The 3.3T is a better value overall despite costing more IMHO. You can also get a new Accord Sport with the 2.0T for $10K less which would be tempting since it wouldn't be $10K worse at least IMO.



Unfortunately, CTR ($45K) is FWD, and Q50 ($53K) is AWD Automatic, I am looking at the 6MT RWD option though.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Unfortunately, CTR ($45K) is FWD, and Q50 ($53K) is AWD Automatic, I am looking at the 6MT RWD option though.



Ah fair enough. Didn't think about the transmission. 

Have you had a chance to trive a CTR? I paid to drive one around a track while I was in Scotland and I literally could not tell it was FWD. I drove a Ferrari F430 right after it and I genuinely had more fun in the CTR, it really surprised me. The rev matching is really slick too. If you're a RWD purist though that is understandable. If they made the CTR in AWD that would be even more appealing to me personally, but I don't know what sorcery they have in there to make a FWD drive like it does.

----------


## civic_stylez

> ^ Awesome. Very nice. How is the 3.3T? That's the engine configuration I plan on getting in my next Genesis. (I may spring for a 2020 G80 depending on full reveal.) 
> 
> Any plans on aftermarket wheels or other mods?



The new G80 spy shots look very promising. I was holding out for the new 2020 G90 but the look hasnt grown on me yet... the updated tech has, but the current model look just isnt quite there for me. Wheels (summer and winter) have already been purchased and some tint will be the jist of my mod list. The car really is perfect (to me! lol) the way it is. I was really apprehensive of going to the 3.3 from my 5.0 but those turbos have plenty of pep when you mash on it.. even in eco or smart mode. I just cant get over how quiet it is. Its actually one of the quietest vehicles i have ever driven. Only vehicle that runs quieter imo, is the new Rolls Royce Cullinan that I drove last week. Its that good. 

I must have watched this video 50 times before finally letting my G80 go for the G90..

----------


## Aleks

> I was just thinking... This might be good cars for older people. I might buy a Genesis for my dad just so all servicing is so hassle free



Beyond has been around for 16 years. These are old grumpy men looking at buying them.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Does anyone know when the 2020 lineup will be officially revealed/available?

----------


## civic_stylez

> Beyond has been around for 16 years. These are old grumpy men looking at buying them.



I am one of them  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> The new G80 spy shots look very promising. I was holding out for the new 2020 G90 but the look hasnt grown on me yet... the updated tech has, but the current model look just isnt quite there for me. Wheels (summer and winter) have already been purchased and some tint will be the jist of my mod list. The car really is perfect (to me! lol) the way it is. I was really apprehensive of going to the 3.3 from my 5.0 but those turbos have plenty of pep when you mash on it.. even in eco or smart mode. I just cant get over how quiet it is. Its actually one of the quietest vehicles i have ever driven. Only vehicle that runs quieter imo, is the new Rolls Royce Cullinan that I drove last week. Its that good. 
> 
> I must have watched this video 50 times before finally letting my G80 go for the G90..



So, so sweet! Yah, wheels and tint is the extent of my mods as well.




> I always though HUD is gimmicky, but ever since we started having and using it in the NX before and the X5 now, it's the best thing ever. It's a must-have for us now. Holographic display sounds freaken epic.



When I went on a test drive in my Genesis, I expected the HUD to be gimmicky as well. Within about 30 seconds, I realized it's a great feature to have on a car.




> Does anyone know when the 2020 lineup will be officially revealed/available?



The 2020 G90 had it's full reveal in late November in Korea. Spy shots of the G80 are all over the web but still too much camo to get a good final vision in my mind. Unknown about the G70. Rumour has it that Genesis will also reveal a 2020 GV80 (SUV) but not much info out there on that. Possibly a GV70 as well.

The Detroit Auto Show is coming up shortly but I couldn't find anything on Genesis on their site. I imagine that the new models will be available come fall.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Good to know. I'm likely looking to pull the trigger in March, and didn't want to get into one a month before the 2020 G70 get's released.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

^ I haven't read anything that says the G70 is getting a facelift for 2020. I assume the model will remain unchanged from 2019 to 2020. I will have to do more research on that tho.

----------


## riander5

Would seem odd to refresh it when its brand new right now??

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Would seem odd to refresh it when its brand new right now??



Agreed. Seems most the attention is being given to G90/G80/GV80.

Found the first GV80 spy shots from Korea. In the article below.
https://www.carscoops.com/2019/01/ge...ut-later-year/

----------


## civic_stylez

> Agreed. Seems most the attention is being given to G90/G80/GV80.
> 
> Found the first GV80 spy shots from Korea. In the article below.
> https://www.carscoops.com/2019/01/ge...ut-later-year/



When the wife sees this im screwed lol. The lines on it look really good and if the previous Genesis interiors are any indication, this is going to be one nice vehicle.

----------


## blownz

For guys looking at the G80, note that it is a big car and not fun to drive at all. It is worse than my F10 535 was and that thing was bad. Hopefully they improve the handling a lot with the new model.

Again if you are just looking for a smooth ride or highway vehicle then it is fine, but it is a boat and drives like one. Can't imagine what the G90 would be like to drive. I thought I was getting old when I bought the 5 series, but I am still way too young imo for something like that. A smaller vehicle like the G70 (or equivalent German car) is just so much more fun. Maybe when I am 50 plus I will try a bigger car again. Or if my teenage kids suddenly end up over 6 feet. lol

----------


## 16hypen3sp

It's similar to the new Hyundai Palisade. But from what I can see, I'm not really liking the rear end. Tail lights stick out from the body too much.

----------


## adam c

> Agreed. Seems most the attention is being given to G90/G80/GV80.
> 
> Found the first GV80 spy shots from Korea. In the article below.
> https://www.carscoops.com/2019/01/ge...ut-later-year/



No way that front grill stays, that's 100% Cadillac

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> No way that front grill stays, that's 100% Cadillac



Similar for sure. I believe what your seeing in that article is the finished version tho. The GV80 concept from 2017 had a two part grill that wasn't received that well... like a grill within a grill.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Website linked below is reporting that Genesis may debut the GV80 at the New York auto show, also may show us what a U.S. spec G90 consists of. Really hoping for a GV80 and G80 debut tho. That show is in April. 

However, the Seoul Motor Show is in late March, I could see a G80 debut there.

https://carbuzz.com/news/2019-new-yo...a-be-a-big-one

----------


## Buster

How big is that gv80

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> How big is that gv80



Well, if the Palisade is any indication, I assume it has seating for 8.
https://www.hyundaicanada.com/en/com.../2020-palisade

----------


## 16hypen3sp

The Korean Genesis website has the 2020 G90 available to build and price. The cheapest one is the 3.8 Luxury trim level with a Korean won price of 77,060,000.

Thats $91,149CAD / $68,687USD. Does that sound about where it should be or does doing a currency conversion even matter because MSRP changes from country to country or what?

For comparison, a 2019 G90 starts at $84,000CAD.

https://www.genesis.com/kr/en/luxury...nesis-g90.html

----------


## civic_stylez

Nice the see the G70 taking the North American Car of the Year award.. Kona also took home an award. 

https://www.motor1.com/news/301003/2...ican-car-year/

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Newest G80 render of what is expected is now out!! Really hope this one holds true!!

https://thekoreancarblog.com/2019/02...is-g80-render/

----------


## rage2

Damn that G80 is sexy as fuck. Flows so much nicer than the CLS and even the A/S/RS7's.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Damn that is looking nice.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

I'm sooo fucking stoked for this car!!!

- - - Updated - - -

KCB reports full reveal at NY Auto Show in April.

----------


## civic_stylez

Very excited for this. With the split headlights on the GV80 concept, I can see this becoming a nice reality for Genesis. 

Hopefully we get an actual Genesis dealer in Calgary as that is one part of owning a Genesis that still lacks... the dealership experience. Glad they do the pick up and drop off valet trailer service now so I dont actually have to go there.

----------


## blownz

I sure hope that front fender changes, I think it looks horrible.

And like civic_stylez mentioned, Genesis dealers are needed, although for Edmonton anyway, a service center is needed more than a dealership since they come to you for test drives and purchase side of things. But on the service side it is still very evident you are dealing with a Hyundai dealership and it is not good. I have had two valet services so far and have been less than impressed. Plus by $0 receipt showing the service is on Southtown Hyundai letter head. They don't even try lol

----------


## bjstare

I can't get on board with those headlights, they're awful.

----------


## Xtrema

> I can't get on board with those headlights, they're awful.



That and those fake grills on the quarter panel.

----------


## civic_stylez

> That and those fake grills on the quarter panel.



If its anything like the new G90, those are LED lights that carry around to the front quarter panels, not grilles.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

^ Agreed. No more 'in-mirror' LED indicators anymore.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Here is a spy shot video on the new G80 that was just uploaded to youtube yesterday.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Re-designed G80 confirmed to debut in September by Genesis CEO. 

No more V8 options. Not that I'd spring for it anyway... my plan is the new (suspected) 3.5 twin turbo V6 or the 3.3TT which will be the top engine for the G80.

The current V8 will still be offered in the facelifted G90 but will eventually be phased out. 

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a2...engine-future/

----------


## Xtrema

They need new SUVs, pronto, if they want to survive as a brand.

It's really not that hard to slap a bit more luxury into the Telluride and sell it as a Genesis.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

^ They should have had an SUV available to purchase in 2017 as a 2018MY. Rumor has it they have three SUV's in development as of now with the GV80 to debut this year sometime. I thought that the G80 and GV80 would debut along side each other as they both carry the same design styles but I haven't seen anything confirming that. 

Talk in the other forums reveals a Korean market launch for September for the G80 and November for the GV80.

Tons of spyshots and renders on youtube and instagram. Here is new render of the front end of the new G80.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Newest spyshots of the GV80 SUV. I can't wait to see it sans camo.
http://www.bobaedream.co.kr/view?cod...nal&No=1784396
https://blog.naver.com/zamguri/221572619659

Also, newest spyshots of the G80 sedan. My next car!!!!!!!! Really looking forward to the planned reveal in Sept.!!!!
http://www.bobaedream.co.kr/view?code=best&No=222677

----------


## civic_stylez

That new G80 is going to be sleek for sure!

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Exciting times for sure. The five spoke wheels look great. Not sure if they will be in production or not tho.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

2020 G90 launching in Canada. Genesis Canada website has been updated to reflect. 

One trim level - 'Prestige' with the V8. 3.3TT V6 is special order. 

$90,000

https://driving.ca/genesis/g90/auto-...0000-in-canada

----------


## killramos

90k Hyundai lol

----------


## bjstare

> 90k Hyundai lol



Literally the exact words I was going to type.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

$90K is probably a good deal for what you get relative to an S class or 7 series that costs ~$50K more but I think the majority of people buying those types of cars want it to say Mercedes or BMW or Audi, not Hyundai - and can afford to pay for it.

If any lease deals ever surface for the G70 I'll be all over it, but as far as I know it's still pretty bad.

----------


## Xtrema

The should have put out a TT V8 already. TTV6's numbers are almost the same as V8.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

I believe the V8 is dying with this MY for the G90. The new G80 and GV80 aren't going to offer it. 3.5TT will be the top engine.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Fresh spy shots are out on the G80 without the heavy black camo, supposed to be full reveal next month in Korea.

https://www.motor1.com/news/363783/2...80-drops-camo/

----------


## bjstare

> $90K is probably a good deal for what you get relative to an S class or 7 series that costs ~$50K more but I think the majority of people buying those types of cars want it to say Mercedes or BMW or Audi, not Hyundai - and can afford to pay for it.



Yeah exactly. You could make the same argument (sales pitch?) for the equus or whatever that pile of dog shit was called. I think I've only ever seen like two of them IRL; not exactly a roaring success. 

Maybe genesis will be able to break into that segment one day, but I highly doubt they're there yet.

----------


## adam c

> Fresh spy shots are out on the G80 without the heavy black camo, supposed to be full reveal next month in Korea.
> 
> https://www.motor1.com/news/363783/2...80-drops-camo/



That digital rendering makes it look terrible

----------


## Buster

GV80 might be our next family car

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> That digital rendering makes it look terrible



Yes it does. Someone just took the stock image of the G80 and photoshopped quad head lights and tail lights and a bigger grille. They butchered it big time. Not sure why anyone would give any thought to posting that on their website.

----------


## bjstare

> +1
> 
> I don't know why anybody would even look at this for that price, haha
> 
> You can buy an actual luxury car with lineage and pedigree for this price
> 
> 
> Reminds me of that time VW tried to come out with a 100K luxury car:
> https://carbuzz.com/news/biggest-aut...swagen-phaeton



That has infinitely more pedigree and engineering/build quality to substantiate the price than Hyundai can offer.

----------


## roopi

> +1
> 
> I don't know why anybody would even look at this for that price, haha
> 
> You can buy an actual luxury car with lineage and pedigree for this price



You don't need to sell this after 3 years when the warranty expires.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## C4S

I think most people would prefer to buy a couple year old Benz or BMW for the same price, or even a Lexus/Audi/Jag ...

However, for payment buyers, this could be a good option, instead of $2K plus a month .. probably just $1,500 or 1,200 ..

----------


## A790

"Pedigree"

Hilarious. With parts from China and an engine manufactured in Mexico lol.

----------


## killramos

> You don't need to sell this after 3 years when the warranty expires.



Instead with these the value will have dropped so far after 3 years you won’t be able to sell it  :ROFL!:

----------


## lilmira

Damn feel like I’m young again for being too poor to buy a brand new Hyundai. Good for them I hope the Korean can break into the luxury class in the future where the Japanese still hasn’t quite succeeded yet.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Instead with these the value will have dropped so far after 3 years you wont be able to sell it



I for one look forward to buying it, used for $20g

----------


## 16hypen3sp

The G90's have always been up there in price. According to the Genesis Canada website, you can order a 2019 V8 G90 for $87k. The 2020 is $89750. Buying new, you'd be crazy to not get the 2020 for the difference in price. 

That being said, I found two on kijiji and auto trader. A 2019 with 150km on it (demo?) for $75k and a 2017 with 40,000 km on it for $55k. They do depreciate like a mofo.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Fresh GV70 spyshot showing it wearing its final body. (supposedly)

https://thekoreancarblog.com/2019/08...in-now-in-red/

----------


## civic_stylez

> The G90's have always been up there in price. According to the Genesis Canada website, you can order a 2019 V8 G90 for $87k. The 2020 is $89750. Buying new, you'd be crazy to not get the 2020 for the difference in price. 
> 
> That being said, I found two on kijiji and auto trader. A 2019 with 150km on it (demo?) for $75k and a 2017 with 40,000 km on it for $55k. They do depreciate like a mofo.



Thats true of any luxury oriented vehicle. We used to call the BMW 6 series the "depreciation king" when I worked at Bentley. Guys would try to trade in a few year old M6 and we couldnt even offer them a 1/4 of its value. 7 series, S class, CLS etc... all drop like a rock. I looked at the S500's when I was shopping and I took the G90 based on comfort, reliability and 5yr/100k service included. Im the black sheep in this chat lol but Im happy with my car and have been very happy with the Genesis experience overall.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Thats true of any luxury oriented vehicle. We used to call the BMW 6 series the "depreciation king" when I worked at Bentley. Guys would try to trade in a few year old M6 and we couldnt even offer them a 1/4 of its value. 7 series, S class, CLS etc... all drop like a rock. I looked at the S500's when I was shopping and I took the G90 based on comfort, reliability and 5yr/100k service included. Im the black sheep in this chat lol but Im happy with my car and have been very happy with the Genesis experience overall.



Curious how you came to the reliability conclusion on a model that has only been around ~4 years? Not trying to be rude, I am genuinely curious. I think the long-term reliability on a lot of these new Hyundai's is yet to be seen, but if you don't keep it past 4-5 years then it's irrelevant anyway due to the warranty (unless you're that one guy with a Genesis 5.0 from the other thread haha).

If they do hold up over time, these will be some of the best used market deals ever.

----------


## benyl

> Thats true of any luxury oriented vehicle. We used to call the BMW 6 series the "depreciation king" when I worked at Bentley. Guys would try to trade in a few year old M6 and we couldnt even offer them a 1/4 of its value. 7 series, S class, CLS etc... all drop like a rock. I looked at the S500's when I was shopping and I took the G90 based on comfort, reliability and 5yr/100k service included. Im the black sheep in this chat lol but Im happy with my car and have been very happy with the Genesis experience overall.



89coupe was selling his 5 year 7 series for $35K or something. $135K new. I'm going to buy a corolla next.  :Smilie:

----------


## civic_stylez

Valid question... my first Genesis was an 09 3.8 and I did have a 15 Genesis 5.0 but mine never had a single issue. I do know the thread your talking about though. I more identify with the Genesis brand. Genesis has technically only been on its own for a few years but Hyundai reliability overall is very good. Ive clocked some good mileage in the brand and when I wanted a boat sized sedan, I naturally looked into the G90 based on my years in Genesis. Ive worked for Ferrari and for Bentley and a lot of the customers used to have S class, 7 series, Mas QP and other luxury sedans as part of their daily driver fleet. I was always surprised by the frequency of issues and lack of service/support when these issues arose. My dream car is still the Merc S65 but I just wanted to avoid the nightmares associated with these cars. You can get them for cheap but the average 5k/yr to keep them on the road does not interest me. I love the Alpina B7 but we sold a few of them and had them in our shop more than the owners had them in their garages. 

As you said, maybe after 5 years this car will crumble and fall apart at the seams. I just found that Merc and BMW are known to be nightmares after warranty and they are well aware of that and dont attempt to hide from it or dispute it. Genesis still has a LOT to prove (as seen in this thread) so maybe they will be the one that steps up and makes a luxury class vehicle that lasts. My experience has been excellent from day one and thats why I drive the "90k Hyundai" lol.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Genesis still has a LOT to prove (as seen in this thread)



You bet they do. But I believe that the next few years will be a pivotal moment for the brand. As their SUV line up gets fleshed out, I think they will be successful. Perhaps a few less F-Pace, Q5, X3, XC60 on the road and more GV70/80/possible 90.

That being said, I am a Genesis fanboy that's fully committed to a 2021 G80 purchase. I showed my fiancee a G70 but she wants to remain in a small SUV so I have been watching the GV70 development like a hawk.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Ive worked for Ferrari and for Bentley and a lot of the customers used to have S class, 7 series, Mas QP and other luxury sedans as part of their daily driver fleet. I was always surprised by the frequency of issues and lack of service/support when these issues arose. My dream car is still the Merc S65 but I just wanted to avoid the nightmares associated with these cars. You can get them for cheap but the average 5k/yr to keep them on the road does not interest me. I love the Alpina B7 but we sold a few of them and had them in our shop more than the owners had them in their garages.



I think often it is a bit luck of the draw and perhaps the level of trim (ie... V12 TT S600 etc...). My parents bought their 08 S450 about 5 years ago, I was so annoyed. They are relatively "normal" income people, and frankly I didn't want my dad pouring every cent he had in retirement into keeping the car on the road. Of course, as the son, I am also brought in to help keep the car on the road by finding appropriate service facilities... browsing forums for solutions to problem etc. Turns out after 5 years, I didn't have to do it once... dead reliable... go figure.

----------


## civic_stylez

> I think often it is a bit luck of the draw and perhaps the level of trim (ie... V12 TT S600 etc...). My parents bought their 08 S450 about 5 years ago, I was so annoyed. They are relatively "normal" income people, and frankly I didn't want my dad pouring every cent he had in retirement into keeping the car on the road. Of course, as the son, I am also brought in to help keep the car on the road by finding appropriate service facilities... browsing forums for solutions to problem etc. Turns out after 5 years, I didn't have to do it once... dead reliable... go figure.



These are the stories I love to hear. Ive definitely chatted with guys that have experienced true reliability on cars that are notorious for expensive service and reliability issues. A friend of mine has a Gallardo with over 60k on it and all hes really ever had to do was change the oil. I also credit a lot of it to actually driving the car. A lot of high end cars sit a lot and seals dry out, fuel goes bad etc...

----------


## Neil4Speed

> These are the stories I love to hear. Ive definitely chatted with guys that have experienced true reliability on cars that are notorious for expensive service and reliability issues. A friend of mine has a Gallardo with over 60k on it and all hes really ever had to do was change the oil. I also credit a lot of it to actually driving the car. A lot of high end cars sit a lot and seals dry out, fuel goes bad etc...



Big credit for actually driving the car, good for him! Why save forever to have the car you wanted just sit around - life is short!

My dad actually was so happy with the experience that he ended up getting a few years newer S550... I am still a little anxious but have to also go with the mentality that life is short and enjoy.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Not sure if I posted these renders yet, but I think this is the most accurate to what will be revealed in terms of design for the G80/GV80.

G80: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=Uvx1WGLBjLE

GV80: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=D4b1ueNiZB8

----------


## jwslam

GV80:

Styling looks like Venue x Santa Fe
What size class is this going into? X3/Q5 size?

----------


## Xtrema

> GV80:
> 
> Styling looks like Venue x Santa Fe
> What size class is this going into? X3/Q5 size?



By naming, it's probably Q5/GLE/X5. GV70 would be sized against X3/Q3

----------


## jwslam

> By naming, it's probably Q5/GLE/X5. GV70 would be sized against X3/Q3



X1 is equiv to Q3
X3 is equiv to Q5

They're not the same class just because same number...

----------


## 16hypen3sp

I had thought they were pursuing the same class as the Palisade. There was a spyshot of the rear interior shown and you could see there was a third row, making the GV80 a 7 or 8 person vehicle. Have to wait and see what it releases with as standard. May have been a test mule or something I was seeing.

----------


## civic_stylez

> I had thought they were pursuing the same class as the Palisade. There was a spyshot of the rear interior shown and you could see there was a third row, making the GV80 a 7 or 8 person vehicle. Have to wait and see what it releases with as standard. May have been a test mule or something I was seeing.



I test drove the Palisade yesterday... its massive. When I saw the GV80 concept at the show it had a lower profile but was still big. I see it going after the Jag F/Volvo XC90 market. More along the sizing lines of the Telluride.

----------


## R-Audi

> I've been reading that Kia/Hyundai cars haven't been holding up well in long term reviews



My Wife has had her Santa Fe for 5 years, and the biggest problem was replacing the hatch struts twice. No problems otherwise.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Forgot to update this thread...

I finally made it into my closest Genesis boutique store. Genesis South Edmonton. It was awesome. I test drove the G80 Sport as well as the G70 with the 3.3TT. I can see why the G70 got so many good reviews. Quick and fun car. My only complaint is I found the rear seat room to be quite a bit smaller than I thought it would be. This was the first time I could really dig into the G70 as they are rare to non-existent in the Red Deer area. The G80 Sport was pretty much the same as my '15 Genesis but also.... way different. My Genesis has a 3.8 V6 and this one had the 3.3TT and it makes a massive difference in driving but it still retained that 'solid' feeling.

Also, IIRC, the sales manager told me that the new GV80 SUV is being built to compete directly against BMW X5.

Side note - plan is to construct a stand alone Genesis dealer in Edmonton in next two years. I imagine Calgary is same.

----------


## Xtrema

> Forgot to update this thread...
> 
> I finally made it into my closest Genesis boutique store. Genesis South Edmonton. It was awesome. I test drove the G80 Sport as well as the G70 with the 3.3TT. I can see why the G70 got so many good reviews. Quick and fun car. My only complaint is I found the rear seat room to be quite a bit smaller than I thought it would be. This was the first time I could really dig into the G70 as they are rare to non-existent in the Red Deer area. The G80 Sport was pretty much the same as my '15 Genesis but also.... way different. My Genesis has a 3.8 V6 and this one had the 3.3TT and it makes a massive difference in driving but it still retained that 'solid' feeling.
> 
> Also, IIRC, the sales manager told me that the new GV80 SUV is being built to compete directly against BMW X5.
> 
> Side note - plan is to construct a stand alone Genesis dealer in Edmonton in next two years. I imagine Calgary is same.



BTW G70s are quite a common sight in Calgary now.

----------


## Aleks

Looked up some sales figures for Canada again: YTD

Tesla 3 - 7,900
C class - 4,331
3 Series - 3,193
A4 - 2,429
IS - 1,310
Stinger - 901
ATS - 873
G70 - 687
Q60 - 309

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> BTW G70s are quite a common sight in Calgary now.



I've gone from seeing almost none, to several times a week on my commute (could be the same people I guess). Really sharp looking car live.

----------


## benyl

> Looked up some sales figures for Canada again: YTD
> 
> Tesla 3 - 7,900
> C class - 4,331
> 3 Series - 3,193
> A4 - 2,429
> IS - 1,310
> Stinger - 901
> ATS - 873
> ...



Interesting. Where do all those Model 3s live? Not in Calgary as I have not seen many.

----------


## vengie

> Interesting. Where do all those Model 3s live? Not in Calgary as I have not seen many.



Vancouver

----------


## bjstare

> I've gone from seeing almost none, to several times a week on my commute (could be the same people I guess). Really sharp looking car live.



My thoughts as well, they are really eye-catching.

Maybe I'll buy one for a winter beater in a couple years when they've depreciated by 75%.

----------


## killramos

> Forgot to update this thread...
> 
> I finally made it into my closest Genesis boutique store. Genesis South Edmonton. It was awesome. I test drove the G80 Sport as well as the G70 with the 3.3TT. I can see why the G70 got so many good reviews. Quick and fun car. My only complaint is I found the rear seat room to be quite a bit smaller than I thought it would be. This was the first time I could really dig into the G70 as they are rare to non-existent in the Red Deer area. The G80 Sport was pretty much the same as my '15 Genesis but also.... way different. My Genesis has a 3.8 V6 and this one had the 3.3TT and it makes a massive difference in driving but it still retained that 'solid' feeling.
> 
> Also, IIRC, the sales manager told me that the new GV80 SUV is being built to compete directly against BMW X5.
> 
> Side note - plan is to construct a stand alone Genesis dealer in Edmonton in next two years. I imagine Calgary is same.



Isn’t the lack of dealer the best thing about genesis?

----------


## rage2

> Vancouver



This haha. Teslas are approaching California levels out in Vancouver when I was there a few months ago. All the C Classes are here in Calgary tho.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> My thoughts as well, they are really eye-catching.
> 
> Maybe I'll buy one for a winter beater in a couple years when they've depreciated by 75%.



Haha yeah, I am very curious to see how they fare on the used market. Hyundai's own residuals are pretty bad so I am also predicting them to be a great buy on the used market, provided they hold up.

----------


## never

> All the C Classes are here in Calgary tho.



That's what I was thinking.

----------


## adam c

> Interesting. Where do all those Model 3s live? Not in Calgary as I have not seen many.






> Vancouver



Markham/Toronto

----------


## ExtraSlow

I see model 3's all over the place here in Cowtown.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I see model 3's all over the place here in Cowtown.



Hold on just a damn minute here. When did your grumpy cat get all smiley?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> BTW G70s are quite a common sight in Calgary now.



Not gonna lie, the first G70 I ever saw in person was the one sitting in the boutique store that day I went in. Had never saw one before that. A few days later, I saw one heading SB on QEII. First one in the wild.




> Isnt the lack of dealer the best thing about genesis?



From a sales perspective yes. But from the maintenance side, not really. People want them going to a Genesis shop instead of a random Hyundai shop. At least that's what I see on the forums. Personally not a big issue for me. I don't think their sales model is changing with a stand alone dealership.

----------


## Tik-Tok

People think their Genesis's are too good for a Hyundai mechanic?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Well some say they want separate showrooms but consolidated shops. Some say they want a totally different showroom and shop so they simply don't have to deal with the Hyundai brand.

I don't really wade into the discussion because I don't really have a preference. It may also be a 'We want more brand prevalence so build a Genesis dealership and shop' type of mentality. The sales manager I spoke with didn't really state a specific business need for it, other than just having everything on one property.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Same problem with Cadillac and Lincoln. Same shitbox dealer experience. It needs to be separate

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Same problem with Cadillac and Lincoln. Same shitbox dealer experience. It needs to be separate



Yah. Here's a recent article regarding Lincoln's push for stand alone facilities. 

https://www.autoblog.com/2019/08/27/...r-dealerships/

----------


## benyl

> Same problem with Cadillac and Lincoln. Same shitbox dealer experience. It needs to be separate



It’s a marked difference. When my car comes back from Mercedes, it doesn’t smell like oil and is clean all around.

When my $90K Ford comes out of the shop for a warranty issue (changing the sun visor) it smells like oil for days and has oily dirt foot prints all over the interior. It’s a massive difference.

However, an oil change at Ford costs $150 and costs $400 at Mercedes.

It isn’t the Hyundai mechanics, but it is the expectation of how clean the shop is.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Hold on just a damn minute here. When did your grumpy cat get all smiley?



Hahahhhhaaaa. I'm so happy someone noticed. He got happy around the third beer in Denver airport yesterday. He's going to be an optimist for a while.

----------


## oilerfan4lyfe

Anyone purchased a g70 lately? Wondering what play room they have for pricing and for extras like 3M, foot mats, etc.

Also, for owners on here, do you find the ride a bit boring? I don’t expect it to be RS3 good, but even an A class had a better ride to me.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Anyone purchased a g70 lately? Wondering what play room they have for pricing and for extras like 3M, foot mats, etc.
> 
> Also, for owners on here, do you find the ride a bit boring? I don’t expect it to be RS3 good, but even an A class had a better ride to me.



I thought there was zero room for negotiation because of their "haggle free" business model? I am not sure though.

What did you think of the A class? I'm looking at an A250.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I thought there was zero room for negotiation because of their "haggle free" business model? I am not sure though.
> 
> What did you think of the A class? I'm looking at an A250.



That's what they told me, zero wiggle room.

----------


## Cagare

No wiggle on pricing for the car or accessories. hey are what they are.

With respect to the ride. I do not find it boring. My only complaint on the vehicle dynamics is that I catch the transmission off guard, so to speak. It really does not shift as well as I would like, which sometimes feels like turbo lag, but it's just the transmission getting caught in the wrong gear. 

Aside from that, it's the standard complaints, smaller back seat, very small trunk. They did add the auto close on the trunk which is a great idea because the springs on that trunk are heavy and it can be a pain to close without slamming it.

----------


## rx7boi

I see more Kia Stingers on the road than I do G70/G80.

----------


## oilerfan4lyfe

> I thought there was zero room for negotiation because of their "haggle free" business model? I am not sure though.
> 
> What did you think of the A class? I'm looking at an A250.






> That's what they told me, zero wiggle room.






> No wiggle on pricing for the car or accessories. hey are what they are.
> 
> With respect to the ride. I do not find it boring. My only complaint on the vehicle dynamics is that I catch the transmission off guard, so to speak. It really does not shift as well as I would like, which sometimes feels like turbo lag, but it's just the transmission getting caught in the wrong gear. 
> 
> Aside from that, it's the standard complaints, smaller back seat, very small trunk. They did add the auto close on the trunk which is a great idea because the springs on that trunk are heavy and it can be a pain to close without slamming it.



Thanks for the replies guys. I know there is a little bit of wiggle room as they're not charging me MSRP, but it's not much of a discount - about $1000. I guess something is better than nothing. It might also be because I'm willing to trade in my vehicle so perhaps they're just giving me a discount off of the G70 to make up for low balling me on the trade in haha. I hope they'd be willing to go a bit lower on 3M as $1600 seems quite excessive. Perhaps better to just do this from someone else though. 

Mitsu the A series impressed the hell out of me. I was a little bit stunned because it was the most underpowered car I drove by about 70 HP, yet it had lots of pep to it. The options add up quickly though. A decent one is going to get to $50K. The tech in the vehicle is outstanding. You should check it out if you're interested, I don't think it'll disappoint you. If they had an A35 right now for 60K I'd be getting one. My guy was telling me that he doesn't think the A35 will come here despite it being on the official MB website. He thinks it'll get delayed to the end of next year and end up coming as an A45. God knows though, there are plenty of people that know more about MB on this forum than I do. 

Thanks for the info Cagare. I'll make sure I can fit what I need to in the trunk before considering it. Might have to step up to a G80 for a little extra space.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Mitsu the A series impressed the hell out of me. I was a little bit stunned because it was the most underpowered car I drove by about 70 HP, yet it had lots of pep to it. The options add up quickly though. A decent one is going to get to $50K. The tech in the vehicle is outstanding. You should check it out if you're interested, I don't think it'll disappoint you. If they had an A35 right now for 60K I'd be getting one. My guy was telling me that he doesn't think the A35 will come here despite it being on the official MB website. He thinks it'll get delayed to the end of next year and end up coming as an A45. God knows though, there are plenty of people that know more about MB on this forum than I do.



Thanks for taking the time to reply. On paper anyway, it's currently #1 on my list when my lease is up in about a year - I think I can get it under $500/mo with zero down if I forego a few things I don't care about like LED headlights. Need to find time to give it a test drive soon. I love that a heated wheel and the good stereo are stand alone options - that is so rare.

A35 is also what I really want, but I'm a very low KM driver and it ends up being too expensive.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Word is the new G80 is being delayed. Was scheduled to be revealed this month. Looks to have been moved to Q1 2020. A major bummer for me. 
Article below speculates reasons. One of them is for marketing reasons around the GV80. Since SUV's are better sellers here in North America, they want the GV80 out first. Can't really blame them. The GV80 is still scheduled for reveal this year, possibly at LA auto show in November but I wouldn't be surprised to see a debut in South Korea.

Article below needs to be translated.
http://www.autodaily.co.kr/news/arti...l?idxno=411360

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Fresh spy shot video of a GV80 without the heavy black camo. I believe this is the first spy shot without the proportion/lines masking camo.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2TuiwKn...eo_watch_again

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Next gen engines officially announced. Suspected 3.5TT V6 confirmed at 380HP, slight bummer as I was expecting just over 400HP. For comparison, the existing 3.3TT used in the G70/G80 Sport/Stinger is at 365HP.

Other notable engine is a D3.0 inline-6 diesel at 278HP. Not sure if that one will be available in North America.

https://thekoreancarblog.com/2019/10...-transmission/

----------


## 16hypen3sp

No masked GV80 spyshots here:
https://www.motor.es/noticias/genesi...201961850.html

----------


## adam c

looks like an x5 without the rear side windows with a touch of a Bentley suv front end

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bring me a stinger estate not an SUV.

----------


## The Cosworth

Im pretty seriously thinking about checking this car our (G70 3.3T or 3.5TT now) for my next car. I love the idea of it for some reason and all the videos seem awesome of it. Originally before I was thinking WRX or Golf R but I think this would be more comfortable.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> looks like an x5 without the rear side windows with a touch of a Bentley suv front end



The rear side windows are there, they are just covered by the black/white camo. The x5 will be this SUV direct competition according to a Genesis manager I was talking with.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

It appears that Genesis is going to begin using some crazy inverted sound wave tech to make their cabins even more quiet than they already are. 

http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20191111000787

----------


## Buster

thtas just a spin on active noise cancelling that we have been using in headphones for years (decades?).

----------


## rage2

> thtas just a spin on active noise cancelling that we have been using in headphones for years (decades?).



And cars. All the premium brands have been doing it forever. I wanna say it's over 10 years old.

If you read automaker PR they do this all the time, fancy word smith for regular features, tricks people not familiar with said tech to think it's new and shiny.

edit - 2013 Accord is the first to do it, in 2012. 7 years ago.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money...ology/1590703/

edit 2 - reading article further, Accord was just first cheap brand to do it. Premium brands were already well established with in cabin ANC.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Noise cancelling headphones for the cabin on your car.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> And cars. All the premium brands have been doing it forever. I wanna say it's over 10 years old.
> 
> If you read automaker PR they do this all the time, fancy word smith for regular features, tricks people not familiar with said tech to think it's new and shiny.
> 
> edit - 2013 Accord is the first to do it, in 2012. 7 years ago.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/money...ology/1590703/
> 
> edit 2 - reading article further, Accord was just first cheap brand to do it. Premium brands were already well established with in cabin ANC.



Interesting stuff. I have known about the engine sound being sent into the cabin (Genesis has been doing it for a while) but not ANC. I thought they were just using even more sound deadening materials.

----------


## jwslam

> Interesting stuff. I have known about the engine sound being sent into the cabin (Genesis has been doing it for a while) but not ANC. I thought they were just using even more sound deadening materials.






> And cars. All the premium brands have been doing it forever. I wanna say it's over 10 years old.
> 
> If you read automaker PR they do this all the time, fancy word smith for regular features, tricks people not familiar with said tech to think it's new and shiny.
> 
> edit - 2013 Accord is the first to do it, in 2012. 7 years ago.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/money...ology/1590703/
> 
> edit 2 - reading article further, Accord was just first cheap brand to do it. Premium brands were already well established with in cabin ANC.



Apparently both of you are right. While ANC has been used for years, the Hyundai system is a world first by tying it into the accelerator, creating "Road ANC"
https://driving.ca/hyundai/auto-news...-a-world-first



> Old systems relied on insulation and dampers to passively kill sound, which ultimately resulted in extra weight and a faint, low-frequency buzz seeping through. The ANC system, on the other hand, uses software and components like controllers and microphones to measure and reduce noise.
> Its like this: the mics pick up a sound, the software analyses it, and then the speakers spit out the inverse waves, thus cancelling it altogether. 
> 
> 
> 
> But that process was limited by the software, which struggled to get the cancellation done in the 0.009 seconds it takes for road or engine noise to reach the ears of passengers, says Hyundai. The new RANC will do the deed in just 0.002 seconds. 
> 
> 
> Using an acceleration sensor, RANC calculates the vibration from the road to the car and the control computer analyzes road noise, the brand explains in a release. As its computation and signal transfer speeds are optimized, it only takes 0.002 second to analyze the noise and produce an inverted soundwave, generated by the DSP (Digital Signal Processor).

----------


## 16hypen3sp

^ Very interesting stuff. Thanks for that jwslam.

Also, G70 face lift video below. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...ature=emb_logo

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's been some software and processing improvements in ANC headphones, I wonder how unique this Hyundai system really is, or if it's just piggybacking off advancements that SONY and Bose are now commonly using. I guess either way it's neato and hey, marketers gonna market.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

GV80 reveal set for Dec. 28th. Take that with a grain of salt tho.

https://thekoreancarblog.com/2019/11...t-december-28/

----------


## 16hypen3sp

GV80 production model leaks here: https://thekoreancarblog.com/2019/12...pictures-leak/

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Fully revealed GV80 production model leaks here: https://thekoreancarblog.com/2019/12...-fully-leaked/

Looking awesome in white! Same colour my G80 is going to be! Exterior rear is looking great and close to concept. Hope you all like grille.... Not a big fan of two spoke steering wheel, tho, I'm sure it feels as great as current G80 Sport wheel does.

----------


## gmc72

That steering wheel reminds me a lot of the Merc with the 2 spoke. Not a fan of that. Otherwise I think it looks okay. Will need to see the official pictures, but it looks interesting.

----------


## adam c

I'll probably have an unpopular vote, but to me that's ugly, that grill & steering wheel from the pictures are terrible

----------


## arcticcat522

I like the front, not the back or the steering wheel.

----------


## jwslam

ugh why is everyone moving away from an actual PRNDL

----------


## npham

> Will need to see the official pictures, but it looks interesting.



That's not a good thing to call something "interesting". Looks pretty terrible to me. It doesn't scream refined or classy at all.

----------


## gmc72

> That's not a good thing to call something "interesting". Looks pretty terrible to me. It doesn't scream refined or classy at all.



Yeah, interesting isn't always good. Like I said, I need to see better pictures, or in person, to form a better opinion.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> I like the front, not the back or the steering wheel.



I think the rear looks better than the front. But all around, looks good. But yes, my main gripe is the steering wheel. Why two spoke? WHY???

----------


## arcticcat522

Overall I agree. Dat ass might look better in person.... I am an ass man

----------


## Xtrema

May be it doesn't look good in white.

But yeah, I think the lower price Korean twins look better. Especially Kia Telluride.




> ugh why is everyone moving away from an actual PRNDL



The German make that standard PRNDL not cool any more. And EVs just completely kills it.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Official Genesis GV80 "teaser" release.

EDIT: Found a better link:
https://www.genesis.com/kr/en/brand-...l?news_seq=211

----------


## Xtrema

Like the interior. Apparently this is an unique RWD platform that all future cars will be based on which I assume is designed by Albert Biermann.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> unique RWD platform



What's so unique about it tho? I'm springing for AWD in the G80.

----------


## Xtrema

> What's so unique about it tho? I'm springing for AWD in the G80.



As in exclusive to Genesis. You won't find it in Kia or Hyundai. When G70/80/90 are completely refreshed, they will adopt this platform (I assume).

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> As in exclusive to Genesis. You won't find it in Kia or Hyundai. When G70/80/90 are completely refreshed, they will adopt this platform (I assume).



Ah, I see.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Official GV80 reveal set for Jan. 16.

https://thekoreancarblog.com/2020/01...on-january-16/

https://www.instagram.com/p/B68DFEoh..._web_copy_link

----------


## 16hypen3sp

^ Just got an email from Genesis of Edmonton. This is a worldwide release with pre-orders starting the same day.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Genesis bumped up the release of the GV80 by a day. Reveal is set for Jan. 15 at 1030am KST. That makes the release for us here tomorrow Jan 14 at 630pm MST due to time difference. They are livestreaming it.

Livestream here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP2D...ture=emb_title

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Lots of pics out there now. Here is some on Instagram:

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7VlaEuh..._web_copy_link

----------


## dirtsniffer

Im really having a hard time with the spilt lights.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

I like the concept of the split headlights, but my biggest gripe about how they are here is they slope upwards too much when viewed from the side. Rest of the car is great and the rear is awesome. Interior is awesome as well save for the two spoke steering wheel.

----------


## heavyD

What is it with Hyundai's current obsession with Lincoln styling cues?

----------


## Aleks



----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I really don't mind this at all, definitely starting to become a fan of the brand.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

I guess the full augmented reality HUD tech wasn't ready yet which is kind of a bummer. they opted to put it in the system navigation screen.

----------


## benyl

I like it overall. Looks huge.

The front feels like older Mercedes with Volvo headlights. The double side vent is weird.

Brakes look small though. I'd expect 4 piston (or 6) rather than a floating setup that I see.

----------


## Xtrema

> I guess the full augmented reality HUD tech wasn't ready yet which is kind of a bummer. they opted to put it in the system navigation screen.



If you are talking about AR route, that's seems like copying from MBUX. Cool but nothing new.

----------


## jutes

Gonna wait to see what the GV70 looks like, don't need this oversized monstrosity.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> If you are talking about AR route, that's seems like copying from MBUX. Cool but nothing new.



I mean the collaboration with WayRay where the windshield is full AR, highlighting various objects, like Minority Report..... probably incredibly distracting. There was a G80 retrofitted with a demo at the 2019 CES show. Rumor had it they were targeting a rollout for the 2021 model year. 

https://www.motorauthority.com/news/...ity-nav-system

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Gonna wait to see what the GV70 looks like, don't need this oversized monstrosity.



GV70 will be a decent 5 seater for sure. 3.5TT in the GV70 will be a fair bit of jam. I'm just not a fan of what they are doing to the rear in the spy shots. 

As for GV80 it's actually smaller than the Palisade, and people are going to feel that smaller dimension size if they spring for the optional third row.... err, whoever sits back there will feel it hahaha

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I like the styling and the tech! Could be a worthy replacement for our current X5 in a few years when we might need that third row convenience. Looking forward to the reviews.

----------


## blownz

Haven't been on this site in a long time, but wanted to post that my G70 was recently written off with a little over 40,000km on it already.

I did like it so much though that I picked up a 2020 G70. 3.3T Sport same as the last one, just different color. For anyone interested, pricing is better on these now than back in 2018 when I purchased my 2019. They still have "fixed" pricing which is now $58,000 plus gst for the top model, but there is $1,000 conquest or loyalty rebate and $2,500 for cash purchase. So my 2020 was $58,000 less $3,500 plus $128 (tire/ac tax/amvic) plus gst for a total of $57,359 which is less than my 2019 cost.

And the 2020 has the power trunk which was the only thing I missed from my 5 series lol

Also since this thread seemed to move from a G70 thread to an everything Genesis thread, I also have a deposit on a 2021 GV80!  :thumbs up:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Haven't been on this site in a long time, but wanted to post that my G70 was recently written off with a little over 40,000km on it already.
> 
> I did like it so much though that I picked up a 2020 G70. 3.3T Sport same as the last one, just different color. For anyone interested, pricing is better on these now than back in 2018 when I purchased my 2019. They still have "fixed" pricing which is now $58,000 plus gst for the top model, but there is $1,000 conquest or loyalty rebate and $2,500 for cash purchase. So my 2020 was $58,000 less $3,500 plus $128 (tire/ac tax/amvic) plus gst for a total of $57,359 which is less than my 2019 cost.
> 
> And the 2020 has the power trunk which was the only thing I missed from my 5 series lol
> 
> Also since this thread seemed to move from a G70 thread to an everything Genesis thread, I also have a deposit on a 2021 GV80!



Really great to hear you liked it enough to buy another one. Good stuff.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Haven't been on this site in a long time, but wanted to post that my G70 was recently written off with a little over 40,000km on it already.
> 
> I did like it so much though that I picked up a 2020 G70. 3.3T Sport same as the last one, just different color. For anyone interested, pricing is better on these now than back in 2018 when I purchased my 2019. They still have "fixed" pricing which is now $58,000 plus gst for the top model, but there is $1,000 conquest or loyalty rebate and $2,500 for cash purchase. So my 2020 was $58,000 less $3,500 plus $128 (tire/ac tax/amvic) plus gst for a total of $57,359 which is less than my 2019 cost.
> 
> And the 2020 has the power trunk which was the only thing I missed from my 5 series lol
> 
> Also since this thread seemed to move from a G70 thread to an everything Genesis thread, I also have a deposit on a 2021 GV80!



Nice! Real nice! Are you dealing with Darryle Noble at Edmonton Genesis? I'm on hot critical standby for G80 release and pre-order.

----------


## Cagare

Spotted a GV80 when in LA at the airport at the beginning of February. Didn't think they were available yet. Fumbled with my phone until it drove by

----------


## flipstah

> Spotted a GV80 when in LA at the airport at the beginning of February. Didn't think they were available yet. Fumbled with my phone until it drove by



That's actually pretty neat to see

----------


## vengie

> Spotted a GV80 when in LA at the airport at the beginning of February. Didn't think they were available yet. Fumbled with my phone until it drove by



These things are insanely nice.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

They look nice from the picture. If you had told me that's the new Bentley SUV i would believe you.

----------


## Cagare

> These things are insanely nice.



I saw the front end of it driving towards me. That grille is massive. Much like the G70 you start to see other cars in the styling. I thought for a split second it was a Lincoln.

----------


## bigboom

So with Genesis is the pricing pretty much set in stone?

----------


## Cagare

> So with Genesis is the pricing pretty much set in stone?



Yes, the price you see on the site is the price everyone pays. Save some discounts for owning a Hyundai previously or other promotions

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Have they released Canadian pricing on the GV80 yet ?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Have they released Canadian pricing on the GV80 yet ?



No, no pricing confirmed as of yet. But apparently the specs have been confirmed to be accurate within the Canadian configurator on the Genesis Canada website. A few gripes about it on the forums.

In terms of pricing... I'm thinking low 80's for the Prestige model.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

FUCK YEAH!!! G80 baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.instagram.com/p/B9VMj_-p...ource=ig_embed


Try this: Genesis worldwide insta page. Shows everything.
https://www.instagram.com/genesiswor...ource=ig_embed

----------


## adam c

The second link doesn’t work however the Instagram shots outside the grill looks pretty nice

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> The second link doesnt work however the Instagram shots outside the grill looks pretty nice



I removed the forums link and just linked the insta page for Genesis world wide. Has more pics including interior. SO FUCKING STOKED RIGHT NOW!!!

----------


## vengie

These are definitely very Aston Martin inspired I would think! Lots of similar design cues

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Carscoops article. ALL PICS IN HERE!!!!

https://www.carscoops.com/2020/03/20...us-salivating/

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Lots of positive reactions to G80 preview. So damn excited for this one to be in my driveway!!!!

https://www.motor1.com/news/402399/g...-g80-revealed/
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/2...ally-revealed/
https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a3...onfirmed-2021/

----------


## flipstah

Okay hot damn that's good. Is this supposed to be a mid-size like an A7? Or full-size? 

Seems underpowered with a V6 370hp.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Okay hot damn that's good. Is this supposed to be a mid-size like an A7? Or full-size? 
> 
> Seems underpowered with a V6 370hp.



Yes the G80 is mid size. The G90 is full size.

----------


## blownz

Looks better than I expected, just like the GV80. Hopefully the price doesn't go up too much from the 2020 and it will be a great deal.

Also I just noticed you comment on DJ 
@16hypen3sp
 and although I have met him, I have dealt with Jennifer for both of my purchases.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Looks better than I expected, just like the GV80. Hopefully the price doesn't go up too much from the 2020 and it will be a great deal.
> 
> Also I just noticed you comment on DJ 
> @16hypen3sp
>  and although I have met him, I have dealt with Jennifer for both of my purchases.



Ah yes. I have met her as well but have spent much more time with DJ. This car is looking awesome!

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Pricing has been confirmed in the U.S for the GV80. All trims below. Prices in USD and include destination fee:

2021 Genesis GV80 2.5T Standard: $49,925 (plus $5,750 for AWD)
2021 Genesis GV80 2.5T Advanced: $53,825 (plus $6,200 for AWD)
2021 Genesis GV80 2.5T Prestige: $58,075 (plus $6,350 for AWD)
2021 Genesis GV80 3.5T AWD Standard: $60,175
2021 Genesis GV80 3.5T AWD Advanced: $65,375
2021 Genesis GV80 3.5T AWD Advanced+: $66,075
2021 Genesis GV80 3.5T AWD Prestige: $71,975


So... how much in Canada? I was expecting ~$82k. Some on the forums are expecting ~$78.5k given the mark up between U.S and Canada for the G70. Might be a hair under $80k.

https://www.autoblog.com/2020/03/05/...cing-revealed/

----------


## civic_stylez

> Pricing has been confirmed in the U.S for the GV80. All trims below. Prices in USD and include destination fee:
> 
> 2021 Genesis GV80 2.5T Standard: $49,925 (plus $5,750 for AWD)
> 2021 Genesis GV80 2.5T Advanced: $53,825 (plus $6,200 for AWD)
> 2021 Genesis GV80 2.5T Prestige: $58,075 (plus $6,350 for AWD)
> 2021 Genesis GV80 3.5T AWD Standard: $60,175
> 2021 Genesis GV80 3.5T AWD Advanced: $65,375
> 2021 Genesis GV80 3.5T AWD Advanced+: $66,075
> 2021 Genesis GV80 3.5T AWD Prestige: $71,975
> ...



Genesis has been contacting me looking for a $1000.00 down payment to secure on but I was really hesitant before knowing the price. In that 70-80k range, there are a LOT of good options so I hope they dont price themselves too far out. The GV80 looks awesome and as a 3 time Genesis owner (and current Palisade Limited) owner, Id like one but if the price range is off, it will be tough to get into one up front.

----------


## Cagare

> Genesis has been contacting me looking for a $1000.00 down payment to secure on but I was really hesitant before knowing the price. In that 70-80k range, there are a LOT of good options so I hope they dont price themselves too far out. The GV80 looks awesome and as a 3 time Genesis owner (and current Palisade Limited) owner, Id like one but if the price range is off, it will be tough to get into one up front.



What's the feature set when compared with the G80? I think it's a hard sell from my perspective if the feature set is similar to the G80 to pay the premium because it is an SUV. I find the storage space in the G80 to be quite generous as well as the passenger cabin volume.

Unless there was some different spec I don't know about or potentially some increased feature set, I find the increase hard to justify.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Genesis has been contacting me looking for a $1000.00 down payment to secure on but I was really hesitant before knowing the price. In that 70-80k range, there are a LOT of good options so I hope they dont price themselves too far out. The GV80 looks awesome and as a 3 time Genesis owner (and current Palisade Limited) owner, Id like one but if the price range is off, it will be tough to get into one up front.



Yah. I can't find any info on Canadian pricing yet. Hopefully it is released next week sometime. 




> What's the feature set when compared with the G80? I think it's a hard sell from my perspective if the feature set is similar to the G80 to pay the premium because it is an SUV. I find the storage space in the G80 to be quite generous as well as the passenger cabin volume.
> 
> Unless there was some different spec I don't know about or potentially some increased feature set, I find the increase hard to justify.



The GV80 and G80 have mostly the same features, however, I have read that the new AR HUD is planned for production in the new G80. Would need confirmation from Genesis on that. Would be awesome of they debut the car with that tech.

----------


## Buster

I wonder how this will compare to my wife's atlas in terms of family hauling

----------


## Masked Bandit

> Genesis has been contacting me looking for a $1000.00 down payment to secure on but I was really hesitant before knowing the price. In that 70-80k range, there are a LOT of good options so I hope they dont price themselves too far out. The GV80 looks awesome and as a 3 time Genesis owner (and current Palisade Limited) owner, Id like one but if the price range is off, it will be tough to get into one up front.



How do you like living with the Palisade? The wife's Santa Fe is getting a little long in the tooth and the Palisade is on the list but I was also waiting to see the GV80.

----------


## civic_stylez

> How do you like living with the Palisade? The wife's Santa Fe is getting a little long in the tooth and the Palisade is on the list but I was also waiting to see the GV80.



To get a FULLY loaded 3 row SUV out the door for under 60K makes this a great vehicle. Is it sexy? No. Is it fast? Far from it. But is it phenomenally equipped and nice to drive? Absolutely. Its amazing in the snow and when you put the second and third rows down its unreal for cargo space. I can see a lot of Genesis technology from my G80 and G90 in the Palisade. It was only a matter of time. My wife has the 19 Santa Fe Limited and she wants to take over the Palisade as she really likes it. I took a really close look at the Telluride and the Atlas but as someone who basically works out of their car, the Palisade had the nicest interior features. I liked the exterior of the Telluride a bit better but Im happy I went with the Palisade. Zero issues so far (13k). The GV80 is going to have to be unreal to drive to justify moving from the Palisade to that. Its a big jump for a lot of the similar features.

----------


## Dynasty 88

The GV80 is definitely on my list once my current lease expires this fall, like the looks in and out and in this category speed and handling take a back seat to all out luxury and comfort. Looks like the GV will have plenty of luxury. 

I'm a bit concerned about the reliability though. A co worker has a new Telluride that's been an absolute pos so far, he's ready to burn the thing lol. Really nice SUV though. Stay away from first year Korean makes? They rate high in initial quality, but there is a big difference in potential issues with a cheap ass Elantra vs a high end SUV packed with tech.

----------


## Aleks

> The GV80 is definitely on my list once my current lease expires this fall, like the looks in and out and in this category speed and handling take a back seat to all out luxury and comfort. Looks like the GV will have plenty of luxury. 
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about the reliability though. A co worker has a new Telluride that's been an absolute pos so far, he's ready to burn the thing lol. Really nice SUV though. Stay away from first year Korean makes? They rate high in initial quality, but there is a big difference in potential issues with a cheap ass Elantra vs a high end SUV packed with tech.



Telluride is made in USA, while Palisade is made in Korea. 

One thing I don't like about our Palisade is the small fuel tank. It's only 70L. Should be closer to 100L in my opinion. Or at very least 80L. The push transmission isn't my favourite either. Would rather have the setup in the Telluride. Other than that I think these two are the nicest SUVs in the segment right now. The GV80 is suppose to be somewhat smaller inside from what I've read.

----------


## blownz

> I wonder how this will compare to my wife's atlas in terms of family hauling



Way more power, way more luxury, way more tech, less space (mainly in the third row).


I have a deposit, but am still waiting for info on towing. If there is no hitch and wiring and ability to tow over 5000lbs then I definitely am looking at Q7 or GLE.

----------


## Xtrema

> I wonder how this will compare to my wife's atlas in terms of family hauling



Less space. Kids only 3rd row from launch videos.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Less space. Kids only 3rd row from launch videos.



Yah. 3rd row is definitely small kids only. Prestige only comes in 3 row config apparently. That shit would be permanently folded down if I were to get one.

----------


## gpomp

Isn't comparing a GV80 to Pallisade like comparing a Cayenne to an Atlas?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

FUCK YAH! Here we go. New Genesis G80 official reveal March 29 9:00PM (March 30 12:00PM KST) 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B98kAdQpZTd/

----------


## 16hypen3sp

G80 reveal livestream here:

https://youtu.be/PSgOtR6m0lQ

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Livestream was a little lacklustre.

Here's a CarScoops video on the new G80. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGbxQTK8QGI

----------


## Cagare

Yeah, that was a pre-recorded reveal, and was not excellent. Some interesting features with the car, like the remote view of the cameras, the active ergonomics in the front seat, the rear seat infotainment. All seems good. I wonder how much the price of this thing is going up?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Where's the Sport model is the real question...

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Canadian pricing revealed for the GV80. A few unhappy Canadians on the forums. I came to a reasonable expectation of $80k for the Prestige model. I was a little off.

_The GV80 midsize sport-ute starts out as the 2.5T Select at $64,500; or the 2.5T Advanced at $70,000, both with a turbocharged 2.5L four-cylinder engine making 300 horsepower and 311 lb-ft of torque.

The step up is the GV80 3.5T Advanced at $80,000; and 3.5T Prestige at $85,000, both with a twin-turbocharged 3.5L V6 making 375 horsepower and 390 lb-ft of torque._

I don't think the price is out for the new G80 yet. Speculation that the Prestige will be ~$80k based on these GV80 numbers. Was hoping it would stay $70k to $75.

https://driving.ca/genesis/auto-news...0000-in-canada

----------


## Buster

They're at least $5k off.

I'd rather spend the extra $10k and get a GLS450.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Some on the forums are unhappy but others point out that Canadians get more bang for the buck. If you take the Prestige model price in USD and convert to CAD, it's $99kCAD. Canadian MSRP is 85k plus we get AWD as standard as well as longer warranty and the home service as well. I haven't actually confirmed that but that's what some are saying. 

However, I still agree with 
@Buster
 ... 5kCAD on the high side. (more in line with my original estimate.)

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Now that the G70 been out for a couple years, how well are they holding their value. if this thing depreciates a good 50% in 2-3 years then that's a pretty good buy.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Now that the G70 been out for a couple years, how well are they holding their value. if this thing depreciates a good 50% in 2-3 years then that's a pretty good buy.



The depreciation will be big, pretty normal with lux vehicles. EDIT: According to a quick google search, a 2020 G70 36 month lease is around 50% residual value.

----------


## Buster

> Some on the forums are unhappy but others point out that Canadians get more bang for the buck. If you take the Prestige model price in USD and convert to CAD, it's $99kCAD. Canadian MSRP is 85k plus we get AWD as standard as well as longer warranty and the home service as well. I haven't actually confirmed that but that's what some are saying. 
> 
> However, I still agree with 
> @Buster
>  ... 5kCAD on the high side. (more in line with my original estimate.)



Hyundai is not an aspirational brand, and won't be for a long time, if ever. My email said they wanted a $10k deposit. Sure guys. My guess is after the initial surge in demand at release, Hyundai will have to be a lot more aggressive.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Hyundai is not an aspirational brand, and won't be for a long time, if ever. My email said they wanted a $10k deposit. Sure guys. My guess is after the initial surge in demand at release, Hyundai will have to be a lot more aggressive.



According to what I have read, there has been significant initial demand in the U.S....some in Canada. But I wouldn't be surprised if some of the Prestige get pulled. I agree they will have to get more aggressive after initial surge, but I think it will just be a "$xxxx.xx cash back" type of incentive. Probably will need to do better than that. The current incentive to pre-order is a better lease/finance rate or something. Not sure what those rates will look like after pre-order is complete.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Leaked image of the facelifted G70. Going to have to be a hard no from me. There is also a wagon style edition at the bottom of the article.

https://thekoreancarblog.com/2020/06...celift-leaked/


Also, I pre-ordered the 2021 G80. Exciting times!

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Hard no. That's a good example of how a design language doesn't always translate to every model. See: Lexus
> 
> Looks great on the G80 though.



Yah, the previous (current) edition is rock solid. Interesting that the facelifted version isn't getting the new engines tho.

----------


## adam c

Well hello previous generation C series mercedes

That front end, what were they thinking

----------


## Buster

I dont mind it at all.

----------


## vengie

The shooting brake looks sweet!

----------


## Buster

> The shooting brake looks sweet!



I'm on a shooting brake kick right now!

----------


## vengie

> I'm on a shooting brake kick right now!



I always have been! 
Slowly getting to the point where I can begin to indulge in something fun again.

----------


## bjstare

The front end just seems a little busy; 'one piece' headlights would do it a favor I think. Rear end is pretty similar to last gen CLA to my eye.

Shooting brake option would make it easy to overlook the front end though. Love shooting brakes/wagons/long roof cars.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is a shooting brake a wagon? If it is, please post pics here. I am camping and because I'm not mission critical I have poor cell service.

- - - Updated - - -

A genesis wagon is nearly as good as a Kia stinger wagon.

----------


## bjstare

> Is a shooting brake a wagon? If it is, please post pics here. I am camping and because I'm not mission critical I have poor cell service.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> A genesis wagon is nearly as good as a Kia stinger wagon.



I *think* a shooting brake is actually a 2 door wagon. The term is used pretty loosely these days though (e.g. Jaguar XF sportbrake, which is really just an XF wagon that they're trying -succsessfully IMO- to make sound cooler)

----------


## ExtraSlow

2 door wagon can go fuck itself right in the damned ear.

----------


## Buster

> 2 door wagon can go fuck itself right in the damned ear.



you shut your whore mouth. If wagons are the ultimate car guy car, then shooting brakes are the ultimate ultimate car guys car.

----------


## speedog

> 2 door wagon can go fuck itself right in the damned ear.



I would think this is okay as a two door wagon, certainly would okay with me...

----------


## Buster

https://carbuzz.com/features/greates...es-of-all-time

----------


## speedog

> https://carbuzz.com/features/greates...es-of-all-time



So Chevrolet was ahead of their time with the Nomad?

----------


## vengie

> https://carbuzz.com/features/greates...es-of-all-time



Z3m coupe is bucket list.

But prices are insane now a days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> you shut your whore mouth. If wagons are the ultimate car guy car, then shooting brakes are the ultimate ultimate car guys car.



You are off my Christmas card list.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You are off my Christmas card list.



Call it a _Clown Shoe_ and see what he says...

#YesMyPretties!

We're talking BMW M-Coupe and maybe some big boy Ferrari kind of shit. Putting the eff in Fugly, yet... Want. So confuse.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes talk dirty to me.

----------


## Buster

I saw an m-coupe the other day and tried to convince my 8 year old that it was a cool car. He's a car guy, but he still didnt get it.

----------


## Skrilla

> https://carbuzz.com/features/greates...es-of-all-time



Volvo 1800ES  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think I was camping when that was first posted, so I probably couldn't get the pic-heavy link to load, but you can get that callaway corvette teh fuck out of my face. That took a car I don't like much, and made it into a car I absolutely hate. Disgusting. The Retro-Euro Parade is what I'm all about in that list.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Dealer just contacted me. Canadian pricing is established. 

66k for 2.5 trim. 
76k for 3.5 trim. 

Target is October launch.

(2021 G80)

----------


## flipstah

> Z3m coupe is bucket list.
> 
> But prices are insane now a days.



Last I saw was $55k for a black one

----------


## bjstare

> Z3m coupe is bucket list.
> 
> But prices are insane now a days.



Idk about insane, but they're definitely going up. If you want one, make it happen now while they're attainable. In another decade, they might not be.

----------


## Buster

> I think I was camping when that was first posted, so I probably couldn't get the pic-heavy link to load, but you can get that callaway corvette teh fuck out of my face. That took a car I don't like much, and made it into a car I absolutely hate. Disgusting. The Retro-Euro Parade is what I'm all about in that list.



The Vette looks fantastic. 

I'm going to double check if I'm correct.

Yes, I'm correct.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## 16hypen3sp

New renders of anticipated G70:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Looks very Mercedes body lines to me. I'm not a huge fan.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Butt looks weird. Make wagon, then will be best.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Def Mercedes rip-off, but def like.
How much? No, I'm not ashamed of laziness for not reading 10+ pages.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

I'm not a fan... and I'm a Genesis fanboy. It might be able to sway my opinion when I see it in person. The first gen is rock solid tho.

----------


## redmethods

Anyone have any feed back on the Genesis G80 2018-20? I might be in the market for one.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Anyone have any feed back on the Genesis G80 2018-20? I might be in the market for one.



If you get one, check the tires. The come from the factory with the shittiest Continental tires known to man. Many on the forums don't have kind things to say about them. They have been changing them out. 

Other than that, the car is solid. "Solid" as in the car feels solid when you drive it. Get behind the wheel and you'll understand exactly what I mean.

----------


## Xtrema

> New renders of anticipated G70:



Why bad photochops when it was already spotted in a garage? (@0:07-0:09 of video) His chop later in the video over exaggerated the dimension too.

----------


## Masked Bandit

I want to like the G70 but 10 cubic feet for trunk space is a no-go when the Stinger is 23. We live in Canada so that's two hockey bags for the Stinger but a tight squeeze for one in the G70.

----------


## nissanK

> Anyone have any feed back on the Genesis G80 2018-20? I might be in the market for one.



Test drove a couple in the last year. This will be my next vehicle.

Fantastic and well built vehicle and the 3.3T is a great engine. Sounds like a beast under full throttle.

----------


## adam c

> I want to like the G70 but 10 cubic feet for trunk space is a no-go when the Stinger is 23. We live in Canada so that's two hockey bags for the Stinger but a tight squeeze for one in the G70.



And as long as you don't want to use the backseat, you're ok there too

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Checking out the new 2021 G80 and GV80 on Sept. 9 in Edmonton.

----------


## blownz

> I want to like the G70 but 10 cubic feet for trunk space is a no-go when the Stinger is 23. We live in Canada so that's two hockey bags for the Stinger but a tight squeeze for one in the G70.



I thought the small trunk would be an issue when i purchased the G70, but to be honest, 99% of the time it is my golf bag or less so it is perfectly fine.

That said, the 2022 Stinger is looking really good. Some improvements to the interior which was my biggest issue with it.

I still love the G70. For the price you can't go wrong. It is downright cheap compared to the German's in its class and way better than anything from Japan.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Is the 2022 Stinger getting a LSD? If memory serves me the G70 has it but the Stinger does not.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> is the 2022 stinger getting a wagon?



ftfy

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Is the 2022 Stinger getting a LSD? If memory serves me the G70 has it but the Stinger does not.



I've got some LSD  :Wink:

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Genesis did their official reveal pics for the 2022 G70 yesterday. Pretty much what we anticipated.

https://www.motor1.com/news/443078/2...ficial-images/

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Got to see the G80 today. I ordered this colour... Uyuni white. So, so sweet. Going to be awesome.

----------


## adam c

> Genesis did their official reveal pics for the 2022 G70 yesterday. Pretty much what we anticipated.
> 
> https://www.motor1.com/news/443078/2...ficial-images/



Front looks better but those headlights look like rear tail lights off a Mercedes

----------


## heavyD

> Front looks better but those headlights look like rear tail lights off a Mercedes



MB has to be a little ticked off at Hyundai as they have totally ripped off MB for a lot of their Genesis exterior design cues. Everytime a new or refreshed MB sedan is revealed the first thing you see is a flood of comments like "nice Genesis" or "looks like a Genesis".

----------


## npham

That's basically their design language though. Copy Mercedes and other high-end brands, and let the general population think you're driving something worth twice as much. Seems to be working for them though. They are the Racing Point of car manufacturers.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

The rear is very similar to MB. The difference is they're split into two separate housings. Their two line theme was created back in 2016 with the creation of the GV80 concept.

----------


## riander5

Does anyone else think the original G70 headlights / front end looked way better than these quad headlights?

I really like the original G70 design

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Does anyone else think the original G70 headlights / front end looked way better than these quad headlights?
> 
> I really like the original G70 design



Yes the original is killer. This new one still has to grow on me. Still not digging the tail light placement. Should be more flat like the G80.

----------


## blownz

I was there last week. Both looked good, but this was my first time sitting in pre production vehicles so that ruined it a bit since there were pieces that were cracked and peeling and switches that just didn't feel right (more so on the GV80 than the G80 likely because it has been around longer).

Overall though, I am afraid I won't be able to buy the GV80 because it doesn't look like it will be available to tow. And for $85K, I think I would rather a Q7. I will wait until spring though and drive a few options to make my final decision.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

This Aussie article says its good for 2722kg (6000lbs) assuming the 3.5 trim level.

https://www.goauto.com.au/new-models...-19/83525.html

----------


## adam c

100k for a Hyundai, didn’t think I’d see the day

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This Aussie article says its good for 2722kg (6000lbs) assuming the 3.5 trim level.
> 
> https://www.goauto.com.au/new-models...-19/83525.html



"Going to take on the Lexus RX"??? That's not a large SUV and it's tens of thousands less than the Hyundai.
So, is the rest of the article as inaccurate? 
This thing better be deep in the Lexus *G*X territory and bordering LX for that price.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> "Going to take on the Lexus RX"??? That's not a large SUV and it's tens of thousands less than the Hyundai.
> So, is the rest of the article as inaccurate? 
> This thing better be deep in the Lexus *G*X territory and bordering LX for that price.



It's competing in the mid size class with the x5 and GLE. I still think the price is a little on the higher side tho. GV90, whenever it gets developed, will be their full size SUV. That one should crack the CAD$100k mark. GV70 is their small SUV coming out sooner than later. Their focus should have been SUV's right from the get go when they split from Hyundai. Would have seen them way more established than they are.

----------


## blownz

> This Aussie article says its good for 2722kg (6000lbs) assuming the 3.5 trim level.
> 
> https://www.goauto.com.au/new-models...-19/83525.html



That is what Genesis Canada is claiming as well, but there will be no factory installed hitch or wiring. I am not going aftermarket and having a hideous hitch hanging under the bumper. I want something better built in and concealed like other SUV's in its class.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Here we go.... The 2022 G70 and 2022 GV70 have made their debuts!

G70 here: https://www.motortrend.com/news/2022...t-look-review/

GV70 here: https://www.motor1.com/news/451401/2...is-gv70-debut/ (The red one is the Sport model I think.)

----------


## adam c

> Here we go.... The 2022 G70 and 2022 GV70 have made their debuts!
> 
> G70 here: https://www.motortrend.com/news/2022...t-look-review/
> 
> GV70 here: https://www.motor1.com/news/451401/2...is-gv70-debut/ (The red one is the Sport model I think.)



The G70 front end looks god awful... the GV70 can pull it off a little better the body screams porche though with some lexus cues

I see they put in normal steering wheels, those other bar ones were dumb looking too

----------


## ExtraSlow

This thread title gets me every time. What a syke.

----------


## Buster

> Here we go.... The 2022 G70 and 2022 GV70 have made their debuts!
> 
> G70 here: https://www.motortrend.com/news/2022...t-look-review/
> 
> GV70 here: https://www.motor1.com/news/451401/2...is-gv70-debut/ (The red one is the Sport model I think.)



the G70 has the same problem as the new sonata...the back end is awful. I didn't notice until I saw one on the road a couple of days ago...but the new Sonata is one of the ugliest cars I've ever seen from behnd.

----------


## Xtrema

> Here we go.... The 2022 G70 and 2022 GV70 have made their debuts!
> 
> G70 here: https://www.motortrend.com/news/2022...t-look-review/
> 
> GV70 here: https://www.motor1.com/news/451401/2...is-gv70-debut/ (The red one is the Sport model I think.)



Not liking the G70 refresh.

GV70 exterior reminds me of 928. Not sure that's a positive or negative. Interior looks interesting, very French/Infiniti.

----------


## vengie

Boooo! We want the old one back.

----------


## nissanK

> Not liking the G70 refresh.
> 
> GV70 exterior reminds me of 928. Not sure that's a positive or negative. Interior looks interesting, very French/Infiniti.



I feel the same way with the G80 updates. I'm not a fan of the HUGE grill or the back. I'm still on the fence with the interior......

----------


## 16hypen3sp

^ Love the G80. Both the current and next gen. waiting for my 2021 to arrive. Hopefully in December.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Lease and finance rate calculators are up on the Genesis Canada site. Something I have been watching for for awhile now. 

Question I have for you all... I plan on leasing this car for 39 months. The website says the interest rate is 4.4%. I don’t know if that’s the rate I’ll be getting because I did the preorder so I’ll have to confirm. First time leasing here so... isn’t that rate kind of bad?

Payments will be $578 biweekly including taxes and fees with the minimum $1000 down. Had always anticipated a payment of $550 biweekly so the cost isn’t that shocking. Just wondering about the rate.

----------


## Xtrema

> Lease and finance rate calculators are up on the Genesis Canada site. Something I have been watching for for awhile now. 
> 
> Question I have for you all... I plan on leasing this car for 39 months. The website says the interest rate is 4.4%. I don’t know if that’s the rate I’ll be getting because I did the preorder so I’ll have to confirm. First time leasing here so... isn’t that rate kind of bad?
> 
> Payments will be $578 biweekly including taxes and fees with the minimum $1000 down. Had always anticipated a payment of $550 biweekly so the cost isn’t that shocking. Just wondering about the rate.



Lease rate is bad for high volume model, what's the residual? 

$578 bi weekly = $1252 monthly. That's what a $95K E53 can be leased for at MSRP.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

^ Unfortunately, the calculator doesn't have the residual value.

EDIT: Using some other online lease calculators, I think the residual is around $40k.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've proven repeatedly that I don't get leasing, but when your payments are the same as a much more expensive vehicle, it's not a great sign about the value.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> I've proven repeatedly that I don't get leasing, but when your payments are the same as a much more expensive vehicle, it's not a great sign about the value.



Yah. I have never leased before so I'm kind of lost on it.

----------


## Xtrema

> Yah. I have never leased before so I'm kind of lost on it.



The problem with Genesis is their residual is 5-7% less than Germans which offset the lower MSRP.

Also, E53 can be leased at 0.9% right now and 0% with loyalty. And that's before you start negotiating on the dealer margin which Genesis won't.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> The problem with Genesis is their residual is 5-7% less than Germans which offset the lower MSRP.
> 
> Also, E53 can be leased at 0.9% right now and 0% with loyalty. And that's before you start negotiating on the dealer margin which Genesis won't.



Yah but I don't want a MB tho. Essentially, the lease rate isn't good in this deal. Almost like pay to play. And I agree, Genesis won't move on dealer margin. Maybe I can get them to move on the rate? I dunno.

----------


## adam c

What’s the down payment requirement on it? 

Hyundai needs to prove people want this before charging MB pricing, I cannot remember the last time I saw a genesis on the road

----------


## ExtraSlow

your alternative is to just buy the damn thing, own it, and then then you don't care what the lease terms are.

----------


## Cagare

> Yah but I don't want a MB tho. Essentially, the lease rate isn't good in this deal. Almost like pay to play. And I agree, Genesis won't move on dealer margin. Maybe I can get them to move on the rate? I dunno.



I believe you will get a loyalty rate discount because of the previous Genesis you owned and that is about it.

The rates are not great and the residual cost is not helping on this one.

----------


## jonni44

I have leased almost every vehicle I have ever owned. If you plan on giving the keys back at the end of the lease then you want the highest residual value possible since you wont be the one paying it. If you plan on buying the car outright then my suggestion is to just finance at 0% and forget leasing all together unless the lease rate is 0%. Personally I dont believe the lease interest rate to be all that important over the term of the lease if you are planning on giving the keys back but more what percentage of the car's total price the residual value equals to. 

By way of example if you take 2 cars and Car A's price is 75k and Car B's price is 85k but Car A's residual is only 30% of the total value ($22,500) (this is a common residual on a Mustang GT) but Car B's residual is 50% (42,500) (This is a residual I was recently given on an SRT Jeep) it won't matter what lease rate you get over 39 months. Car B's monthly payment is going to be less even if Car A's interest rate is 0% (1346/month) and Car B's lease rate is 3.9% ($1300/month). Simple math shows that even though Car B costs 10k more for total cost and has a 3.9% interest rate vs O%, the monthly payment is almost $50 less.

----------


## Xtrema

> Yah but I don't want a MB tho. Essentially, the lease rate isn't good in this deal. Almost like pay to play. And I agree, Genesis won't move on dealer margin. Maybe I can get them to move on the rate? I dunno.



It's not a good lease but I'm not sure owning it is any better. Genesis resale sucks. But the heart wants what the heart wants.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

The website has an automated sales agreement that populates with all the info. The downpayment is the minimum $1000. I don't have the intention of increasing it. 

Here are the details.

----------


## adam c

> The website has an automated sales agreement that populates with all the info. The downpayment is the minimum $1000. I don't have the intention of increasing it. 
> 
> Here are the details.



Tax on a down payment? The fuck is that normal, never seen that before?
On a lease you should probably go for the protection to limit the amount you may need to spend when you return it

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Tax on a down payment? The fuck is that normal, never seen that before?
> On a lease you should probably go for the protection to limit the amount you may need to spend when you return it



Yes you have to pay GST on downpayments.

----------


## jonni44

> Tax on a down payment? The fuck is that normal, never seen that before?
> On a lease you should probably go for the protection to limit the amount you may need to spend when you return it



Do not pay for the protection plans! If you've actually broken something on the vehicle that you need to fix it will cost far more than the protection plan will cover. The plans are really only meant to cover tires and windshields so that they can sell them again. It a way of nickel and diming you on a lease.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Got confirmation today. 4.4% rate is set in stone. I do qualify for an additional $2000 off tho for loyalty. Seems to be the way Genesis is rolling this out on the new models.

----------


## jutes

Good review




I don't know, something about it just looks off aesthetically. Looks like it's just bouncing around everywhere with a 3" lift kit, even though body roll is very minimal. A Japanese built Armada is still my choice for a large, affordable, simple people hauler.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Armada"? You said a bad word. Paging the Nissan Hate Team, Beyond Division.

----------


## engibeer

Impressive imo.
Interior looks great aside from that steering wheel.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Impressive imo.
> Interior looks great aside from that steering wheel.



Does it have a V8? I'm too lazy to watch/unavailable right now.

----------


## engibeer

> Does it have a V8? I'm too lazy to watch/unavailable right now.



Turbo V6. Could sound better.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Has the GV80 landed in Calgary yet?

Mom is looking for a new SUV.. wouldn't mind taking a look at this one.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

I would imagine so. They showed up in Edmonton today. I imagine test drives starting next week on the demo's. G80 testers have been in Edmonton since Monday. I'm currently awaiting a phone call/email regarding picking up my new G80. Could happen at anytime now!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

For anyone curious, the GV80 just landed and delivery starts end of Dec / early Jan. 

I'm booked for a test drive early next week - look forward to seeing it how it compares!

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> For anyone curious, the GV80 just landed and delivery starts end of Dec / early Jan. 
> 
> I'm booked for a test drive early next week - look forward to seeing it how it compares!



My G80 has been ready for pick up since Tuesday but work, god dammit. Mid next week is delivery day. I'll post the pics!!!!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> My G80 has been ready for pick up since Tuesday but work, god dammit. Mid next week is delivery day. I'll post the pics!!!!



Please do! Which trim did you go with?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Please do! Which trim did you go with?



I got the 3.5T Prestige.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Just test drove the GV80 3.5T Prestige this morning and it is pretty impressive, especially for the price considering it includes 5 years of maintenance + 1 extra year warranty vs the other mfg. 

The cabin is so quiet and the ride is so smooth, and the interior material is top notch. It is definitly fully loaded with all the toys like lane keep, pilot assist, auto parking, 3D parking cam, remote drive, and HUD. The camera display for lane change imo is a game changer and it's good to see blind sport warning on the HUD. It's also nice that I'm able to control and pre-heat or cool the rear seats from the front. 

Only complaints I have :

1) Steering wheel design is awkward. They should've gone with the traditional 3-pt style. Not a fan
2) The 3rd row is really hard to get into as the middle row only slides forward but doesn't tilt up. 
3) Limited seat adjustments with the driver and passenger seats. For this price range I expected more adjustment options
4) in comfort mode the ride is too 'soft' or floaty for me. it's almost bouncy. but I also complained about the same thing in the S-class so definitly just a personal thing. 
5) The rear sensor is already busted on this demo car which only had 1100km... not very comforting...
6) For a car this size the 2nd row leg room is just okay. Wish they didn't squeeze the third row in and save that for the GV90 (which apparently is coming in 2 years). 

Overall I'm pretty impressed with it and would consider it a worthy replacement to the X5 down the road. Will have to keep an eye on resale and reliability.

----------


## Xtrema

> Just test drove the GV80 3.5T Prestige this morning and it is pretty impressive, especially for the price considering it includes 5 years of maintenance + 1 extra year warranty vs the other mfg. 
> 
> The cabin is so quiet and the ride is so smooth, and the interior material is top notch. It is definitly fully loaded with all the toys like lane keep, pilot assist, auto parking, 3D parking cam, remote drive, and HUD. The camera display for lane change imo is a game changer and it's good to see blind sport warning on the HUD. It's also nice that I'm able to control and pre-heat or cool the rear seats from the front. 
> 
> Only complaints I have :
> 
> 1) Steering wheel design is awkward. They should've gone with the traditional 3-pt style. Not a fan
> 2) The 3rd row is really hard to get into as the middle row only slides forward but doesn't tilt up. 
> 3) Limited seat adjustments with the driver and passenger seats. For this price range I expected more adjustment options
> ...



I believe they tune both G80 and GV80 for comfort. Savagegeese has videos on them. If you are looking for AMG/M/RS equivalents, these ain't them.

But they did everything to dial noise and roughness out.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

This makes me stoked for tomorrow!! Delivery day for my G80!

I agree the GV80 has an awkward steering wheel design. I was told it was designed that way so it doesn't interfere with the eye trackers for the 3D cluster. The G80 wheel design is a bit better. 

I'll put my car thru its paces tomorrow and type up a quick review.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Impatiently waiting...

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Impatiently waiting...



Haha, sorry. I was very busy all day. But yes I got it!!!!

Fuck is it sweet. 

Firstly, the whole buying experience has been amazing, something I have never experienced before. Just easy and straight forward. I got in there today and it was a quick exchange of paperwork and a tour of the car and away I went. Plus I got gift baskets and such. I even got a Genesis branded face mask to protect me from the 'rona. haha.

Anyway... the car. Looks amazing. Feels amazing. Really retains that 'solid' feeling from the previous gen. Interior is great. It is a very quiet car, but I don't think it is a huge leap forward compared to previous gens. More quiet, sure, but not ground breaking. 

The ride... I tried all the modes. Comfort is the default. I actually find the ride a tad more firm than my 2015. Still smooth tho. Maybe that's due to the tires, I dunno. Sport mode - you can really feel it firm up. It fucking hauls ass. Really surprised me as I was expecting it to be a little more slow. Eco - self explanatory. 

Lexicon sound system - amazing. No other way to put it. Have to get used to the 'roller' style volume control.

All the driver assists - seems they really beefed up the lane keep assist. I tested it out on some roads around here and it handled corners by itself. It will start alarming after a bit (seems much later than my 2015) saying to keep your hands on the steering wheel so I just tap the wheel and it just does it's thing.

Lane change assist - interesting feature that requires some practice I found. Only enabled when the smart cruise control is on. You have to initiate the lane change, once you do, there will be a green arrow that starts flashing towards the next lane on the cluster. I can slightly steer towards the lane over and then just let go and the car finishes the lane change by itself. Also as RX spoke to, the lane change camera that comes on within the cluster is awesome. 

The counter clockwise tach is comical. I wonder if someone with OCD designed that and wanted symmetry with the speedo.

Media menu could use some fine tuning thru firmware updates. Ambient lighting it awesome. 

Lots of bells and whistles I still have yet to go thru.

Pics: Exterior is Uyuni White / Interior is Anthracite with Vanilla Beige. I can upload more pics tomorrow. Car was dirty as I drove it from Edmonton.

----------


## Buster

> Haha, sorry. I was very busy all day. But yes I got it!!!!
> 
> Fuck is it sweet. 
> 
> Firstly, the whole buying experience has been amazing, something I have never experienced before. Just easy and straight forward. I got in there today and it was a quick exchange of paperwork and a tour of the car and away I went. Plus I got gift baskets and such. I even got a Genesis branded face mask to protect me from the 'rona. haha.
> 
> Anyway... the car. Looks amazing. Feels amazing. Really retains that 'solid' feeling from the previous gen. Interior is great. It is a very quiet car, but I don't think it is a huge leap forward compared to previous gens. More quiet, sure, but not ground breaking. 
> 
> The ride... I tried all the modes. Comfort is the default. I actually find the ride a tad more firm than my 2015. Still smooth tho. Maybe that's due to the tires, I dunno. Sport mode - you can really feel it firm up. It fucking hauls ass. Really surprised me as I was expecting it to be a little more slow. Eco - self explanatory. 
> ...



ya, but does it fit in the middle lane of a two line road?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> ya, but does it fit in the middle lane of a two line road?



Haha, Where she fits, she sits.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Looks awesome!

----------


## civicHB

congrats! that's a good looking car.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Thanks guys. I forgot to mention. I very briefly tried the remote park assist feature. Stand outside the car and push/hold the forward or backwards buttons on the fob. Did its thing no problem but damn did it make me nervous. Haven’t tied the self parallel park yet.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Here's the one I test drove. Don't mind the big grill one bit. It looks great on the road.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Looks better than the current round of BMW grilles that's for sure, and that paint is wicked.

----------


## killramos

SUV is massively improvements using the driving sensors that have always been so painfully obvious on the previous genesis cars.

Looks like the car still has it?

Not sure what I think of those lights though.

----------


## bjstare

> SUV is massively improvements using the driving sensors that have always been so painfully obvious on the previous genesis cars.



 :English:

----------


## killramos

Jesus. That was particularly bad.

SUV grill is massively improved with the driving sensors better integrated, the black painted box that has always been so painfully obvious on the previous genesis cars was terrible.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Attachment 96101Attachment 96100
> 
> Here's the one I test drove. Don't mind the big grill one bit. It looks great on the road.



Looks awesome!

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Jesus. That was particularly bad.
> 
> SUV grill is massively improved with the driving sensors better integrated, the black painted box that has always been so painfully obvious on the previous genesis cars was terrible.



Yah the forward facing radar protection shield for the adaptive cruise is done very well on the SUV. It's in the centre of the bottom grille. The sedans, it's still there on the front, in the centre. My 2015 has a heavily tinted protection shield on the grille. The 2021 (and a couple previous MY's) has a clear one to give the illusion that it's all grille but you can see it fairly easily once close enough.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Neat!
I enjoyed the SavageGeese review of it on YouTube.

----------


## Buster

> Attachment 96101Attachment 96100
> 
> Here's the one I test drove. Don't mind the big grill one bit. It looks great on the road.



that looks great...i wish it worked for me size wise.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Saw a white GV80 yesterday. When viewed from profile, it looked like an XC90. Overall, nice looking vehicle.

----------


## bjstare

> Here's the one I test drove. Don't mind the big grill one bit. It looks great on the road.



That looks awesome. I'm not sure how well that color will age, but I love it.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

What's the benefit of lug bolts instead of the traditional studs and nuts? First vehicle I've owned like that. Don't have much experience with that type of set up.

I put my aftermarket wheels on the passenger side front and rear to make sure they clear everything and see how they look. One thing that crossed my mind is that I might bottom the bolt out when installing the aftermarket wheel but didn't seem to. Putting a wheel on with lug bolts fucking sucks. Anything special I should be watching out for here?

Will probably take it to the local tire shop in the spring to switch the wheels so they can make sure everything is all good.

----------


## schocker

> What's the benefit of lug bolts instead of the traditional studs and nuts? First vehicle I've owned like that. Don't have much experience with that type of set up.
> 
> I put my aftermarket wheels on the passenger side front and rear to make sure they clear everything and see how they look. One thing that crossed my mind is that I might bottom the bolt out when installing the aftermarket wheel but didn't seem to. Putting a wheel on with lug bolts fucking sucks. Anything special I should be watching out for here?
> 
> Will probably take it to the local tire shop in the spring to switch the wheels so they can make sure everything is all good.



Easier to replace a bolt than a wheel stud. I use a wheel hanger when I do my tires, this is the one I have but not currently available:
https://www.amazon.ca/BLOXSPORT-Auto...dp/B073NG3P3Z/
Just have to be careful to know scrape the wheel on the knurling.

----------


## killramos

Wheel hanger is definitely the way to go.

Aside from that it’s 6 of 1 half dozen of another in my books. Definitely easier to change offsets with longer bolts with lug bolts if you are into that sort of thing.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Thanks for posting the wheel hanger. Looks like life will be a lot easier with that lol.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Had no idea that was a thing. I just got really good at hanging wheels off the center bore.

----------


## bjstare

> Had no idea that was a thing. I just got really good at hanging wheels off the center bore.



Haha same.

----------


## Buster

Yeah, wheel hangers are a life saver.

You can even get two if your wheels dont roll to the proper orientation, lol

----------


## realazy

BMWs and Audis come with one in the tool kit as far as I know. They are plastic in the tool kit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow, if I ever get classy enough to own a car that needs these, I will for sure procure these. Good life hack.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Now let's talk about changing a wheel with carbon ceramic brakes where you have to magically put a protective bag over the rotor (somehow) before removing the wheel because if the wheel touches the rotor - you'll be lighting your cigars with $10's for the rest of the fiscal year.

----------


## heavyD

> Had no idea that was a thing. I just got really good at hanging wheels off the center bore.



Me too. I just got really good at a routine of positioning myself with the wheel to ease on to the hub with a knee to hold it in place. That said I'm going to get one of these hangers just to make life easier when swapping 20+ size wheels and tires.

----------


## blownz

Really embarrassed/upset I had never heard of those... and I owned 4 BMW's and switched wheels many times...  :facepalm:

----------


## 16hypen3sp

GV70 is up for preorder on the Genesis Canada site.

https://www.genesis.com/ca/en/luxury...esis-gv70.html

----------


## Skrilla

How does it work to buy a Genesis? Played around last night building a GV, turns out my wife loves it. Curious how to go about test driving one/getting more info.

Are the interiors as nice in person as they look in the pictures? Really interested in looking at one. How are they for servicing if I don't have a Genesis dealer? Can I get it serviced at Hyundai?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> How does it work to buy a Genesis? Played around last night building a GV, turns out my wife loves it. Curious how to go about test driving one/getting more info.
> 
> Are the interiors as nice in person as they look in the pictures? Really interested in looking at one. How are they for servicing if I don't have a Genesis dealer? Can I get it serviced at Hyundai?



https://www.genesisnorthcalgary.ca/

Book a Test Drive link on that page or contact those guys direct. 

I believe they use Country Hills Hyundai to service for now. They have their own Genesis techs. (I'm assuming things are the same for Calgary as they are in Edmonton.)

The Home Valet service only covers 50km from their shop, so, like me, you'll have to take it to them in Calgary if your in the Hat. (I'm in Red Deer. Have to take mine to Edmonton.)

Interiors are great as is exterior. I get lots of interested folks coming up to me and asking about it.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> How does it work to buy a Genesis? Played around last night building a GV, turns out my wife loves it. Curious how to go about test driving one/getting more info.
> 
> Are the interiors as nice in person as they look in the pictures? Really interested in looking at one. How are they for servicing if I don't have a Genesis dealer? Can I get it serviced at Hyundai?



Yep we just emailed the them to schedule an appointment to test drive and they just showed up with the car. Make sure you specify the trim level if you want to check out anything but the top trim. 

We ended up driving around for almost 45min-an hour. it was nice. The salesman tagged along the whole time though. They do not negotiate on price. The website price is the final price.

----------


## Skrilla

> https://www.genesisnorthcalgary.ca/
> 
> Book a Test Drive link on that page or contact those guys direct. 
> 
> I believe they use Country Hills Hyundai to service for now. They have their own Genesis techs. (I'm assuming things are the same for Calgary as they are in Edmonton.)
> 
> The Home Valet service only covers 50km from their shop, so, like me, you'll have to take it to them in Calgary if your in the Hat. (I'm in Red Deer. Have to take mine to Edmonton.)
> 
> Interiors are great as is exterior. I get lots of interested folks coming up to me and asking about it.



Hows the after sale service? Any reliability concerns? Specifically looking at the GV90.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Hows the after sale service? Any reliability concerns? Specifically looking at the GV90.



You mean the GV80? The GV90 is only rumoured to be something in the future.

I can't speak to how service is yet. The service manager called me shortly after taking delivery. That's the only interface I've had with them so far. 

Car has been great for me and retains that 'solid' feeling that my 2015 had.

----------


## Skrilla

> You mean the GV80? The GV90 is only rumoured to be something in the future.
> 
> I can't speak to how service is yet. The service manager called me shortly after taking delivery. That's the only interface I've had with them so far. 
> 
> Car has been great for me and retains that 'solid' feeling that my 2015 had.



Yep my bad its the GV80. thanks for the info!

----------


## killramos

Anyone actually driven/bought a GV70?

Thoughts?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

2023 Genesis G90 revealed.

Was personally looking forward to the next gen of this model as it's something to ponder when I'm done with my G80. 

Rear end has to grow on me for this one. Not sure if the long wheel base model will be available in North America.

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/pictur...3-genesis-g90/

----------


## flipstah

> 2023 Genesis G90 revealed.
> 
> Was personally looking forward to the next gen of this model as it's something to ponder when I'm done with my G80. 
> 
> Rear end has to grow on me for this one. Not sure if the long wheel base model will be available in North America.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/pictur...3-genesis-g90/



Looks terrible in white; that navy metallic tho is the sex.

----------


## Buster

Someone hired a drunk person to handle Hyundai/Genesis rear ends. They are truly awful. It's too bad, the Koreans were doing well there for a while.

Remarkably, this looks worse in real life once it's 3d:

----------


## vengie

I'm a fan of the GV70 and G70 rear


Edit: WHY THE H-E-DOUBLE HOCKEY STICKS DON'T WE GET THE SHOOTING BRAKE!?!?!?!?

https://www.drive.com.au/news/2022-g...ice-and-specs/

Stupid Canada.

----------


## Buster

> I'm a fan of the GV70 and G70 rear
> 
> 
> Edit: WHY THE H-E-DOUBLE HOCKEY STICKS DON'T WE GET THE SHOOTING BRAKE!?!?!?!?
> 
> https://www.drive.com.au/news/2022-g...ice-and-specs/
> 
> Stupid Canada.



ya, those are okay.

Edit: that's not a shooting brake. That's a wagon.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wagon is best car. Shooting Brake is the worst name for a wagon.

----------


## vengie

> ya, those are okay.
> 
> Edit: that's not a shooting brake. That's a wagon.



Semantics!
But yes fair enough.

To summarize - I love wagons and would like a G70 wagon.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Genesis wagon would be the solution to every problem any of us have.

----------


## rage2

> ya, those are okay.
> 
> Edit: that's not a shooting brake. That's a wagon.



Shooting brake is merely a 4 door coupe version of a wagon.

Can’t wait till we see cheap ass CLS63 shooting brakes when the 15 year rule applies. Assuming we can still buy gas by then.

----------


## bjstare

> Shooting brake is merely a 4 door coupe version of a wagon.
> 
> Can’t wait till we see cheap ass CLS63 shooting brakes when the 15 year rule applies. Assuming we can still buy gas by then.



Only since MB started to call the CLS a 4-door coupe have people been bastardizing those words (coupe and shooting brake)

Also, yes I didn't even think about CLS63 wagons coming here once they're old. Amazing.

----------


## Buster

> Shooting brake is merely a 4 door coupe version of a wagon.
> 
> Can’t wait till we see cheap ass CLS63 shooting brakes when the 15 year rule applies. Assuming we can still buy gas by then.



A shooting brake is a two door

----------


## ExtraSlow

A coupe is a two door.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> A shooting brake is a two door



Beat me.
M-Coupe, Ferrari FF and GTC-4Lusso are the brakes of shooting.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Yah, the rear ends on these cars are hit and miss. Current gen G80 and GV70 are slick. GV80 is alright. G70 not a fan. GV60 belongs in the trash heap, they could have done a way better job than that. 

I need to see the new G90 in person. Was thinking a G90 or eG80 for next time. 

Word over a year ago was the G90 is supposed to have more automation than Tesla but I still need to research that.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

wow did not know there is a GV60 until today and that thing is ugly.

----------


## gpomp

> wow did not know there is a GV60 until today and that thing is ugly.



How would people know it is electric if it wasn't ugly?

----------


## Buster

> How would people know it is electric if it wasn't ugly?



You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> wow did not know there is a GV60 until today and that thing is ugly.



Yah, they royally fucked that one up.

Edit: It appears they are going to produce eGV70s as well. (All electric)

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Couple interior shots are out on the '23 G90. 

https://driving.ca/auto-news/news/fi...22-genesis-g90

----------


## ExtraSlow

Genesis is fighting hard for worst lineup of names. 
Gee-number
Gee-vee-number
Eee-Gee-Vee-number

Good cars tho.

----------


## Xtrema

> Genesis is fighting hard for worst lineup of names. 
> Gee-number
> Gee-vee-number
> Eee-Gee-Vee-number
> 
> Good cars tho.

----------


## bjstare

> Good cars tho.



...are they though?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> ...are they though?



Better than BMW, though, I'm not sure if that says that much lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ...are they though?






> Better than BMW, though, I'm not sure if that says that much lol



I dunno, I'm not a car guy. battery than anything from Europe, so at least middle of the global pack, which is good enough for me to call it good.

----------


## bjstare

> I dunno, I'm not a car guy. battery than anything from Europe, so at least middle of the global pack, which is good enough for me to call it good.



Agree to disagree I guess.

----------


## heavyD

> Better than BMW, though, I'm not sure if that says that much lol



Maybe one day when they can get their electrical gremlins fixed. Not today though.

- - - Updated - - -




> Genesis is fighting hard for worst lineup of names. 
> Gee-number
> Gee-vee-number
> Eee-Gee-Vee-number
> 
> Good cars tho.



The Toyota bZ4X EV has to have one of the worst names right now.

----------


## Xtrema

> The Toyota bZ4X EV has to have one of the worst names right now.



https://www.motor1.com/news/554935/2022-kia-carens/

----------


## killramos

> I dunno, I'm not a car guy. battery than anything from Europe, so at least middle of the global pack, which is good enough for me to call it good.



Based solely on price?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Based on my heart.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Someone neg rep’d me on my BMW comment. They mustn’t be living in reality.

----------


## heavyD

> Someone neg rep’d me on my BMW comment. They mustn’t be living in reality.



Ha ha ha it wasn't me but I don't understand your comment about not living in reality. Go to the GV70 forums. The rollout hasn't been very smooth. I was looking at getting one for my wife which is why I am familiar with them. I love the style and they appear to be great value but right now they have a lot of various issues. Of course she preferred another vehicle that arguably has more issues right now.

----------


## killramos

> Based on my heart.



Can’t argue with that

----------


## heavyD

> Can’t argue with that



Going with the heart led me to being a lifelong Flames fan. I suppose I will always have 1989.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Going with the heart led me to being a lifelong Flames fan. I suppose I will always have 1989.



Not once the dementia sets in so you may as well go live your best life somewhere else while you can.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Nobody else probably cares but Albert Biermann retired from hyundai today

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Pricing was recently released for Canadian 2023 G90's.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Pricing was recently released for Canadian 2023 G90's.

----------


## pheoxs

120k Hyundai is hilarious. Even looking at the G90 I dont understand in this day and age you barely get 10L/100km on the highway in a sedan. Not that anyone shelling out that coin probably cares about fuel savings but still.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think so far the brand strategy of Genesis has been really successful. I see this as a very natural evolution of that strategy.

----------


## killramos

> I think so far the brand strategy of Genesis has been really successful. I see this as a very natural evolution of that strategy.



Pump and Dump?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Lease rates of 6.1% so it's actually worse. 

Genesis is great but damn.

----------


## Darkane

> Pricing was recently released for Canadian 2023 G90's.



I added the matte paint and special wheels. 

I’m 130,500 OTD. 

lolerskates

----------


## heavyD

> Lease rates of 6.1% so it's actually worse. 
> 
> Genesis is great but damn.



They have done well in interior exterior design and execution but they lag behind the Germans when it comes to engine and transmission.

----------


## vengie

Too soon for Genesis to try to jump into the big leagues IMO.

----------


## max_boost

Will it phail like the phaeton?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm going back to the other Genesis thread.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'm going back to the other Genesis thread.



I hope you get your Phil!

----------


## 16hypen3sp

G90 is 2023 MotorTrend Car of the Year...... if that means anything anymore.

https://www.motortrend.com/news/gene...r-of-the-year/

----------

